# The old time woodshop journals



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*A sunday afternoons pick for the shop!*

Hey friends, hope all is well out there. For anyone that enjoys my type of woodwork and shop I thought that I would have a separate blog series for when I am not actually working on projects but finding cool picks, auction purchases or just adding to the environment inside my new shop space.

So…..The old time woodshop journals begins so I at least can sort of look back and see the progress to my tool collections and woodshop madness…...bwaaaaah ha ha haaaaaawww…lol.

I gladly invite any entertained readers to enjoy my thoughts, pictures and stories and if you have fun stopping by to read it please share some thoughts as well!

On this rather sunny sunday I was lucky enough to find these sitting outside the curb of my old neighborhood a mere block down from where I used to live! I got outside and milled through what was there….and saw this shelf unit….and it looked darn nice for my old shop…and I needed one! Took a few looks over the piece…picked it up, put it in my truck with the smaller unit and hauled it back to my shop….nice find!

I wondered how old was the piece?...the house it sat out in front of is up for sale. I hoped that it was not due to someone who had passed away…but if it was I at least will put this to great use and have reverence for being lucky to use it. It looks home built like a fun weekend project kind of thing…..nice curves on the bottom pieces…...instanly knew old handtools surrounded by cans of this and that would make the true look of spirited tinkering on a lazy afternoon.

It's current resting spot is temporary for now, but supplies easy access for reaching over to while working at my bench.

My Dad asked…...."I wonder if this was in there garage or basement when we lived down the street 20 plus years ago?"…....Crazy how certain interests arrive at unplanned points in ones life. Something you might have laughed at or cared less about 20-30 years ago…can suprise us with great excitment and total satisfaction at a later date in time.

I suppose that is one of lifes real hidden treasures….in that some wonderful things can balance the tradgedies. Maybe the secret is for us to simply stick around long enough to enjoy the good suprises that follow our paths and wait for us to turn around and meet them.

*Heres some pics to see what I was lucky to find!:*























































So in my shop its put back to use for a good purpose once more.

Hope all of you have a great week and best of luck with your projects!

Take care and enjoy the simple moments.

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *A sunday afternoons pick for the shop!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well out there. For anyone that enjoys my type of woodwork and shop I thought that I would have a separate blog series for when I am not actually working on projects but finding cool picks, auction purchases or just adding to the environment inside my new shop space.
> 
> ...


Nice start to the blog and a great idea too. That piece fits right in there where you put it.

Oh, by the way, you need some more planes!! LOL


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *A sunday afternoons pick for the shop!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well out there. For anyone that enjoys my type of woodwork and shop I thought that I would have a separate blog series for when I am not actually working on projects but finding cool picks, auction purchases or just adding to the environment inside my new shop space.
> 
> ...


Looks right at home in your lovely shop Joe. You can never have enough storage.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *A sunday afternoons pick for the shop!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well out there. For anyone that enjoys my type of woodwork and shop I thought that I would have a separate blog series for when I am not actually working on projects but finding cool picks, auction purchases or just adding to the environment inside my new shop space.
> 
> ...


Just found your blog Joe, and enjoyed this first installment.
Thanks, looks like I have some more reading to do.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*From the shop to the fields to the bench*

In the ongoing appreciation of being so lucky to work with wood I thought a small field trip was in order. The trip was designed to get even more in contact with the reasons and values of what makes the fascination of wood work ever growing in my life.

It is far too inviting to get lost in the tangle of parkway traffic, impatient attitudes and a breakneck pace that actually lends to a greater amount of stress than one person really would ever believe. How would I be able to have the proper mental and physical strength to surpass my own skill limitations and learn more things if I have lost being in touch with my subject….*nature*.

It may seem funny or perhaps corny but this is the number one reason we have any materials to hew, chop or cut on and make things with in the very first place. I think the possibilites of the average shop session becoming almost robotic and "git er done" makes for a lost connection of being more in touch with the fibers, grain, and texture of our planned projects output? Only an observation and a question more posed at my own work.

I respect the buddhist ideas of all things interbeing and put a little of that philosophy to work on my walk. Seeing, hearing and truely being thankful all the while realizing these beautiful elements of nature are here and display magnificence. With these trees we have the strength, knowledge and wisdom to make anything we can imagine with this earth stuff…..the tree is mighty and something to really admire and learn from.

When I have been lucky to take time and really encounter nature I find it humbling how in it's own way the animals, trees, and flowers sort of remind us how as humans our time is very precious, so maybe we should not not waste it on being so filled with useless anger and fears….who knows?.....lol.

For my two cents, it would be a dam sad day if our younger generation of woodworkers professional or hobbiest background are only fixated on fast and easy versus sometimes voyaging the road of skill building and pride in craftsmanship. I think these harder aspects of woodwork can only truly be honed when we have a deep knowledge, respect and appreciation of working with wood rather than only forcing it and spitting it out for instant results and short accolades.

So heres just a small journey to share with some LJ's, some visions and possibly some refreshed ideas.

*Pic 1:* A walk is always a great natural medicine when the bats fly free in the belfry, although I realize the various sponsors of every drug from a-z would not want to hear that comment…haaaa a crazy marketing world we live in friends….lol








*Pic 2:* A nice view to see the trees and the water as I cross this bridge.








*Pic 3:* Great to stop and enjoy the simplicity although when we focus there are years of natural intricacy.








*Pic 4-5:* This is a great dose of inspiration that I can take back to the shop and to the bench…...getting in touch again with the elements a great way to free up the inner creative tussles or break up the same old ideas in the shop.
















*Pic 6:* The paths lead on forever around these cedar and pines…..I like being on the woods turf…lol…..so many times at the shop the wood is on my territory….it's always good to investigate both sides of the coin.









So maybe one weekend you will be able to enjoy some moments getting in touch with the outdoors once more. It's easy for us to lose sight of the important things…especially with the irony that we love to work with wood!

I hope someone enjoyed this brief picture show. The idea was born in the shop…..so I took to the fields with my camera and later I sat inspired with new energy at my bench.

Thanks for the inspirational projects and talents.
Laugh a lot and drink good beer!

Cheers

Joe


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *From the shop to the fields to the bench*
> 
> In the ongoing appreciation of being so lucky to work with wood I thought a small field trip was in order. The trip was designed to get even more in contact with the reasons and values of what makes the fascination of wood work ever growing in my life.
> 
> ...


Best psychotherapy I know of include shop time, and a long walk in the woods… or a moonlit beach…


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *From the shop to the fields to the bench*
> 
> In the ongoing appreciation of being so lucky to work with wood I thought a small field trip was in order. The trip was designed to get even more in contact with the reasons and values of what makes the fascination of wood work ever growing in my life.
> 
> ...


Nice words and a good philosophy to live and work by.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *From the shop to the fields to the bench*
> 
> In the ongoing appreciation of being so lucky to work with wood I thought a small field trip was in order. The trip was designed to get even more in contact with the reasons and values of what makes the fascination of wood work ever growing in my life.
> 
> ...


Makes me appreciate my time in the shop all the more.
Your pictures and thoughts are excellent.
Thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *From the shop to the fields to the bench*
> 
> In the ongoing appreciation of being so lucky to work with wood I thought a small field trip was in order. The trip was designed to get even more in contact with the reasons and values of what makes the fascination of wood work ever growing in my life.
> 
> ...


Very well said. Gr8 words of wisdom, and the pictures are very serene. I feel like I just strolled through all those places. Thnx.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *From the shop to the fields to the bench*
> 
> In the ongoing appreciation of being so lucky to work with wood I thought a small field trip was in order. The trip was designed to get even more in contact with the reasons and values of what makes the fascination of wood work ever growing in my life.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful part of the world you live in Joe. It does us all good to look at the natural world around us, recharge our batteries and draw inspiration from it. Thank you for letting us tag along on your journey.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *From the shop to the fields to the bench*
> 
> In the ongoing appreciation of being so lucky to work with wood I thought a small field trip was in order. The trip was designed to get even more in contact with the reasons and values of what makes the fascination of wood work ever growing in my life.
> 
> ...


Seems like a perfect idea for inhaling soom good energy and vibes.
What a beautiful light on the pictures.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*A new treasure for the till!!*

The theme of this entire entry of the woodshop journals is pretty simple…......when at a local flea market or auction….....keep diggin'!!! You really never know what you will find….and for some very lucky reason friends I seem to find some very cool things when it comes to this old handtool stuff. This blog will not dissapoint for any of you rusty gold lovers of oldtime galootness….lol

I had walked a good half hour….up one way….down the next…...ahhhh…...a tool guy…or more like…..oh no….not a tool guy!....lmao. I say this with a reason….tool guys know what they have to sell….so….they won't kill ya on price…but they are not giving it away either…..keep that in mind if you go out this weekend looking to delve into creating your own handtool collection…lol. You honestly want folks that want to get rid of stuff…and are not as hip to the value of the revival of old handtools, or you want a seller that has…..a storage locker….ahhhhh yes….tons of nice furniture pieces…and to him a saw….ahhhh get it off of my table for a little fast cash in his pocket…..that's when you have a *BINGO!*....LOL

The tool guy had some very clean saws…nothing very rare though….a few superiors….some 55 disstons…and a few no names. "10 bucks a saw" he said sort of coldly…..I was looking for something really more rare. I had been getting my reps in by now with these markets….I said "ok thanks" and kept moving.

Well…......I had no idea towards the end….that my consumer patience would play out for a major bargain. 
Under a mallet and a ball peen hammer..there it was…...lol. This looked and felt like a rather unused old saw….I asked the gentleman in the midst of all the boxes and furniture making deals left and right from his won storage locker….how much? "5 bucks for the saw!" *BINGO…LOL*

Being still very greenhorn to this whole old saw thing….I did know this saw felt heavy and was of great quality…..had a philli medallion…..I knew a reference to the disstonian institute was in sure order when getting this baby home.

The computer could not start up fast enough…I saw that the blades artwork was in decent shape and with cleaning would only improve. I was pretty knocked out….when I had made the match….with this link.

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/victorypage.html

*Here are a few pics of my find:
*














































I was even more wowed….when I looked up this particular saw on an ebay auction…..the saw was only a few more steps ahead in condition then mine…...it sold for over $200.00 easy…...lmao.

Now…..I am very lucky to have and care for this saw….and of course I want to keep it. But….to know….at a Saturday morning auction…..I scored this one…...man….it's too much fun going saw fishin'' at the local flea markets now!!!!!

Walking away from the "Tool guy" and passing on his collection in retrospect he did have some clean and nice saws…..10 bucks a saw…not too bad. But…....I thought…I am so so lucky to be able to spend a few extra dollars on such a fun and crazy pastime….I want to leave a few saws in the tool guys till for maybe some young enthusiastic new woodworker, .....thinking his or her treasure gets found so they can go home and carry on the spirit of collecting these old time pieces and caring for them…..I think that's worth a hell of a lot too.

For this baby…friends….it's resting nicely in my Artisans rustic saw till!










Get out there and have fun looking for some rusty gold!!

Be well friends…......I will always save one in the till for ya!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *A new treasure for the till!!*
> 
> The theme of this entire entry of the woodshop journals is pretty simple…......when at a local flea market or auction….....keep diggin'!!! You really never know what you will find….and for some very lucky reason friends I seem to find some very cool things when it comes to this old handtool stuff. This blog will not dissapoint for any of you rusty gold lovers of oldtime galootness….lol
> 
> ...


Nice snag at the sale. You'll soon need another till !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *A new treasure for the till!!*
> 
> The theme of this entire entry of the woodshop journals is pretty simple…......when at a local flea market or auction….....keep diggin'!!! You really never know what you will find….and for some very lucky reason friends I seem to find some very cool things when it comes to this old handtool stuff. This blog will not dissapoint for any of you rusty gold lovers of oldtime galootness….lol
> 
> ...


Victory is yours!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *A new treasure for the till!!*
> 
> The theme of this entire entry of the woodshop journals is pretty simple…......when at a local flea market or auction….....keep diggin'!!! You really never know what you will find….and for some very lucky reason friends I seem to find some very cool things when it comes to this old handtool stuff. This blog will not dissapoint for any of you rusty gold lovers of oldtime galootness….lol
> 
> ...


A true winner!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *A new treasure for the till!!*
> 
> The theme of this entire entry of the woodshop journals is pretty simple…......when at a local flea market or auction….....keep diggin'!!! You really never know what you will find….and for some very lucky reason friends I seem to find some very cool things when it comes to this old handtool stuff. This blog will not dissapoint for any of you rusty gold lovers of oldtime galootness….lol
> 
> ...


Very nice Joe. You've certainly got a lot of sharpening to do.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *A new treasure for the till!!*
> 
> The theme of this entire entry of the woodshop journals is pretty simple…......when at a local flea market or auction….....keep diggin'!!! You really never know what you will find….and for some very lucky reason friends I seem to find some very cool things when it comes to this old handtool stuff. This blog will not dissapoint for any of you rusty gold lovers of oldtime galootness….lol
> 
> ...


Very Nice- Well done that man!
Cheers
John

p.s. You may wish to move the gas can in the photo right away from your beloved tools.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *A new treasure for the till!!*
> 
> The theme of this entire entry of the woodshop journals is pretty simple…......when at a local flea market or auction….....keep diggin'!!! You really never know what you will find….and for some very lucky reason friends I seem to find some very cool things when it comes to this old handtool stuff. This blog will not dissapoint for any of you rusty gold lovers of oldtime galootness….lol
> 
> ...


Outstanding find, there is gold in them there boxes.. keep mining and finding.. love the till.. love that saw..


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*

This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.

I was driving in my truck…it was crazy out, cars all over, people hustling and racing everywhere. It's so hard not to find yourself becoming the same way…. impatient, hurried and a bit stressed.

Down the street traffic got a little tighter and slower…there was morning church ending and letting people out…..the doors were open releasing the sounds of bells. In a heartbeat…..I became very attentive to the wonderful tones….vibrating such a power….and a message. I think for me the message was…...slow down….....and have hope.

Suddenly the pace of traffic, the hurried stressful feelings were absorbed by the sounds of those bells, even as they grew faint with my truck proceeding forward and onward home.

I had a nice lesson….."_always stop and listen to the bells_ " I told myself…life is at times in need of a positive pause….at least for me….lol.

Later I went and bought a few goodies from a friend…you may remember his name from a past handtool story…Ralph. He had some fun things….and I never mind paying a little more because his tools are always in top cleaned shape…and they have always worked.

Found this *VINTAGE GOODELL-PRATT YANKEE TYPE HAND DRILL 1895* take a look …this was in excellent condition…...and honestly the first time I had ever seen one….....I loved this piece….so I purchased!









Got this vintage drill home…and put it to use….and works just terrific…..a definite user.

Also I bought this cool *PAD SAW*......I just loved the historic looks of it..and will also make use of this. Take a look.









Now…...last week when paying Ralph a visit….he had this bruiser *STANELY BAILEY #6*......and since I had not gotten one yet…..oh this is a sweet one for sure so I made a bargain friendly purchase….and not at ebay prices!....lol The totes are all together and strong….nice all around!


















Heres the whole roundup of toys….









This was a great weekend for sure….celebrated my 41st birthday…and what a wonderful and useful gift.
My beautiful girlfriend Jenn bought me….6…..48" rockler pipe clamps…....wow!!!!! She is the best!


















Building a collection of all the useful things you need in a shop….well….you know…it can get or seem endless….lol. Needless to say clamps were not in great amount in my workspace….and I sure love these…..just great. Thanks to Paul Sellers for the tips…..love these rocklers for sure Paul! How lucky I am to have such a wonderful person to get these for my shop…..thanks so much Jenn.

Blue skies and humidity free breezes swiftly move on throughout this nice Sunday…..up over the shop…..so nice to see clear blue and a little clouds showing off…lol.










How lucky I am to have such a wonderful environment to get inspired by…..or just daydream a little in and around the shop.



















So what does all of this mean…..I guess the combination of the love of woodworking tools and the appreciation for the missing puzzle parts that I write so fondly for and hope to continue pieceing together…...those moments or parts to enjoy the calm and peace we all need so much more of.

I found a little of that as I stepped into my sawdust sunday temple…..haaaa why not?.....sounds like it has more meaning…than workshop….lol…we all have our spaces where life makes more sense than other places.

Well friends, I hope you may have enjoyed this little break from the crazy pace, and had fun checking some old tools out. I also hope you have had a wonderful Sunday.

Be well and thanks for stopping by!

Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*
> 
> This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.
> 
> ...


Great old tools, great new tools. My wife won't let me have a girlfriend, but she does let me have almost any tool I want so I guess I'm better off. Let use know how those tools work out.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*
> 
> This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.
> 
> ...


Wow! I'm loving that Goodell-Pratt Joe. It is magnificent and so is the No.6. I have one just like it.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*
> 
> This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.
> 
> ...


Good tools but better yet is your outlook on life. You got it right on the money.

Slow down and stop-look-and listen to what is going on around you!

Anyway, good philosophy. Stay with it and nuture it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*
> 
> This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.
> 
> ...


All sounds and looks very wonderful


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*
> 
> This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.
> 
> ...


What sweet words, like music in my ears.
I promise I will stop and listen to the bells next time.
Thank you for this wonderful little moment shared from your life and congrat on the birthday.
I love that drill!
Best of the thoughts to you and yours,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*
> 
> This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.
> 
> ...


http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36226
Check this… you might use the blade idea.
Smiles.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*
> 
> This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.
> 
> ...


I don't know if your writing style comes easy for you. It is sure is easy to read. I haven't tried the Rockler bar clamps, but the pipe clamps changed the way I do glue ups. I've bought several of the 3/4" sets when on sale. The addition of feet help keep the clamps stable and off the table, and room to turn the handle. They hang well in a rack also. Throw some wax paper on top to minimize the black marks. Previously I used mostly F-style clamps and shop made jigs to keep them propped up. A pain when dealing with a large glue up. Now I buy the Jet parallel clamps when on sale (rarely) and when I can afford them (much more rare). While expensive, the Jets are one of the best investments I've made in woodworking. By the way, are the blue flowers in the photo plumbago?


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Sawdust sunday temple (Always stop and listen to the bells)*
> 
> This morning was a sunny and clear day out…....the kind of day that actually fit the season. Our earth is ever changing, it seems these days people all over the map are in store for surprises from mother nature, some scary and some just plain hard to figure out…lol.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for looking in David, glad you enjoyed the piece and thanks for the tip! Also….sorry to say…..I need to find out the answer to your flower question I did not originally plant the flowers…..I will have to find that out…...lol.

All the best and thanks for reading!

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*An auction pick finds me an added education in handsaws*

Hello gang, thought I would write about a cool learning experience I had in an auction pick from this morning.

One of the regular vendors has tagged me…..the saw guy..lol. "Hey saw guy…I got one here..take a look"….lol. Now….here was the perfect moment for me to decline…...be big about this madness and say…oh no….I mean,......do I really need another handsaw? Well, I suppose all of you know the answer…......*SURE I DO!*.....LOL

This one was older looking….nice larger teeth to it..all complete with a little rip filing and this would be sweet for the till. I plunked my 3 dollars down and I was off on my voyage of further searching.

Saw the medallion….Richardson and Bros…..Newark NJ?......LOL. Well living here in NJ my ignorance had me laugh and think I had a cheepo Disston look alike but at the same time I was not completey sold that it was cheap at all…..it just felt weighted right…and looked of quality.

Of course we are so lucky to check all of this on the internet and this afternoon I was really interested to read about this company…they really made some nice quality tools.

Anyone that has not heard or read of this companies history here is a link you might find of interest. http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS-saws/RichBros/tools/rb-ToolsIndex.asp

I was really thrilled to learn about all of this…and I believe this saw is a pretty early 1900's piece.

So I began to clean it up for the till and the shop and here are a few pics to take a look at what I think is a very nice saw.

If you are new to the handsaw collecting madness and just getting involved…you might also enjoy my last project…my saw till. If that is the case…here is the link for that. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66125




































Here is some fun memorabilia found on some of the web searches.



























I really love this saw…..I wet sanded the blade, hand sanded down the handle and put on some Watco Dark Walnut Danish oil on it. I used Brasso Metal polish for the medallions and screws.

Look nice in my shop…and look forward to filing it and getting it working.

Ok….. back to the tool tote…..lol. Here is the blog of my latest project in progress….http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/30271

Have a great evening and be well friends!

Joe


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *An auction pick finds me an added education in handsaws*
> 
> Hello gang, thought I would write about a cool learning experience I had in an auction pick from this morning.
> 
> ...


Weren't you the least bit flattered to be known as 'The Saw Guy' ?
Looks good, great restoration job too. good work on the research, I'll have to keep an eye out for saws by this manufacturer.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *An auction pick finds me an added education in handsaws*
> 
> Hello gang, thought I would write about a cool learning experience I had in an auction pick from this morning.
> 
> ...


HAAAA….yes of course I was…lol. Thanks for reading and looking.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *An auction pick finds me an added education in handsaws*
> 
> Hello gang, thought I would write about a cool learning experience I had in an auction pick from this morning.
> 
> ...


Great find! I love it when you can connect with history and the tools used way back when!!
What is a collector of saws called?
I know MAFE is a rhykenologist because he is a collector of planes


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *An auction pick finds me an added education in handsaws*
> 
> Hello gang, thought I would write about a cool learning experience I had in an auction pick from this morning.
> 
> ...


Haaa….that's a good question Jim….A SAWOLOGIST?.....LOL…....well lets hope Andy (Brit) logs on tomorrow, he is the man to answer that I am sure. Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *An auction pick finds me an added education in handsaws*
> 
> Hello gang, thought I would write about a cool learning experience I had in an auction pick from this morning.
> 
> ...


It looks like you lucked into a great saw there. From the description, it sounded like the manufacturer had put a lot of thought into the design to achieve a high quality product. I bet it will be a dream to use.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *An auction pick finds me an added education in handsaws*
> 
> Hello gang, thought I would write about a cool learning experience I had in an auction pick from this morning.
> 
> ...


Lovely saw - amazing what ifo we can find today on the web.
Thank you for the little tour.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *An auction pick finds me an added education in handsaws*
> 
> Hello gang, thought I would write about a cool learning experience I had in an auction pick from this morning.
> 
> ...


Nice saw Joe. Congrats!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Tool tote handtool picks & restorations have begun!*

Hey gang hope your weekend was enjoyable. It was a rather humid and….crowded day in these parts of NJ…LOL.

But I was happy to get back home from the traffic way back in the woods and on route to my shop to fire up the wire wheel, WD-40 and spirit of better times and clean some nice auction finds for the tool tote!

Let's take a look at some of the pics!

*Pic 1-2:*

Found this very cool Disston keyhole saw in an old tool box at the auction this weekend….it was old and needed some tlc…..but for a dollar and a Phili medallion no less…...oh boy… I was more than happy to pick this one up and bring it home!



















*Pic 3-4:* Got some elbow grease working in combination with sandpaper for the blade. A little trick I personally prefer for a rustic look to an old handle….I use 60 girt sandpaper and sand the handle.. Next I leave a few multiple darker spots in the areas I want. Then I use dark walnut danish oil to bring a nice dark color adding life back to the old handle and the areas left darker make a nice swirl of colors/tones with the oil. Finally if you like you can do some poly coats to give it a little shine…as this final look is a more flat finish with little shine to it…..but it has great color to it.



















*Pic 5-6:* In my one great weekend pick….I got this in a tool box with a hell of a lot more….here is the blog this piece as well as some others on here tie in with…....http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29741

I used WD-40 with an electric wire brush to get this into shape, then the same scenario with the handle, a light sanding and some danish oil. Finally took a file to it….although it needs more attention when I get time…..but its actually sharp now….as it was dull as butter after many long years of hard work. I only can hope it is as noble and ready for task as George Cooks!....lol (See the Wheelrights Shop book for the George Cook reference if that's a question mark…lol)



















*Pic 7-8:* Ahhhhh here is a recent find….once more an old rusty tool box…and found this classic old time brace…..I was really into this one….you will see the other one that we paired up with in later pics…5 bucks for the 2 braces….awesome….for $2.50 once more…...WD, wirebrush, handles were fine with a litte care…we have a fresh brace although a little negotiable on the threaded chuck area…ahh I still love it and it does work.



















*Pic 9-11:* Heres an old beat down Stanley brace also from that tool box find…..looks here like its seen its best days and ready for an attic….lol.




























*Pic 12-13:* Wow….I was loving getting this one together…I was eager as a kid on a snowy christmas morning looking on as the wheel of wire exposed in short machine bursts a slow glimmer of my excited expectations….real addicting fun this cleaning process can be. Look at what we have now…..and the chuck is ready to go right to work….nice!



















*Pic 14:* Here is the additional brace that was paired with the one next to it (third from left to right)...this was so small and unique and this works very well. All three braces barely cost 6 bucks combined.










*Pic 15:* More of the assembled portion of a large tool kit for my tool tote. 








*Pic 16:* A friend from work was nice enough to let me know her brother was getting rid of tools he had from shop class in the early 70's…....I recieved this cope/fret saw in much worse for wear shape then I transformed it into now…..love using this!









The main and most important idea of the tool tote project…...I suppose it's really a celebration of handtools. I wanted a piece that was simply that…a handbuilt platform, user, and overall project to make anyone ask…what tool is this….or…oh…..what's that?. I think it is of upmost importance to keep this history not only alive just for history but making sure it is still an option in the present.

For anyone that may read this blog…and wants to enjoy a side of your hobby that is more handtool involved I will tell you….these wonderful old tools are out there. Not just on ebay…but auctions….flea markets…..even friends or family making more garage space and tossing thse things to the curb.

I hope someone may enjoy looking for an old brace, saw….etc….cleaning it up….and getting those arms going, working a project to your plan, getting exercise as well as great joy and pride of this wonderful craft.

There is noting like the feeling I get…when I look back at a piece…...I see the imperfections….I see the achieved improvements…...but for better of worse….the satisfaction of knowing I made all of this right or wrong with my hands and heart…there is nothing finer.

That same experience is also extremely humbling in keeping reality in check and realizing…this was all hobby….enjoyment and fun. Our forefathers did this fine crafstmanship 10-15 hours a day so there family could eat.

*We really have come far all the while we have also lost some very valuable basics.
*

Hope you enjoyed seeing these time pieces, I always enjoy your creative energy, blogs and projects.

All the best,

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool tote handtool picks & restorations have begun!*
> 
> Hey gang hope your weekend was enjoyable. It was a rather humid and….crowded day in these parts of NJ…LOL.
> 
> ...


Nice. informative blog entry. Can I just send my finds to you and have you "clean" them up?

You do a great job on all of your work. These last few really turned out well.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool tote handtool picks & restorations have begun!*
> 
> Hey gang hope your weekend was enjoyable. It was a rather humid and….crowded day in these parts of NJ…LOL.
> 
> ...


Holy Moly! What a haul. Super nice job o cleanin em up. Wow


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool tote handtool picks & restorations have begun!*
> 
> Hey gang hope your weekend was enjoyable. It was a rather humid and….crowded day in these parts of NJ…LOL.
> 
> ...


There's plenty of life in those old tools yet Joe and the you have them in your possesion, I know you'll put them to good use. It makes me want to get back to my saws.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool tote handtool picks & restorations have begun!*
> 
> Hey gang hope your weekend was enjoyable. It was a rather humid and….crowded day in these parts of NJ…LOL.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, now new life and they will fit right into your tool tote.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool tote handtool picks & restorations have begun!*
> 
> Hey gang hope your weekend was enjoyable. It was a rather humid and….crowded day in these parts of NJ…LOL.
> 
> ...


Those are some great tools. You can't beat the price.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool tote handtool picks & restorations have begun!*
> 
> Hey gang hope your weekend was enjoyable. It was a rather humid and….crowded day in these parts of NJ…LOL.
> 
> ...


I really wanted to sharpen one of my backsaws today, but it won't stop raining. You and Mads have also got my mind working on designing my portable workbench and tool tote. My head is awash with ideas, so I'll have to start sketching them down soon so I don't forget them. I'm pleased to say that I don't think the Workmate will last much longer (Hoorah!!!).


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool tote handtool picks & restorations have begun!*
> 
> Hey gang hope your weekend was enjoyable. It was a rather humid and….crowded day in these parts of NJ…LOL.
> 
> ...


Hey friends, thanks for looking in and checking these resto's out!

Great to hear from all of you.

Hope the rain clears Andy!

All the best everyone, more to come soon!

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*

This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.

One handplane need not cost $200 dollars and up folks….lol. Lie Nielson makes top shelf tools no denying it….but I recieve their catalogs and I laugh. I would be afraid to pick up one of their beautiful planes in fear of scratching it…lol.

Now this is no knock on the Lie Nielson company at all….they make wonderful and great tools, but it is a chance to show some real beginners that you don't need to get totally disgusted and have to save up for a year to own a nice jack plane, a few saws, etc and work wood on a self built bench!

This very expensive element without a doubt steers many possible intruiged handtool students away from picking it up at all….why?....too expensive!....lol. The part to me that is not funny…this means many people especially the younger generations will avoid learning this craft and will turn to something else.

This is where the auctions, flea markets…and even ebay…and there wonderful…....shipping costs…..lol…...will still get you in the game fast with a few tools and without signing over a loan for only one tool by some of these much higher priced tool makers.

Here is a slideshow of a recent Jackplane from a weekend auction that I brought back to life. With some supplies and some understanding of using a wire wheel….you can get so many ugly ducklings sitting in rust to chime again with real charm!

Take a look!

*Pic 1-4:* This sat with 2 others…..and $15 was for the asking…..I looked it over and felt this had promise…...I could have haggled for $12….but…..I just felt it would be worth the whole $15 so I hauled it home in my pickup truck!





































*Pic 5-7:* I began to strip it down and get the WD-40 flowing…..I was going to do this resto just for me….I realize there are far more intense cleaning methods for collectors out there….but this is what the whole blog is about, someone that just wants to clean it, enjoy it and use it. I knew I had some real decent work ahead of me….lol




























*Pic 8-12:* Much like the last cleanup I carefully used my wirewheel to wisk away the embedded rust and age. The totes were hand sanded, filed then oiled. Safety note…*WEAR GOGGLES/GLASSES*






















































*Pic 13-15:* This method using the wirewheel, sanding etc. requires a lot of hard work, but you can really accomplish a desirable finish. This cleanup/sharpening job took me about 4 hours or less give or take breaks here and there and just enjoying it all.



























*Pic 16:* Got the blade in very simple condition….but not very sharp….so onto the diamond stones and then the strop with green compound. Seriously friends…I would use nothing else than the diamonds…....10-15 mins and I am back to my bench with a tasking edge. Again…..I realize Diamond stones are costly….and a good combo stone with oil will do a beginner just fine. You can also get an old belt and make a strop! Learn this way first and work up to some Diamonds….you will not regret them!....lol. I need to go back and add my 8 degree camber to this later….I forgot..lol









*Pic 17:* Shaves the arm hair right on off…..this deal is ready for some shavings!









*Pic 18:* Ahoy handplane pirates!!!!!...we got ourselves some fine sweeping shaves!!









So get out there woodwork adventurers and look for a rusty handplane! Out in the land of rust and junkyard relics lies many hidden handplane fortunes priced for far less than you may ever have thought you would pay…and a little work and sweat and you too can have a wonderful user to enjoy your next project on!

Have fun and pass it on to someone new to the craft.

Thanks for your time and talented inspiration, I saved one in the till for ya!

*CHEEEEEEEEERS*

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


Nice resto Joe.

I've found that the thing I value most about taking the time to restore tools (not just planes) to working condition is that I end up with an intimate knowledge of how they work and how to maintain them. I particularly love tools made in the 19th century when their design was more about function/beauty and less about ease and cost of manufacture.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


Thanks for posting and giving tips!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


great restore Joe. I love seeing these go back into service. I love putting them there too. I'm wondering if it will ever get old for me.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


Very nice restore. Probably better than new


----------



## dpow (Aug 12, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head, Joe. Too many woodworkers feel they need alot of money to buy the best handtool or power tool available. They jump into woodworking with all the right tools then find it involves learning and building their skills also - discouragement often follows. I think the skills we learn are the best part of doing what we do - followed by a nice collection of tools as a close second. I hope to own at least one expensive hand plane in my life - maybe a Lie Nielson or one of the many other fine modern day hand planes being built today. Until that day comes, I enjoy my ever growing collection of Stanley/Bailey planes. Many folks forget that these are the same planes the old craftsmen used to make the furniture and cabinet masterpieces that we modern day woodworkers(Lumberjockers) make great efforts to copy. Just my thoughts. I'm off to bed - going to the flea market at 7am. The early bird gets the handtools.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


I am amazed every time you do one of these "restore" blogs. You really bring these tools back to life. You did a great job on this one too.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


Thanks friends for taking the time and looking, as I cleaned more and more I saw that the wear underneath the rust was not that bad at all…..this is a very nice jackplane. Take care and have fun!

Joe


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


Sweet Joe, Vintage is the way to go. Like Andy said you gain in intimate understanding of the tool.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handplane fortunes (Not going broke for shavings)*
> 
> This particular blog goes out to the beginner woodoworking enthusiast as well as the experienced handplane guru who just enjoys looking at planes.
> I would fall in between the two catagories and more on the beginner end myself by far….lol. But this is something I mostly hope beginning wood workers that want to start building their own handtool kit will see and read.
> ...


Very Nice - Nice Point to your story Also !!!!!!!!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*

A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.

I thought I would just mill around a bit in the old time woodshop….sometimes after a project I find it nice to take time and clean some past bought auction finds…..or clean up some messes here or there. Just more of my new approach to not rushing unmindfully straight on into the next idea.

I find doing that confusing and a inner battle of wanting so badly to play in the arena of creativity…all the while being totally unsettled with the actual piece that I want to create. The results in that for me always seem rushed and without fullfillment.

Having a great time horsing around with the tool tote (My last project).....I continue to look at it…and go….hey, I like that….lol http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67345

Fits the shop, which is also in a state of needing more finishing….have to get on that…lol

So onto some of the additional cleanups and finds. I was very lucky to purchase a Millers Falls #14 jack handplane! Very happy with it. I also just got finished cleaning up an old handsaw I purchased a few weeks back from a picker who said he found it in an old barn….very cool. Let's take a look at some pics to explain what is what!

*Pic: 1:* Nice view from outside of my shop, I like to stop for a moment and look around if I can to set my mind straight and give thanks for what I have.









*Pic: 2-3:* Ahh…..theres that old beat up saw. Much rust on this one for sure…...I really liked the handle and for 2 bucks I had to get it. I call it my hockey player saw…...it's got a few missing teeth but it's tough as hell…..lmao!



















*Pic 4-5:* This is looking better now….a lot of hand work here for sure….about as clean as I think is needed….and I love the handle with the oiled finish and once more lively brass!



















*Pic 6:* Thought it was a nice pair up with this Richardson and Bros. cleanup I did a few weeks past. http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/30323










*Pic 7-8:* The tool tote awaits my seek and find session for either adding in a auction newbie or taking one and freeing up some more room…....this stuff as you all know….can get addicting…lol. The tote carries well although I really have no need to carry it…..and I don't mind…haaaaaa it weighs in with a full load of around 35-40 lbs….lol. I will save my walk with Roy for my Carolina styled tote…..thanks anyway…lol.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52514


















*Pic 9-11:* Heres the planes…...the resto I just did on the Stanley Jack…and this new already cleaned up Millers Falls #14 Jack. I really wanted one of these…and being with my Dad..he kept saying…that's a nice one…and we got it!




























*Pic 12:* What the hell I brought out the whole fleet and took a shot…..as I said….one is never enough….haaaa. Well now…with all of these I estimate I could probably buy 1 1/2 Lie Nielson Jackplanes….lmao.










These simple machines are only powered by sweat and strength, standing the test of time as long as the craftsmen has the will to power it ahead with pride and vision for the task to be done with the highest of standards.

Yes these tools challenge the student with the lessons they teach, just as the grain in planks of wood remind us that nature knows best for our greatest fortunes.

The trees and our blades wage into a tug of war of wit and might but it is the wiser artisan that opens his soul in humility to the wisdom of the branch and the magic of the leaf.

Journies of our woodworking past gives forth the opportunity of the present to rediscover the paths of skill and conduct ourselves with patience, instinct and creativity.

As my long walk carries on I endure and embrace the grains, shavings and joinery of each step and wish my colleagues the best roads ahead.

Best roads to all friends…..be well!

Joe


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


Really nice fleet of planes Joe. And they are all so clean! Have fun making some shavings.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


You are gonna soon need to build a new shop or another room for all your great finds. Good blog and good job.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


I can't help but think as I listen to you wax poetically about our struggle with wood and iron. That we all need to take more time to appreciate the craft we endeavor on, the journey we travel and the strides we have taken.
your words touched a place in my soul reserved for those times when I allow myself to slow down enough to realize all that I have and how little I need. I am at an age when those passing fancies of my youth are long behind me and before me are the years of peace and accomplishment. Thanks for reminding me that I need to stop and enjoy more and worry less. 
may your days be filled with the joy and peace that you deserve and have earned….. Papa


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


Beautiful collection Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


ahhh so nice. Beautiful job on all the restorations.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


I was just going to read this post because I can't sleep, but if I look at those pictures properly I'll be up all night, so I'll come back in the morning and read it properly. LOL.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Papa for the kind words, so glad that we can share our ideas on here and all the best days right back at you my friend.

Thanks to all of my wonderful LJ'S buddies for their interest and support of what we love. I think we are some pretty awesome LJ'S! I thank you for the inspiration of your talents and time.

Great shavings to all and be well!

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


Another wonderfully inspiring post Joe. Beautifully written my friend. Nice finds too and fantastic restos. Thanks for sharing. Your posts are a great way to start the day.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


Joe, beautiful words, inspirering, full of heart.
The tools, yes this is like grass, not so easy to hold down… But what a lot of wonderful joy.
What a wonderful lot of planes and saws and what wonderful place for them to be.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Millers Falls, Stanley, and the 2 dollar saw*
> 
> A wonderful day for a handplane…....no? Ok, maybe more than one…they are like a favorite junkfood snack…one is never enough!....lol.
> 
> ...


Very well written an blogged. Man you got a tool problem. Welcome to the club. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Tin cutters and old yankee revival!*

Well….... a cleaning we still go here at the old time woodshop. The oil and wire wheel spin on and try their best to revive some oldies but goodies.

These particular two pieces were from the old tool box I got at the auction a while back, here is the link if you would like to view. 
http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29741

Some really fine tin cutters and this great old Yankee Screwdriver were in great working shape…...but not so much great looking shape…lol.

Let's take a look at some of the revival!

*Pic 1-3:* Here are the pair of soon to be users. They have seen some good work days..we are glad for that. At least some carpenter of the past made some wages turning and working these.



























*Pic 4-7:* Ahhhh some good old elbow grease…or WD-40…LOL, and the wire wheel can work these back into a nice form for users as well as enjoying.













































*Pic 8*: So we are doing it….we are cleaning and adding them to the new tote….I feel good about getting some of these cleaned and for using again. They have a nice home now and are ready to share with friends in person as well as friends here on LJ'S!









What if they could talk? What stories of history, hardwork and most likely hardship these may have seen. I feel priviledged to clean them and share them again. I am only a hobbiest and realize my extreme luck to enjoy these instruments when in reality these were tools of very hard labor and possibly tough times.

I have no problem with the use of the woodworker and machine tag team, this is a world that runs it's business on time…and time is money.

It's exactly that very point of why me being the hobbiest…..not making much if any from these projects I create feel obligated to keep the handtools and traditional woodworking alive. As a hobbiest I have a far greater amount of time than a professional woodworker is allowed in the business world to mass produce pieces…not saying handtools cannot be a paying trade…but it is not exactly something we see everyday….lol.

So I appreciate the excited responses, the fun and enjoyment that we trade here on this site and on our blogs and projects…....made of wood…..lmao.

This is a few moments of stepping away from the cell phone….the traffic and daily stress….to share our passion for creating and the tools that we create with…I am thankful for that as well as the friends made on here.

Thanks for stopping by…I have a few sketches going here …...looks like a new project is coming into the think tank….lol

Great shavings and better days ahead,

Joe


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tin cutters and old yankee revival!*
> 
> Well….... a cleaning we still go here at the old time woodshop. The oil and wire wheel spin on and try their best to revive some oldies but goodies.
> 
> ...


Dang! I have one of those Yankee screwdrivers. Its in a small box with a few old tools that I got from my Grandfather. I will have to take it out tonight and have another look at it.

Yours cleaned up really nice! That toolbox is going to be a teasure trove pretty soon.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tin cutters and old yankee revival!*
> 
> Well….... a cleaning we still go here at the old time woodshop. The oil and wire wheel spin on and try their best to revive some oldies but goodies.
> 
> ...


I have a pair of snips like that and also some other tin tools. Those scissors cleaned up nice. Good job.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tin cutters and old yankee revival!*
> 
> Well….... a cleaning we still go here at the old time woodshop. The oil and wire wheel spin on and try their best to revive some oldies but goodies.
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd say this, but, well, what a nice pair, Joe. Some really good iron in both o them


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tin cutters and old yankee revival!*
> 
> Well….... a cleaning we still go here at the old time woodshop. The oil and wire wheel spin on and try their best to revive some oldies but goodies.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, they dont make them like this anymore.

HAAAA, Roger your too much man….....lol….....thanks.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tin cutters and old yankee revival!*
> 
> Well….... a cleaning we still go here at the old time woodshop. The oil and wire wheel spin on and try their best to revive some oldies but goodies.
> 
> ...


Joe I am proud to know another person that takes the time and care to clean and put these old tools back in service.
Bravo!
Well done
Dave


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tin cutters and old yankee revival!*
> 
> Well….... a cleaning we still go here at the old time woodshop. The oil and wire wheel spin on and try their best to revive some oldies but goodies.
> 
> ...


I have three spiral ratchet crewdrivers of various sizes and I love them. They are a great invention and an important step in the evolution of the screwdriver. As for those lovely snips, they're sure to come in handy if you ever break a fingernail in the shop. LOL. Great job Joe.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tin cutters and old yankee revival!*
> 
> Well….... a cleaning we still go here at the old time woodshop. The oil and wire wheel spin on and try their best to revive some oldies but goodies.
> 
> ...


Thats the tools we expect in that tote.
I also love my rachet screwdrivers.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*3 dollars, 3 classic braces*

It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol

A few tables up on the left there were two very beat down and rusty braces on a table of assorted junk, I picked them up, gave them a look…."the braces are a dollar!" said the man braking away from his conversation while packing crates back into his van. Since I have been getting these cleaned up and getting nice results I thought to myself…well…...the chucks worked….hey I was game…..*sold*!

I did not even get ten steps after the sale when a guy on the right side of the isle asked…"you want another one?" I said…well..looks pretty nice.."How much did you get those two for?" he asked me. I said…."a dollar a brace" He said "cool…..same here, one dollar" This one looked to be in better shape as well…..nice!

The remainder of the humid walk was a total no show as far as more hand tool treasues to be found…..but I surely was not complaining….great scores…..3 dollars, 3 braces….I saw potential and set about my path homeward bound!

Now I have a poor habit of sometimes not completely looking over a piece such as a brace, saw….whatever it may be…..and not reading and looking for all that I can see. The positive side of that is..I always seem to look for the bottom line basics…is the saw straight?...the chuck clench?.....etc. But I always forget in the excitement of it all to look for any pat. no's, medallions or badges….although I realize many times you are not going to even see that especially when these grabs are so filled with rust and grime. This was one of those cases…..where my cleanup would produce some very rewarding results!

As I fired up the wire wheel these pieces were really singing in appreciation…...like a snake sheds his skin these braces began to almost timewarp back into a revived look again.

I was very excited to see these were all Millers Falls braces…..and two of them had pat no. of 1911 both a #32 and #33…....I was thrilled to get these and have the proper tools to clean them up!

The thrid was a #1710 although the pat no. was not to be found on here. I beleive it could be anywhere from 1935 to 1981, even though it looks to be pretty old.

Here are some of the pictures or more of a slideshow to view my finds and our revivals.




















































































































Really glad to have saved these, they all work very well and will look great hanging in my shop. I look forward to using them on various projects!

I always get this silly thrill when cleaning these old tools up….when you almost see a part no. or medallion…but not just yet…you have to clean a little more…..do you get that feeling or anticipation of a scratch off ticket scenario…..what will this be?......how old??.....haaaa, well I suppose it's an innocent pastime although found by many to be a bit whacky…..lmao.

Now….. I am thankful for that horrid humid weather forcing sellers to just practically give these away so they don't have to haul them back and forth anymore…..3 dollars, 3 classic braces!!

Hope you get yourself some fine finds as well friends, give them a spin and a new life!

Great shavings ahead,

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *3 dollars, 3 classic braces*
> 
> It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol
> 
> ...


Nice finds and great prices too You did a great job on spiffing these up.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *3 dollars, 3 classic braces*
> 
> It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol
> 
> ...


Wow, they came out great. I made a few finds today as well. Hope mine clean up as nice as yours did.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *3 dollars, 3 classic braces*
> 
> It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol
> 
> ...


Ah, another of my favourite tools. Nice job you did on those Joe. How about a photo of your magic wire wheel? I think I need one of those.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *3 dollars, 3 classic braces*
> 
> It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol
> 
> ...


Great job Joe, I am a bit of a sucker for Millers falls stuff and am a bit envious of your finding three at once… they look great.. nice job on saving more tools… keep up the digging..Papa


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *3 dollars, 3 classic braces*
> 
> It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol
> 
> ...


It's alive !!!! They live !!! They're awesome !! Very sweet !


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *3 dollars, 3 classic braces*
> 
> It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol
> 
> ...


Wow super finds indeed Don, I am sure you will enjoy these!

Hey Andy….I have been using a wire wheel attachment on a bench grinder. You have to take your time….and wear goggles…..but this works nice for a basic resto. Haaaa…..I have seen your amazing resto work…..hats off….you are like the british zen master of restored handtools…..lmao. But this is really nice and very enjoyable if you want a basic nice cleanup….these really do look pretty good as your work them on the wheel. Take care my friend and thanks for all of your great work.

Thanks everyone for looking in, keep having fun with it all!

Joe


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *3 dollars, 3 classic braces*
> 
> It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol
> 
> ...


Joe I would like to know your cleaning methods. The braces are very nice, nice indeed.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *3 dollars, 3 classic braces*
> 
> It was a humid mid morning…...I mean so humid that most of the outside auction tables were packing things up to head back home from all the uncomforable temperatures and lack of sales. As soon as we exited the truck my Father and I felt as if we were going into a suana, the small breezes were even warm….not the best weather for an energy filled pick…lol
> 
> ...


Joe, nice finds and now ready to be used.
No reason not to smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*

It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.

I think simply put…my love of traditional handtools and their uses are because in todays high tech modern society it has no business being conducted at all…lol. I love that fact…it's a dinosaur and caveman pastime…and the masses of hurried gadget grabbers and stressed out overachievers almost look at these relics in a sort of joking manner…..your not really going to use that rusty old piece of junk?.....we will be here all day trying to do woodwork that way!….lol

Exactly where the passion for handtools comes together for me….yes…..we might actually be here another hour or two more than the powered and more precise modern machine…..so, smell the pine…..see the sun or hear the rain…...feel your muscles work again and love the feeling of your heart pumping…your alive!. Last time I looked the pale blue dot we strut around on…...is not a rehearsal….lol

I had been looking on ebay for a transitional Bailey plane #26 and they are fairly easy to come by…...but not always with totes complete or the base wthout hard wear or cracks.

So I was really surprised and very happy to see my buddy Ralph this Sunday morning at the local flea market with one on his back table not touched yet. "I haven't had a chance to get to this one yet so it's kind dirty still…I was gonna do $25…..your a good customer….say $20" he said.
*SOLD*.......Joe said…lol. Ahhhh… a nice looker of a plane…..and no crazy shipping fees…..lmao!.

I reallly felt good about this one…..I just liked it…like an old car that you know in some way…your going to have to tool box it a little here and there….but that car is going to be a keeper.

I think this plane is a keeper for sure. I took to doing a small restoration on it..a little new paint, some wax, oil, and a ton of good spirit I recieved for the sweated efforts.

The sole is in pretty square shape too…I was very pleased.

I wanted to keep the patina and old looks…..and yet still give it a boost with some shiney new paint as well. I am so glad I did it this way….I love the old rustic wood with age and history all over it.

The blade was sharpened on my diamond stones and the shaves are sheering with joy.

Here are some pics to scroll through, take a look!



























*NOW TO THE UPGRADES AND SHAVINGS!!!!! FORWARD ON!....LOL










*






















































So as with any nice handtool revived and ready for use once more….in the galoots tool tote I had to put it….well at least for this blog…lol.

As I was saying….......
It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone …..but, no matter what friends it is wonderful to be here…...right now.

Enjoy now, be well and laugh hard.

Great transitional bailey shavings to all!

Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the craftsman that originally used that #26 understood what it meant to smell the wood, hear the sounds a plane makes, and relish the simplicity of the hand tools. I'm thinking not. I'm glad we get to do it for them.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


Nice job…......................AGAIN!

You are very good at these restores!

Keep it up.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the restoration, cool pictures, and a well written post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


Really came out nice


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


I must stop reading your posts on work days (like that's gonna happen) because I just end up dreaming for the rest of the day. Great post Joe. Thought provoking, inspiring and a great plane too. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


Beautiful plane, beautiful words, beautiful thoughts.
I will dream my day away.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


Your words certainly resonate with me Joe and I'm sure many others. High productivity usually dictates the use of machines and let's face it many prefer them, but us hobbyists can work a bit slower if we choose. Personally my old bones prefer machines, but my brain enjoys handwork. I try to strike a reasonable balance between them in my shop. I do find that hand tools are often more efficient than machines, especially for non repetitive tasks.

I think that there are several very appealing advantages to hand tools. As I see it, they are relatively inexpensive, require much less shop space, have low noise levels and are much more healthy to use, and of course there is the pure joy of just using and caring for them them. I'm glad to see so many here on LJ like yourself who are keeping our traditional woodworking methods and tools alive. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


The other day my neighbor came over to borrow a cordless drill so he could hang some wire shelves on a hollow core closet door. I handed him my old Goodell Pratt egg beater hand drill. He was like ok yeah sure, took it with him but never even tried to use it. Someone else let him borrow a battery powered drill.

I was like common man you didn't even try it? he was like man I don't lift weights and that door is hard! :-0 ha ha ha ha.

Great restore Joe, enjoy making shavings, and keep sharing your fun in the shop with us!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much friends for the interest…...I am very thankful and humbled we can enjoy these handtools in our hobby time when it was not so much of an enjoyable task back in that actual period when it was very hard labor to feed families and make a dollar.

I want to say I highly appreciate woodworkers using machines as well….....I have learned plenty from there many talents and wisdom and also seek inspiration from the works they produce.

I will have more fun handtool revivals in the coming days I am sure…..lmao.

Be well friends!

Joe


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Transitional inspiration and a revival for a galoots tool tote*
> 
> It's something about the color of the aged wood mixed with black iron that gives it a feel of a time far gone and yet of great interest to the modern day handtool enthusiast.
> 
> ...


I am impressed at the fine work you do. As well as the way you wright your blog.
Happy 4th


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*

Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?

The curves…the artwork, iron and wood highlighted sometimes with brass…...the time and quality these instruments were made with….I can only hope to give back half of the hardwork in getting them to look a little renewed and pass them on to the future woodworkers so they can have the same respect for crafting with their hands with fantastic looking tools that task a given job with impressive results.

These planes….routers, etc….had a beauty all of there own unmatched by even some of the highest calibur handtool makers of this modern day. Enjoying their cleaning and caring for in some way makes it almost insulting to see what some of the big box stores hold on the shelves offering a young or new woodworker that may not be able to afford a $200 handrouter or handplane.

It is my real passion to motivate anyone young or old that is new to this craft of working wood to please get out to a local Flea Market, purchase a few cleaning supplies and try not to get too intimidated at learning how to get these tools riddled with grime and rust back up to working order in your very hands again. My fear is that a new woodworker may run the other direction feeling that encountering handtools is too expensive and much too difficult to learn the techniques and handskills to have decent results…..but I feel using handtools is a very basic and vital part of human nature to build things with our hands. Since the beginning of our brief history in time humans have always had the very inner instinct to find paths and methods of overcoming the obstacles to survive their environments and hone skills. Those same challenges are provided to us on a wooden bench to find the proper angles, vision and combination of sharp instruments to conduct our methods to create from nature and tap into a deeper portion of the soul.

Here are these two pieces I hope you may enjoy looking over.

*Here we have the before pics….not the worst of shape, but I think I can improve upon these some more.
*



































*Here are the revived pair of Stanleys!
*













































I often laugh to myself..thinking….I have learned many useful things in traditional handtool woodowork…..but the greatest lessons have never seemed to be "what angle are my dovetails?.....or how to get a sharper blade on my chisels?". 
I can say the greatest lessons in my 2 years of hammering some 2×4's together…..up to making dovetails was finding out…... what I was made of??......what and how far could I push my self discipline, creativity and overcome the heartbreaks of projects that do not turn out correctly after hours of hard work.

There have been those moments where you are really pushing the plane…..working the treadle lathe during a turn on a summers afternoon…...the sweat and vision….the inner voice saying…..I can…..I can get this….I am seeing it through.

Those are the best lessons you can learn…..there are no high amount of table jigs or too many templates to act as our high wire net…..it's up to you and your learning as you go…having that confidence and willing to take the steps.

Now I take those lessons….and try very hard to apply them in my life…..I value all of these tools …..because they have given me far more understanding of what I am made of, the shavings are just a wonderful bonus.

When I look back after the sawdust has settled and the floor may be piled high with shavings, the exercises of mental strength as well as physical have all been worked out far more than I may realize when approached with matters that have nothing to do with time spent in my workshop. That alone adds a greater value to these tools and a far more greater value to life.

May your days have great value always, and a very happy 4th to all!

All the best,

Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


great work Joe.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


The tools thank you Joe. Beautiful work my friend.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


Great post and some fine looking tools.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


Excellent post and work….......as usual! Good job. These tools are things of beauty.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


Great restore job. They look awesome.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


Joe those are beautiful words.
Time has no value in it self, it is the way we spend it.
Today most look at the fastest way and see this as the only solution.
Spending hours doing something boring is not well spend time even it is faster.
If we can make the path become the moment of zen and not the goal, then we have truely made something big.
Even when it takes a little longer.
I think this is what some of us discover when we go the road of tools, especially the once without a motor.
Best thoughts my brother of thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


"Untailed" tools give us the oppertunity to listen as the woods talks to us.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


What a nice pair of fine tools. Wow! Super restore


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


Great looking tools!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


Good thoughts and nice restoration work Joe.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


Sweet tools Joe, I just got a 71 and I love it. It just came in handy on my bench build. A T&G plane is also high on my list of joinery planes I went.

Happy shavings!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Fourth of July shavings with the 71 and 48 Stanleys!*
> 
> Wire wheel, wd-40, sandpaper and my hands filled with dirt, grease and hard work…...I truely get a chance to see and feel the contours of these wonderful crafted pieces…...I can't help but to ask myself more than once…what happened to such well made and designed tools?
> 
> ...


Just Nice !!!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Country spoon carving*

Well it sure has been a heat wave over here on our side of the farm…..man oh man the daily temps in the high 90's with a good dose of humidity to boot.

I sure hope all of you are taking your woodwork slow and carefully if you are working outdoors or like me in a non air conditioned shop with fans only.

I took a bit of a break for a few days to keep things cool…....literally…lol.

My Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table is still ongoing with the top being worked on so more on that very soon.

To break myself back into the swing of things….and test the temps…lol. I began having a go at some black cherry wood for trying a new spoon. I just recently recieved my Mora hook knife so I thought it was a good occassion to try it out..and also give my hatchet skills some laps of oldschool country woodworking.

I hope you might step into the shop for a view and check it out!

*Pic 1-2:* I exclusively used this camp hatchet to give myself some needed learning on just how to operate around a piece like this and make it work without sawing down lines to break up the bowl of the spoon to the handle.


















*Pic 3-4:* I took off all the bark and then began to hew down the handle sides just like you would do making a log cabin. An important note to possibly consider. I think it is a great technique to adapt your mind to various tasks that might be done on one scale and size..and remember to bring over that same method to a very different scaled project or job. I do this often as with the example of the hewing….I simply pretended I was in the process of hewing a large timber…and shrunk down the same approach which aided me in doing this portion of prepping the handles! Keep a childs mind….seriously…it helps greatly.


















*Pic 5-6:* Keeping the hatchet moving with great respect for it and planned moves the piece continues to take shape.


















*Pic 7:* The mighty spoke shave was a great help in contouring the bottom of the spoons bowl shape…a little testy with all of the grain directions…but for the most part a great help.









*Pic 8:* Here is where I am at….looking like something now…lol









*Pic 9:* Ahhhh the wonderful Sloyd knife for the widdleing. I did a lot of this knife work after the hatchet had it's say. Wonderful knife, a real nice piece for enjoyable carving.









*Pic 10:* Now for using the new Mora hook knife. This new package will require honing without question. Get yourself some good emery cloth maybe 150-220…..I think mine was a 220…make a rounded dowl with the paper taped for the inside and a flat piece for the top to sharpen this knife. Then make a strop in the same manner with some green compound. Otherwise this is a little frustrating…and dangerous to use. I sharpened mine this route…and started to get nice shavings and enjoy the process.









*Pic 11-16:* *OK…THROUGH THE MAGIC OF TELEVISION…..OR..WELL….PHOTOBUCKET….LOL…....IT'S A SPOON!....LOL*






















































Well that about does her I guess. In closing this was a very fun project and exercise. The hatchet sharpening was done very well,,,,,,finally..lol…..(Practice!), which made me happy….and safe! I strongly advise anyone who is new to these tools….especially the hatchet…..*RESPECT THE TOOLS!* My moves were very thought out…and I took time with the process. Many of us….guys…lol….sometimes like to hammer and hack away at things…..please don't do this. It's not cool to end up with a bad injury trying to be Paul Bunyan….lol

Also a sharp hatchet….is a safer hatchet…I used way less swing or grit having to hew and chop the various pieces. At times I was simply able to just glide the blade down with a little safe nudge to split some of the fat off.

This piece was all done by hand and by doing so (mostly with the hatchet) I really learned more about grips, choking up on the handle, as well as backing the grip off for the various chops and splits.

I thank all of you out there for your inspiring works….always keeps the creativity moving..wonderful stuff friends!

So be well and be safe…..also stay cool! (Cold beer…..cold beer….......cold beer…...cold beer….lmao!)

CHEERS!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Country spoon carving*
> 
> Well it sure has been a heat wave over here on our side of the farm…..man oh man the daily temps in the high 90's with a good dose of humidity to boot.
> 
> ...


You did a greatr job on this. A really great job.

BUT-------if it were mine, I would sand it up a bit to take off some of the sharp angles.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Country spoon carving*
> 
> Well it sure has been a heat wave over here on our side of the farm…..man oh man the daily temps in the high 90's with a good dose of humidity to boot.
> 
> ...


Oh yessssssss.. dat's a nice sharp ax… The spoon is awesome. I coulda used that tonight when I ate that big ole bowl o fresh cabbage from the garden and noodles….. mmmm mmmmmm good..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Country spoon carving*
> 
> Well it sure has been a heat wave over here on our side of the farm…..man oh man the daily temps in the high 90's with a good dose of humidity to boot.
> 
> ...


that was a cool trip. I like the spoon. Good choice on the cherry.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Country spoon carving*
> 
> Well it sure has been a heat wave over here on our side of the farm…..man oh man the daily temps in the high 90's with a good dose of humidity to boot.
> 
> ...


A wonderful trip in green woodworking. The spoon has so much character. Well done!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Country spoon carving*
> 
> Well it sure has been a heat wave over here on our side of the farm…..man oh man the daily temps in the high 90's with a good dose of humidity to boot.
> 
> ...


Good work Joe. I love that hatchet.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Country spoon carving*
> 
> Well it sure has been a heat wave over here on our side of the farm…..man oh man the daily temps in the high 90's with a good dose of humidity to boot.
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to try my hand at making a spoon, just never had the time. Alot of great lessons can be learned from making the smallest projects. I just have to find my hatchet and get to it I guess.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Country spoon carving*
> 
> Well it sure has been a heat wave over here on our side of the farm…..man oh man the daily temps in the high 90's with a good dose of humidity to boot.
> 
> ...


Nice tools Joe and a unique spoon too. You make me laugh talking about the heat. We have had one dry day in three weeks. It is just rain, rain, relentless rain here. Thank God I live in an area with sandy soil, so it all drains away. Other parts of the country have not had it so good with many businesses and homes being flooded.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Surprising sunday shaves GET SOLD!!!!*

On any given sunday, you just never know what lies in the back of an old van or pick up truck when it comes to digging out old hand tools at a flea market.

I usuallly try to visit my friend Ralph once a month to see what tools he has come across in his picks. Ralph gets around here and there during the weeks….and I am very sure more than a few old New Jersey barns as well as other interesting places are where he acquires things like he was about to showcase for me today.

Yes….. today was nothing short of a very enthusing moment, Ralph said "Take look at these two I just picked up this morning" I was drooling…just a little…lol. A wonderful 1895 A.J. Wilkinson folding drawknife and a gorgeous 12 inch beech spokeshave. Haaaa I felt like I was in trouble…...I knew I was in trouble…....friends…..*I WAS IN TROUBLE…..LMAO!*

"I haven't cleaned them yet but I will have them ready next week" he said. I know these bundled together and in the shape they were in…...which is pretty dam good was going to require some bills.

We finally made a deal…uncleaned and as is….$75 for the pair. I knew for $37.50 each….you might find these on ebay for the same price….maybe…but not likely with shipping etc. and the wood on the spokeshave was all there, the drawknife was sharp and worked…..I went for it and sealed this deal!

After I returned to the shop…..I was really glad I decided to hang in there and haggle a little with him…then I tried the spokeshave…..AHHHHH…....joyous to use this …...worked like it was waiting for hands to make things again! Love the feel and grip…does not compare to the iron shaves for me at all….totally feels right as I rounded some scrap poplar in my vise. The drawknife just the same….great edges on both, but can use some additional sharpening and light tlc, but I was happy these can be users once more.

Take a look at the find!























































As me and my Dad were ready to make our exit Ralph said "I just celebrated a birthday, how old do you think I am?" I was just about to say 65-70?....before the words came out he said "86!" I said "No way". With a kid like grin shaking his right arm in victory he excalimed "I knew you were gonna say that!"

Ralph is an old pro…..haaaa, he knew taking these two great time pieces out was gonna get me like a cat ready to pounce…lol.

I shook hands wishing him a happy birthday and we walked on…..My dad said "Wow he really does not look it,..... he's eleven years older than me?"

Amazing times, amazing tools.

I love these pieces…..they have a lot of soul in them. Their scrapes, dents and aged fingerprints stand for something with solidity, struggle, and unleash a worthy reminder not to get above your raising.

That in and of itself is a healthy ego reducer I think.

Well friends…I can't say I advise any beginners to go out and find these kind of handtools….you really don't need them for what you can still find for a much cheaper price in other areas. With that said I have totally no regrets I treated myself to these….these are rare and fun finds!

May all of your finds and projects be fun and safe!

More next time, be well!

Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Surprising sunday shaves GET SOLD!!!!*
> 
> On any given sunday, you just never know what lies in the back of an old van or pick up truck when it comes to digging out old hand tools at a flea market.
> 
> ...


very nice additions. And I agree, all you youngsters stay away from our stash!!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Surprising sunday shaves GET SOLD!!!!*
> 
> On any given sunday, you just never know what lies in the back of an old van or pick up truck when it comes to digging out old hand tools at a flea market.
> 
> ...


Man oh man oh man! Those are NICE and…and….they could not make those like that today. No way!

You got a great deal…not on the tools….on the friendship you have with Ralph!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Surprising sunday shaves GET SOLD!!!!*
> 
> On any given sunday, you just never know what lies in the back of an old van or pick up truck when it comes to digging out old hand tools at a flea market.
> 
> ...


I think you got your money's worth. Those are nice -especially with the folding handles!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Surprising sunday shaves GET SOLD!!!!*
> 
> On any given sunday, you just never know what lies in the back of an old van or pick up truck when it comes to digging out old hand tools at a flea market.
> 
> ...


Sweet tools!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Surprising sunday shaves GET SOLD!!!!*
> 
> On any given sunday, you just never know what lies in the back of an old van or pick up truck when it comes to digging out old hand tools at a flea market.
> 
> ...


Relics, I call em


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Surprising sunday shaves GET SOLD!!!!*
> 
> On any given sunday, you just never know what lies in the back of an old van or pick up truck when it comes to digging out old hand tools at a flea market.
> 
> ...


How many tools did you have to look at over the years before you knew that these were special - worth a second or third look and a wallet check? I love the idea of vintage tools and reading posts about them always makes me smile and maybe drool a little. But If I went out and bought some things, they would end up being worthy for the scrap heap.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Surprising sunday shaves GET SOLD!!!!*
> 
> On any given sunday, you just never know what lies in the back of an old van or pick up truck when it comes to digging out old hand tools at a flea market.
> 
> ...


I won't speak for Joe, but I'm pretty sure we've all bought tools destine for the scrap heap. Pricing vintage tools is more about how bad *YOU* want it. If you search hard enough you will almost always find the same thing cheaper some day.

If you know what makes a good tool, you can usually tell if its a good user or not. If you know how to tune and repair tools, you can make almost anything into a user. You'll never know if you never try.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*

I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.

Finding the old angled key dowel the other day from that old trestle table (to help work on my table) woke up some thoughts and visions of many years gone by.

I decided to get into my truck soon after that feeling with camera in pocket and take a few snapshots of the cabin where I recall so many fond memories of my younger life. This was a very special place only a mere 10-15 minutes away from my current home.




























The cabin is made of red oak from Washington DC delivered by train some 80 plus years ago. Between the logs was a white painted cement and I can still see in my memory a chunck here or there cracking out of the logs onto the rug….lol.

The surrounding neighborhood is neatly packed snug with regular looking houses, but at one time there was only a few dirt roads and this cabin…..that was all.

It was said that it was a hunting lodge people would stay in and my father still recalls riding his bike as a 12 year old on the dusty dirt road and enjoying seeing it as he raced through the path.

As time went on the section of large wooded land began to have more houses put up and my father (at this point in his early thirties) became friendly with the real estate agent who was in full charge of the areas development.

Well…my Dad met my Mom and that old cabin was up for sale…..the rest was history and as of 1969-70 my parents began their life together in this very cabin!

The cabin at that time was bought from some old hippies that ran a surfboard company. My Dad recalled seeing some of the old t-shirts with the companies logo on it packed away left in the cellar as they began to move their things in…lol.

Soon after in 1971 I was born and it's so ironic to me now (Thinking my only woodworking experience is just the last 2 years!..lol)....but I literally grew up surrounded with wood, we even had a large half acre of woods that led down a long hilled path and onto a river.

When I was old enough, about 8 I had my first real pocket knife and like any kid of that time I could not wait to go running down into the woods and start breaking branches to make myself a spear or some sort or arrow..haaaa…...so sad that many kids do not even know what branches are now…lmao.

I remember things like collecting acorns by the bucket and having friends over playing tackle football in those wonderful piles of rusty oak leaves. The scent of fall was always comforting and somehow back then I swear the air always seemed so crisp and healthy.

Even in these pictures here I still remember so many favorite trees I used to hang around, play with toy guns, knives and tonka trucks, dig in the dirt until my fingers looked like coal. I can still feel the jubilation of a hot summers night and being able to know that even though its dark out there is no school the next day so just a few more stolen moments with just enough light left I could still see enough to keep playing in the dirt instead of doing homework.

I remember being about 11 and we had an old pool table in the garage. We used to have a great time in there, me, my Dad and a friend or two…haa…. shooting solids and stripes on an old crooked table and eating peanuts from the shell. I still hear my sneakers crackling the shells on the floor trying to sink a ball into the corner pocket and pretend to be Minnesota Fats…lol.

Christmas was celebrated back then too….lol. People were allowed to say it even…lol. Those holidays at the cabin…when you were 4 years old in a cabins yard filled with snow you never had a doubt there was a santa clause. You just waited to hear the sleigh bells in your dreams and let the stars do the rest.

We used to get the biggest pine tree and decorate it to those oak rafters! The wonderful shiny colors and again the rustic backdrop of the cabin was a sight directly out of a christmas story book.

My Mom, Dad, Grandparents, Sisters and good friends all had one hell of a great time in this old place. Records would play, beer, soda and ice tea was drank, a deck of cards or some horseshoes until the bbq was ready and a good many laughs made for an easy weekend around that combination of earth, oak and cement.

How interesting the mind can be….I held this wooden dowel key in my hand and all of this was available in my thoughts again to sift through and share in this blog with my woodworking friends. 









As I was saying in my other blog, there was a Mr. Ludwig who made this old trestle table by hand. My Dad said he had a great little shop some miles from our area and he used to hand make all of his woodwork. The place is long gone many years now. Even though I just found out the mans name I really feel honored to learn about him being that this old table was such a huge part of my life. I ate many meals on this as a kid in the cabin.

The table top was solid round but later on my Mom wanted to dog ear the ends so they could collapse with hinges and then make a whole round table again by having sliding keys support it underneath. My Mom loved to work on projects as did my Dad.

So you know what?, in the middle of all this writing…..I took a break and I got it out of my bedroom and into the shop! It needs some tlc….but I can sure do it. Got to thinking what a great little table to display some old planes on! For now… the ole tool tote fits just fine wth some fun handtool treasures hiding out inside..a Stanley plane here a brace and bit there…..oh you know what we like friends….lol.



























I am glad I took it out and plan to restore it, it sure served my family and I very well for all those years….thanks Mr. Ludwig what a fine piece that I will bring back to use.

Well….. the truck headed back towards home with some snapshots of the cabin collected for the effort, but in many ways deep in my heart as the truck cruises away I leave my real home behind me.

We lived there until 1987 and the same folks that bought it still live there. Good people and I am glad they enjoy it.

I suppose a life has not been lived much unless with the fruitful gains you have some harsh losses, my Grandparents and Mother are no longer with us and a few friends have lost touch as well.

To anyone out there that deals with the heavy holiday or daily sorrows of lost loved ones I can only offer this…..if you had some great times with loved ones…like the ones I wrote about in this blog and you have had some harsh losses, I always keep in mind the many people that never had any great times at all and still had the harsh losses, those are the ones I keep close in my good thoughts.

I still…... find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and …........you just might find yourself your own special key.

I will keep the shop doors open and save one for ya in the sawtill my friends,

Be well and have fun,

Joe


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*
> 
> I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.
> 
> ...


I dont know what to say. 
That was a nice blog Joe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*
> 
> I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.
> 
> ...


I too am speechless. Kinda gave me goosebumps.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*
> 
> I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.
> 
> ...


Beautifully said. Good heritage and a beautiful home.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*
> 
> I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.
> 
> ...


Joe 
This recollection of your past has touched my heart in many ways and brought back memories of my life especially the early years .
I posted a project some time ago of a pier ,this is at a small lake and at the same place is a small one room cottage both which I miss very much as they are far away in Europe and I will likely never see them again .
The mention of play in the woods until late is so familiar and snow at Christmas are just memories I can dwell on forever .
Oh the good old days at aunt and uncle ,simple food and good times in the shop making toy guns and swords and some kites as well .
You really got me going and I much admire your openness and you sharing your past .
Stay well my friend and I hope we meet some day in person and share stories ,that would be nice .


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*
> 
> I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much friends for enjoying this piece and all the same good wishes right back at you! I really would enjoy meeting you guys and sharing some laughs and woodshop tips. Thank you very much Kiefer for sharing your story, I really appreciate your words and wonderful talents.

Be well my friends!

Joe


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*
> 
> I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.
> 
> ...


A very nice tale that reminds us that we are truly part of where we came from. Not only do we take some of that story forward with us as we head out into the world, but we leave a bit of ourselves in the bannister knob shiny from our swirling hands, the wild patch of mint escaped from that tiny first garden, the healed over scar in the walnut tree from a failed attempt to build a fortress high above our realm, or the cairn still marking the spot deep in the woods where many tears were shed over the death of a beloved dog. You know, the important things. Thank you.


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 6, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*
> 
> I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.
> 
> ...


Wow, Very nice Joe, while reading this I found my self thinking of all the great times I had while growing up in a rural area. We played in the woods behind our house almost every day, all day in the summer. I still remember one of our many forts made in the woods and probably one of my very first wood working projects on my own with my younger brother. We gathered a bunch of used wood mostly old 2×4s and built a fort in our yards to shoot our BB guns out of. We would ride our bikes up to the little general store to buy penny candy or we would walk to the farm behind us and fish in the pond. I remember Christmas with my family and friends and really miss my Grand fathers who both loved to work with wood in their home shops and spending time with them in their shops. Thank you for writing and sharing your blog with us so I could remember all those great memories.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Mr. Ludwigs key and the log cabin*
> 
> I always find it amazing that no matter what we plan on any given road in our lifetime there are no guarantees of where you will be or how it will work out…. only that you are here right now and alive.
> 
> ...


Wonderful Joe, thank you.
Just said to my beloved down on the beach that life is so amazing, that just few years ago I could see no light and now I have never been more happy.
Yes life is a true miracle.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Thoughts without pictures*

The simple pleasures of enjoying my shop include the sounds of nature.

I love to hear the birds talk their own language or maybe listen to a late afternoon breeze announcing it's arrival and sending a small wave of coolness into the shop as if it were saying a friendly hello.

The sound of the saw when it is freshly sharpened and greets the wood with that strong crisp command of a kerf to a clean cut. Looking at the handle when placing it down on my bench and having just a minute of wonder ….where has that saw been?....what jobs did it do?, and feeling lucky to have saved it for using again.

I enjoy how the handplanes sit there in their shelves and till….just waiting and biding their time. Soon they will be needed to help me true an edge while making shavings for my floor and feet to be decorated in.

The truth really is it's not what you make, it's how you make it. There are days of great joy with the shapes and grains and others are a little less enthused almost llike the woodworking brain forgot to punch in and you would rather throw it all in the firewood pile…lol.

The wood has been written to contain secrets….I for one believe it to be true. There are interesting moments where I am in the middle of a task I have never done at all before….and I really feel like a spirit of sorts is guiding it all along. Maybe it is my great imagination mixed with the excited adrenaline of making something that makes my grey matter wanting for this to be true…..but at times….I really have that feeling.

I would confess that I do not think my mind would allow for such fond ideas of hammer, nails, handplanes or drill bits if it was not for my middle aging. When I was 25 I had no ideas of spending time creating with these tools…I was far more interested in raising hell, playing my guitar and running as all young wolves tend to do.

Now I feel this period in my life is filled with many things to learn that contain a necessity for a more experienced mind to enjoy…..and a lifestlye that has improved to a more settled pace.

It's nice to be in the shop…sometimes just to be there and watch life pass, hear life pass, but not letting life pass without enjoying it more.

As I look out upon the fields that extend into the deep woods I see all of those trees…. some strong, others ready to fall. I think of it as a church….no bible, no payments needed, no convincing….....just admire it…the trees like it when we take time like that, they like to show off. Let's face it, they have kind of been here a while. We are simply newcomers to their forest.

It's rather nice to feel small…to feel humble in a blessed way. Our galaxy is one of millions and if you were to take your finger with one grain of salt on your fingertip and hold that up to a large wall at arms length it has been said that the hubble telescope has only seen …..just behind that one grain of salt….with the rest of the wall behind it still being the unobserved universe…....wow….lol.

We are in fact small…and we are only here for a small amount of time. Hell, I better get all the handtools I can….lmao!!!!

Well…thanks if you cared to stop by. Just brainstorming some thoughts and hope you are enjoying your projects and weekend!

May the force be wth you,

Joe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Thoughts without pictures*
> 
> The simple pleasures of enjoying my shop include the sounds of nature.
> 
> ...


Very nice read, Joe!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Thoughts without pictures*
> 
> The simple pleasures of enjoying my shop include the sounds of nature.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Thoughts without pictures*
> 
> The simple pleasures of enjoying my shop include the sounds of nature.
> 
> ...


Are you Shakespeer in disquise??? I think I felt the force, and seen a beam o light fer a minute….... Very well spoken


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Thoughts without pictures*
> 
> The simple pleasures of enjoying my shop include the sounds of nature.
> 
> ...


You need to start thinking about jotting down a book "outline." Many would buy it.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Thoughts without pictures*
> 
> The simple pleasures of enjoying my shop include the sounds of nature.
> 
> ...


I agree with Jay, you can definitely put a book together!

Nate


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Thoughts without pictures*
> 
> The simple pleasures of enjoying my shop include the sounds of nature.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much friends for the comments….much appreciated.

All the best artisans,

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Handtool finds and realizing the value of simplicity*

This was a cooler sunday morning, the sun took some time to hide away and let the clouds make for a mood that told me….it's time to visit Ralph at the auction!

I enjoy when the sun sleeps in on a sunday morning, and somehow for me every sunday has that certain aspect of relaxed and lazy with a touch of depression as well mixed in it. Not sure why or how that happens in my mind, but it seems to find a way of doing it. I guess that's why when the penned Kriss Krosstofferson classic sung by The Man in Black "Sunday morning coming down" plays…since I was 10 years old I always said…."Wow….that is sunday isn't it?"

Of course Johnny Cash's voice makes that song happen doesn't he? His voice is somehow larger than the clouds and deeper than most canyons, classic music wether your preferred listening stlye is hard rock to jazz. I think Cash spoke for everyone from all walks of life.

Getting out of the truck in the parking lot I was excited to meet my firend and glad to have my Dad along to share the journey.

There was a time in my life when I was 32 and making good money, I thought I was something more than special and having fun without much care for a girlfriend or much of anything at all. I was all about me. Losing that job a few years after and getting more time to spend with my Dad and make new friends taught me a great lesson…....money really does not mean much at all.

I was now happier with less and more fulfilled with a simplicity of unrealized treasure. My Dad is a pretty dam healthy 75 year old man. Here I walk now from my pick-up truck toward the auction tables with him and we are having a good time. I have the absolute love of my life (Jenn) waiting for me when I get home to share all of this simplicity with and share in her talents. I guess as I continue to write these sentences down I have just awarded myself the captain obvious award…....I finally realize my treasures.

There was Ralph under his umbrella giving a friendly wave saying "Hi Joe and Joe!" we took a look at some of his new finds and talked about the weather also joked about some of the tools he had on his table. A very nice looking vintage SsS Siegley Plane 24" transitional. The totes all there…looked like a great one to resto so the price was $25 but….. my Ralph V.I.P. pass got me to $20…..lol.

Saw some really nice crafstmen snips, just love how Ralph takes great pride in his cleaning of these tools. Well I bundled these with a cool 1/4 inch German chisel, and ….....finally…......finally….....an awesome phillips head ratchet screwdriver with…..wooden handles…....man….....I was alllllllll over that.

$35 total and we had some nice tools to haul back to the shop and that's a big ten-four!

*Heres the pics!:*






















































Ralph and I shook hands and as I walked away..I was still thinking…."He's 86?" never seems it, what a great friendly guy who is sure much more important and rare than any of his best cleaned tools.

So here it is with the tools out of the bag and that big ole Siegly sitting there as I compose this blog from keyboard to your eyes and minds. The evening is just setting in and you know what? The sun is coming out…lol. Isn't that something?, maybe this is Sundays way of saying "The clouds don't stick around forever Joe" and I think that is a great way to possibly look at it.

Once more I love the link that these old handtools lead us to, good people, great stories and old ways that we can learn from for better days ahead.

To hold that planes handle..and work that old plane across a new workpiece made of pine…wonderful. Your getting great shaves and shaking hands with history. Not much better than that.

But then again I got to shake hands with Hubert Sumlin the guitar great that was Howling Wolfs lead guitarist throughout his legendary career. Hubert has sadly passed not too long back, but meeting him, seeing the joy in his eyes extending from his heart while saying hello to me and signing an autograph…...now that's history.

I wish everyone was as kind, strong, and talented as Hubert Sumlin was, just like an old oak…...steady. He is greatly missed and a blues guitar legend.

The suns starting to slowly shift out now, maybe I will put on a little smokestack lighting…..do this one for Hubert.

Well all of this is rather simple isn't it?......Wooden handled phillips head screwdrivers (say that ten times fast), favorite musicians, auctions, and handplane shavings?....but hey…I love it that way now.
Simplicity…..it's worth a lot more than we give it credit for.

Stay simple and free
Great shaves ahead friends,

Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handtool finds and realizing the value of simplicity*
> 
> This was a cooler sunday morning, the sun took some time to hide away and let the clouds make for a mood that told me….it's time to visit Ralph at the auction!
> 
> ...


Nice haul Joe. I had a good day pickin as well. no real story to go with it, but any day carrying home some tools with a history is a good day. That #31 SsS should clean up really nice.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handtool finds and realizing the value of simplicity*
> 
> This was a cooler sunday morning, the sun took some time to hide away and let the clouds make for a mood that told me….it's time to visit Ralph at the auction!
> 
> ...


Nice post Joe, enjoy the tools.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handtool finds and realizing the value of simplicity*
> 
> This was a cooler sunday morning, the sun took some time to hide away and let the clouds make for a mood that told me….it's time to visit Ralph at the auction!
> 
> ...


I'll bet the tip o that no.2 phillips isn't even worn out.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handtool finds and realizing the value of simplicity*
> 
> This was a cooler sunday morning, the sun took some time to hide away and let the clouds make for a mood that told me….it's time to visit Ralph at the auction!
> 
> ...


Great finds Joe as always, you lucky devil. You met Hubert Sumlin. Wow. I met BB King once after a gig and he gave me his pick. I also caught Walter Trout's pick when he threw it into the crowd after a concert. The trouble is, I put them both into a box of picks that I've got and I couldn't tell you which ones they are now. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handtool finds and realizing the value of simplicity*
> 
> This was a cooler sunday morning, the sun took some time to hide away and let the clouds make for a mood that told me….it's time to visit Ralph at the auction!
> 
> ...


Nice entry for the Journal, indeed. Thanks for the read, and Congrats on the ratchet Phillips in particular!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handtool finds and realizing the value of simplicity*
> 
> This was a cooler sunday morning, the sun took some time to hide away and let the clouds make for a mood that told me….it's time to visit Ralph at the auction!
> 
> ...


Nice haul. I have a ratchet screwdriver very similar to the one in the photo.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handtool finds and realizing the value of simplicity*
> 
> This was a cooler sunday morning, the sun took some time to hide away and let the clouds make for a mood that told me….it's time to visit Ralph at the auction!
> 
> ...


Nice scores Joe!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Lessons in spoonery!*

Hi gang, hope all is well out there!

Well, as the sanding is getting underway for my trestle table I have really been learning more and enjoying this spoon carving craft.

It really is a great way to refresh your outlook and break patterns that may become repetitive in the process of executing your creative ideas.

I have enjoyed the hatchet work and learning just how much you can produce with 4-5 tools.

For me…... a sloyd knife, smaller knife, hook knife, camp hatchet, and spokeshave make for handy work to produce a wooden spoon, be it conservative or completely off the wall in it's design.
*
Practice and still learning:*









The mora hook knife took me a little bit to warm up to, but once you get it properly sharpened and learn how to manuever it can really become enjoyable to exercise the hollowing of your stock, preferrably green wood….lol.

There is something very satisfying about working with green wood and I am glad I have been able to take part in doing more of it through these past sessions of spoon making.

It is a definitely one of the more humbling tasks of "working wood" because it can and it is extremely challenging and physical.
I was schooled and surprised between splitting a few short stocks of cherry, then taking the hatchet and working one piece down to a rough draft of my carving work….boy you get a little more of a workout than thought once you follow that up with the whittleling…lol.

Then of course learning about the design of wood…...there are no nets here, nothing is truely dried and it is up to you to create with all of this in mind.

My biggest discovery is learning to remove the pith (center) of the chosen stock to help greatly in the reduction of checking (cracking). Nothing more upsetting than putting in a few solid hours of making a spoon than to look at it the next day with it all cracked or surely on its proud way…....ughhh.

Wood will have its say no matter how hard the axe swings or the nails are driven in angst.

Basically that sucks…lol.

But nature needs to do its thing and so with various practice and gained knowledge….out with the pith!!!!









Cherry wood luckly is very good with this problem to begin with, one of the more stronger woods that will maintain itself better than some other woods. But…it will sure as hell still do it if you are not mindful of it.

All of this recent green woodwork for me has to do with the Woodright Shops dvd's. I have all 4 seasons 1-3 and season 20. I really have to say this makes modern shows on woodwork in my opinion a little boring.

Roy Underhill is greatly misunderstood as a spastic character cutting himself with little more to offer than just entertainment. I can say the man has the education of a woodworking encyclopedia and the strength of an ox hewing logs, blacksmithing and has been apart of building entire log cabins.

These shows contain so many crafts….I was inspired and humbled at the talents seen on these dvd's by his guests. It really was like a historical education on handwork.

I only hope more woodworkers especially the newly interested take the time to watch and explore one or some of the gems his shows have to offer.

The best part of Roy is Roy. He is a very down to earth nice guy. Always takes the time for his people, and he has done a hell of a lot for many in woodworking. Thanks for releasing these shows!.....Finally.

The funny thing is two years ago I was just getting into doing more garage stuff. The woodwork bug was in it's total infancy for me. I was looking at possibly getting a circular saw for working with. I rediscovered The Woodrights Shop on the internet….. and was floored….."This is it, this is what I want to see….this!" I said to myself amazed as my memory was brought back to seeing this show maybe twenty years ago…and never caring…..lol.

I never bought the circular saw, I have never even used one, or a table saw, router table, planner, never. None of it more than an electric handrill and a grinding wheel. I really admire and respect those that do, I just forget that I never have…..lmao!

So theres my confession. I hope I may still be a lumberjock…lol. I have learned so much from all styles and for that a great thanks to all of you as well. Thank you for your time, experience and talents LJ's!

So on goes the journies of learning more to create what I see in my mind. For me the working of various woods is a wonderful and challenging adventure.

*Please check out my latest spoon in the projects section!
*

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69462

Thanks for stopping by…...now….. on to more sanding…..ok it's not all wonderful….lmao.

Be well and stay free,

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Lessons in spoonery!*
> 
> Hi gang, hope all is well out there!
> 
> ...


Good blog …as usual. The 3rd spoon from the bottom?? what wood is that? Its beautiful and you did a great job on all of them.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Lessons in spoonery!*
> 
> Hi gang, hope all is well out there!
> 
> ...


Well. I am clearly going to have to read up some more before I start first spoon. Do you use green wood because it is softer? After you told me to look for fruitwood, I found a nice piece of cherry in my stock but it is well dried!

What I like most about reading your blogs is that you can not keep the enthusiasm from showing. You are not frustrated from making a mistake, you are ecstatic from discovering something new! I do not think there is much chance of you getting bored! Please keep writing.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Lessons in spoonery!*
> 
> Hi gang, hope all is well out there!
> 
> ...


As with everything that you do Joe, job well done again.. please keep writing, I look forward to your input and your blogs. they are a joy and encouragement to me and others I am sure… you may be a true lumberjock, not because of your lack of tools, but because or your heart for the wood and the project.. keep up the great work..love every installment… Papa..


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Lessons in spoonery!*
> 
> Hi gang, hope all is well out there!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments and great work that you share.

*Jay:* these are actually all cherry.

*Kookaburra:* You can use dried fruit wood…....but, it will work much harder on the muscles. Green is preferred if you can get some. Also, I have learned that Maple and Walnut are a good choice as well.

If you would like to try this by handtool methods please look for a hook knife. Here is where I purchased mine from: http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/searchprods.asp

*Papa:* Thanks so much for the comments and I surely will keep it going! Thanks for your time!

Best of luck and thanks for taking some time.

All the best,

Joe


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Lessons in spoonery!*
> 
> Hi gang, hope all is well out there!
> 
> ...


Joe, I really like that two tone spoon. I'm a big fan of Roy as well, I havent watched his videos yet but hope to soon! Hopefully I can make it out to his school one of these days.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Lessons in spoonery!*
> 
> Hi gang, hope all is well out there!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mauricio, yes I also am trying to get down to Roy's school. Hopefully soon….be awesome if we ended up there at the same time!...lol.

All the best and thanks!

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Rhythms of woodwork*

As I have stated a few times before I have only been at this wood working game for just over 2 years now. A few months into this journey I graduated up to some chisels and mallet simply trying to understand the elementary basics of paring down wood. I believe the first task was a very green horn lap joint followed by smashing a mortice in..lol. Maybe smashing is the only way of the untrained hands as they yearn to make masterpieces, only while seeing them in our dreams until we can put as many years as we have wishes to the chosen trade.

Early on I began to notice some very wrong moves…but yet some very natural ones as I set about my noodling in the garage with various old hand tools. For one I am a southpaw so the challenges at times are a little greater for certain holds, grips, and learning the grasp of how things work while watching others craft wood on dvd or tv. Being lefty you always have to flip the visual instruction to fit your southpaw style.

Luckily though I also do have ambidextrous abilities. I play guitar and drums as a righty, I also swing a baseball bat that way as well. Little did I realize how much advantage this could bring to my handtool woodworking. Just the other day spoon carving away at the shop….I got totally confused for a moment. I carve/whittle as a lefty but there I was taking long carving strokes down the handle of the spoon how?....as a righty…...lol.

Something else really interesting to me and of great advantage is my instinctive sense of rhythm. I have played drums since I was 13 years old. My mallet, saw, plane all have a very distinct timing. This is extremely important in the catagory of handtool balance and performance. I have seen a few handtool woodworkers look like they are on the edge of planeing their plank almost off the bench through the shop window and into the next yard….yikes…..lol.

I found it a curious exchange between Roy Underhill and the great blacksmith Peter Ross (Also left handed). Peter said he used to play in some garage bands as a drummer. Roy asked how did a drummer turn into a blacksmith? Peter laughed and acted as if he did not know. But I knew right away by watching Peter hammer out a cant hook on his anvil. He had superb rhythm, all the balance was in his pace and tempo. If you want to learn some things on the art of blacksmithing this is the man to ask, one of the best in the business.

http://peterrossblacksmith.com/

So here I was now only a few months ago joining tenons to mortices. Nice work I would say for my minimal practice, snug fit and needing that rubber hammer to gently marry the two up for a nice home. The hammer, the grip, the tempo…ah-haaaa!!!!! I then of all places and sources began to remember some smart advice I saw on a documentry on the progressive power rock trio RUSH.

The bands amazing drummer Neil Peart was becoming dry of ideas and excitment for his drumming. He reached out to a jazz percussion legend in Freddie Gruber (Freddie has left us sadly, may he rest in peace, one of the greats) Freddie automatically went to work on Neils current style, changing his grip of the sticks and his attack from the drumsticks to the heads of the drums.

Freddie Grubers great advice to Neil was wether you are a dancer or a drummer, it is the action that takes place before your feet or sticks contact the floor or drumhead. It is all…...in what happens before the contact. It's the way we move and set ourselves up for that event that changes how the ultimate outcome will prevail.

How about those mallets and mortices? Sure thing, Freddie has all us galoots covered as well. I certainly began to take a respect and enjoyment for my movement of my mallets swing before the actual event…or crack of the chisel to wood. Just wonderful stuff on how I felt so much more in control and in tempo. Even though I had already felt good with it…this was even better. I began to exercise this process and converted it into a mini game while making the additional new mortices.

I find more than ever some great music is made from the sounds of tools tasking the ideas of our imagination or organized plans. Each move becomes a part of a long constructed symphony. Handtools allow us this listening pleasure and like any instrument we respect for their care while playing them.

If you can, always look into everything you enjoy for inspiration. One of the greatest woodworking tips I have….from a jazz drumming legend. Thanks Freddie.

I find that counting especially in handtool work is also a great friend. I thought I had found some great hidden woodworking magic because I counted….lol. Oh well that was greatly humbled once I had come to realize many handcrafters throughout time count, from the turn of wimble and bit to the work of the sawyer in his pit.

Just as the book of Joseph Moxon's Mechanick Exercises with it's instructional essays from everything to anything…nothing new here is it? But still amazing that us two legged animals with our captain kirk phones and busy schedules still need the basics. Rocks and sticks, hammers and nails, Lowes and Home Depot. We are almost as progressive as RUSH….....lmao.

It is all a game of time and tempo anyway I guess. The entire solar system a magnificent suspended timepiece sitting in the country store of the universe keeping the clock in tune as we parade on our planet looking for answers the sky most likey already knows.

I hope you make everything in great rhythm…...but take your time and enjoy the music!

Rock on woodworkers!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rhythms of woodwork*
> 
> As I have stated a few times before I have only been at this wood working game for just over 2 years now. A few months into this journey I graduated up to some chisels and mallet simply trying to understand the elementary basics of paring down wood. I believe the first task was a very green horn lap joint followed by smashing a mortice in..lol. Maybe smashing is the only way of the untrained hands as they yearn to make masterpieces, only while seeing them in our dreams until we can put as many years as we have wishes to the chosen trade.
> 
> ...


Amen !


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rhythms of woodwork*
> 
> As I have stated a few times before I have only been at this wood working game for just over 2 years now. A few months into this journey I graduated up to some chisels and mallet simply trying to understand the elementary basics of paring down wood. I believe the first task was a very green horn lap joint followed by smashing a mortice in..lol. Maybe smashing is the only way of the untrained hands as they yearn to make masterpieces, only while seeing them in our dreams until we can put as many years as we have wishes to the chosen trade.
> 
> ...


I always do at least one moonwalk across the shop when I'm happy…........... well, in my head, I do


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rhythms of woodwork*
> 
> As I have stated a few times before I have only been at this wood working game for just over 2 years now. A few months into this journey I graduated up to some chisels and mallet simply trying to understand the elementary basics of paring down wood. I believe the first task was a very green horn lap joint followed by smashing a mortice in..lol. Maybe smashing is the only way of the untrained hands as they yearn to make masterpieces, only while seeing them in our dreams until we can put as many years as we have wishes to the chosen trade.
> 
> ...


Joe, I'm digging your writing style and the ideas behind it. I'm a musician too, (cellist) and there is definitely a relationship between music and all the other arts. Whether it's woodworking, painting, or the martial arts, they all inform each other in some way, if you let them.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rhythms of woodwork*
> 
> As I have stated a few times before I have only been at this wood working game for just over 2 years now. A few months into this journey I graduated up to some chisels and mallet simply trying to understand the elementary basics of paring down wood. I believe the first task was a very green horn lap joint followed by smashing a mortice in..lol. Maybe smashing is the only way of the untrained hands as they yearn to make masterpieces, only while seeing them in our dreams until we can put as many years as we have wishes to the chosen trade.
> 
> ...


You Know I dabble in the drums a bit and play bass and rhythm guitar have for close to 40 years. Your assessment is dead on. It does have a rhythm my favorite is the swoosh swoosh of the hand plane. a very sharp smoother is my favorite. Specifically the Bronze LN no4 and the new Stanley SW no 4 they both have perfect pitch and it is something to behold. I am so fond of the sound i will sharpen up and grab a big piece of maple and just plane for the fun of planing. This helps keep technique down and is just a load of fun. It is very rhythmic and is something I recommend for stress relief.

As far as being new and trying to learn the way to work wood especially if your looking to do this as a career is to get a mentor. Nothing beats a guy helping you learn the finer points of hand work. on the machines the work is easier and can be done with less knowledge of the wood. This is why my grandfather made me wait years before i was allowed to use a power tool. While I resented this at the time it proved to be one of the best things he could have done. I only wish Grandpa had been a carver. I really am dying to learn carving.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rhythms of woodwork*
> 
> As I have stated a few times before I have only been at this wood working game for just over 2 years now. A few months into this journey I graduated up to some chisels and mallet simply trying to understand the elementary basics of paring down wood. I believe the first task was a very green horn lap joint followed by smashing a mortice in..lol. Maybe smashing is the only way of the untrained hands as they yearn to make masterpieces, only while seeing them in our dreams until we can put as many years as we have wishes to the chosen trade.
> 
> ...


Leftie and proud here too Joe.

I couldn't agree more with the rhythm thing. Musicians do make better hand tool users. Whether we're holding an instrument for making music or an instrument for working wood, they're all instruments and we must move to the music they create.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rhythms of woodwork*
> 
> As I have stated a few times before I have only been at this wood working game for just over 2 years now. A few months into this journey I graduated up to some chisels and mallet simply trying to understand the elementary basics of paring down wood. I believe the first task was a very green horn lap joint followed by smashing a mortice in..lol. Maybe smashing is the only way of the untrained hands as they yearn to make masterpieces, only while seeing them in our dreams until we can put as many years as we have wishes to the chosen trade.
> 
> ...


Remember Joe, we lefties have learned to adapt to a right-handed world and we are doing a hell of a good job. Rock on!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rhythms of woodwork*
> 
> As I have stated a few times before I have only been at this wood working game for just over 2 years now. A few months into this journey I graduated up to some chisels and mallet simply trying to understand the elementary basics of paring down wood. I believe the first task was a very green horn lap joint followed by smashing a mortice in..lol. Maybe smashing is the only way of the untrained hands as they yearn to make masterpieces, only while seeing them in our dreams until we can put as many years as we have wishes to the chosen trade.
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*From maple shaves to maul*

I decided to turn the shop inside out recently moving some things about and bringing out my shavehorse with a maple branch in hand. I have been yearning to get back on this horse needing to get some draw knife work in and let the shaves cover me with a wisdom that only nature hides inside itself. Handtool woodworking has some mysterious outlet of stress and satisfaction I gather only us newave hobbiest's need to feed our efforts of taming its addicting applications.

The drawing of the sharpened blade felt good ripping up into the maple branch rescued from a last years storm. I would have enjoyed the exercise more if the wood was greener but I have to be thankful for what I have and use what I've got!



























Soon my lap and shop floor gave forth a pile of maple bark shavings and my mind was gladly made up it was a beautiful mess to look at. All these tools scattered, cut tree bark, shavings and some dirt made for the perfect recipe for a new creation. I had just purchased a froe online and needed a small but usable Maul so I can easliy split down some additonal pieces for future spoon making.









My thoughts were since I do not have a blacksmithing set up…yet..lol. I figure at least I could make the maul portion of the splitting arrangement as my wallet and UPS will pay and haul the froe soon enough to my doorstep…lol.

As the shaves contined to zip and unleash the light smell of maple I was rested on the idea of nothing more than keeping it pretty caveman at first in its design. I think it was the shavehorse somehow seducing me in some way like a whispering idea over my shoulder telling me "Look over at my friend the lathe, we work in great concert together….... perhaps a turn versues the crude simple measures of handcarving with your knife?" That old pine shavehorse has a way of saying a lot to me doesn't it?

















So off from one old self powered machine to another. I surely have nothing against a nice session of knife work carving down ideas into shapes, but the shavehorse sold me on the possiblities of turning a smoothed handle.

I could see the actions of future turning in my mind as I still draw the maple shaves back. I look at my lathe as it stands proud worked by my hands, humble, simple, but so dam usable.

The process of involving myself in the challenge of creating from a branch into something useful using little more than my muscles and instincts is a puzzle I have a hard time explaining. I get this drive and strength I wish I could bottle into some other arenas in my life. Somehow during portions of all of the hewing, shaving, and turning I get lost in an unrealized exercise of honest hard work. The dronish clacking of tattering keyboards, business phonecalls and power lunch bravado slips away into an inviting country lifestyle that unleashes a happy welcome to my heart while my knife cuts shaves falling to my feet.

Once I reached the lathe it became certain that I would have to get refreshed on the art of setting things up and guide the rough timber with great patience. Sometimes as much as we think we shape a piece correctly it 
becomes apparent when held in different directions that additional work is needed, and that was the case here for me…lol. This was a slanted piece and I had to keep in mind to make this as evened out as possible in order to get a fairly balanced turn for using my cutting gouge. Without that necessary cleaving to even out the wood it would be the equivalent of an off blanced old wooden wheel constanly bopping my turning tools and eventually sailing off to the floor. Finally the lines seemed to meet up and the gouge work rough and ragged began its job.









Turning in this 1500's style has a few basic requirments, patience, testing, and more patience…lol. You may adventure through a few bumps or more with your work tossed to the floor but it's the turner who stays strong to their vision that eventually gains the satisfaction of gorgeous shaves through a rhythmic wonderment.

This pine lathe is an incredibly simple piece that holds complications, trials and tribulations, enjoyment, work, and high expectations. Usally the end result is an extremely accomplishing process seeing letter A reach Letter Z. 


























Finally with enough fortitude and visuals I realize to pretty this instrument up too much would not be true to the work I will ask it to do. Soon enough the top portion will be more than bruised from hammering my new froe into some freshly cut wood to make something far prettier. I really have enjoyed the reunion of shavehorse and lathe. I still managed to do some light chamfering with my knife as well.


















*Some of these tales of hammers and nails sound like they were mere childish games,
from the axe to the froe the work can be slow and the hands swell with blisters of pain.
You can use and abuse the tools like a fool or you may own the shiniest plane, but to transcend 
the mend of tools and fools makes your efforts worthwhile without shame.
*


















A touch of some medium walnut watco danish oil to give it some charachter and now I have a maul ready for my froe work. It was nice to get back to some country woodwork that inspired this writting.

I thank all of you out there for sharing some time and looking in the Old time woodshop journals.

Be well and thanks for your inspirations,

Joe


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *From maple shaves to maul*
> 
> I decided to turn the shop inside out recently moving some things about and bringing out my shavehorse with a maple branch in hand. I have been yearning to get back on this horse needing to get some draw knife work in and let the shaves cover me with a wisdom that only nature hides inside itself. Handtool woodworking has some mysterious outlet of stress and satisfaction I gather only us newave hobbiest's need to feed our efforts of taming its addicting applications.
> 
> ...


Sweet Maul! What froe did you get? I've been having one of those on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *From maple shaves to maul*
> 
> I decided to turn the shop inside out recently moving some things about and bringing out my shavehorse with a maple branch in hand. I have been yearning to get back on this horse needing to get some draw knife work in and let the shaves cover me with a wisdom that only nature hides inside itself. Handtool woodworking has some mysterious outlet of stress and satisfaction I gather only us newave hobbiest's need to feed our efforts of taming its addicting applications.
> 
> ...


I can't begin to tell you of the enjoyment that I receive when ever I travel down the road with you. You are a great storyteller, a wonderful spirit, and a fine craftsman. Please continue to include us in your journeys, they are a fantastic way to break the stress of the day.. That's quite the maul that you have created.. can you post some pics of your lathe? I would love to create one for myself. thanks again Joe.. My heart beats anew for the next journey.. Papa


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *From maple shaves to maul*
> 
> I decided to turn the shop inside out recently moving some things about and bringing out my shavehorse with a maple branch in hand. I have been yearning to get back on this horse needing to get some draw knife work in and let the shaves cover me with a wisdom that only nature hides inside itself. Handtool woodworking has some mysterious outlet of stress and satisfaction I gather only us newave hobbiest's need to feed our efforts of taming its addicting applications.
> 
> ...


Good …good….good….as usual.

A great ride !!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *From maple shaves to maul*
> 
> I decided to turn the shop inside out recently moving some things about and bringing out my shavehorse with a maple branch in hand. I have been yearning to get back on this horse needing to get some draw knife work in and let the shaves cover me with a wisdom that only nature hides inside itself. Handtool woodworking has some mysterious outlet of stress and satisfaction I gather only us newave hobbiest's need to feed our efforts of taming its addicting applications.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful way to spend your time Joe. The shape of your maul reminds me of an old police truncheon, so when you're not beating on your froe you can use it to see off would-be shop intruders.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *From maple shaves to maul*
> 
> I decided to turn the shop inside out recently moving some things about and bringing out my shavehorse with a maple branch in hand. I have been yearning to get back on this horse needing to get some draw knife work in and let the shaves cover me with a wisdom that only nature hides inside itself. Handtool woodworking has some mysterious outlet of stress and satisfaction I gather only us newave hobbiest's need to feed our efforts of taming its addicting applications.
> 
> ...


Hey everyone thanks for the comments.

Hey Papa,.....hope this works….lol. Here are 2 shots from the plans of this lathe in Roy's book. Hope this is an aid for you or anyone interested in this setup. This is a wonderful book filled with tons of great stories, tools and trades, I hope you may purchase it. You may find this link helpful for that. It includes plans for another lathe as well! The entire book is illustrated by his daughter and has incredible artwork!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Woodwrights-Guide-Working-Wedge/dp/0807859141/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344618233&sr=8-1&keywords=roy+underhill+wedge

*Here are the pics:
*


----------



## daydrik (Oct 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *From maple shaves to maul*
> 
> I decided to turn the shop inside out recently moving some things about and bringing out my shavehorse with a maple branch in hand. I have been yearning to get back on this horse needing to get some draw knife work in and let the shaves cover me with a wisdom that only nature hides inside itself. Handtool woodworking has some mysterious outlet of stress and satisfaction I gather only us newave hobbiest's need to feed our efforts of taming its addicting applications.
> 
> ...


before I acquired my froe I would use a big heavy cleaving knife to split my stuff. it worked well except it was rather short so i could only split up to about 5". I've seen bigger knifes but the price's were inconvenient. 
So far i've been reading your blog on "the old time woodshop journals", and find it inspiring. It make's me want to go to my shop and do some woodworking.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Technology and woodwork*

Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.

Just the other evening I found myself being reminded of just how much information you can click and save on woodworking, music, history, etc….it is so present in our daily lives we all have become quite expected to be instantly served data of any kind quickly. If and when this does not happen…we usually become unsettled, angry, or panicked almost as if a portion of our bodies has been eliminated…lol.

It's good to laugh at all this gizmo madness and all the while on the other hand it is pretty scary even a little sad. Where are we going exactly? Fumbling about like zombies watching television on our droid cell phones…remember them?..droids?....did you ever really think at some point the robots in 1977's Star Wars would actually be a gadget to call up your friend to have over so you can watch the game…on your movie house sized high definition entertainment system. Call up C-3PO we may just be doomed master Luke…lol.

My fascination for this themed composition is that I totally love shutting off this gigabyte world for a few hours daily if possible so I can retreat to my shop and pretend basically I am in a different time period. But why is that? Why at 41 years old do I crave this? I think for me I want to keep a relationship with real things like trees, birds, the smell of flowers and surely old tools. Ok, lots of old tools. But it is rather funny to type these thoughts down on my apple computer….see…more tech!

There is some very basic element that is satisfying to me to feel a spokeshave glide paper thin shavings down a work piece. The skills seem easy and yet as that spokeshave blade progresses it's cut I realize my eyes must guide the paths of grain, wood sailing if you like in the seas of pine, cherry or whatever is available.

*I guess a woodworking commercial break is in order..lol. Here is a preview of my latest spoon project.
*










*To see the whole pictorial please click here!*
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70058

I have stated before that I enjoy the social outsider capacities of this old grunt work too at times….it's sort of fun to have something that's not always cutting edge (hey there's a good pun) or the fastest way to finish a project. What happened to all of us on the planet anyhow? Sometimes I see us all like a bunch of crazed ants always wanting the speed and rarely knowing the need. My neighborhood has continued to increase with traffic and far too much road kill at an almost daily rate. I think a little slowing down is well in order….hold on…gotta call on my cell….lmao…..just kidding….it was a text.

With all of this I have come to the comedic conclusion that all you can do is try to restore balance in your life. Enjoy a little ipod with your millers falls as you bore that mortise, text your friend to tell him about your new hand plane you just got from ebay, facebook your friends about that new axe sharpening routine (but be careful how you word that…lmao), or tweet….ummm….......nah,...hell friends….I ain't tweetin' a dam thing…................yet…..lmao!

Of course we have our lumberjocks as well….here is a wonderful showcase of artisans from all parts of the globe varying in styles and approaches to wood work. We have to be grateful for that technology. Just think somewhere as I sit in my little part of the woods in NJ all of you are out there in different time zones some working wood, some asleep, all through the world of the computer. That's pretty amazing.

It's amazing…and it's great that we all can share in it. We have the ability to share our time and talents of something we really love putting our souls into ….woodworking.

I thank you all for sharing those talents and time with me.

This is Joe in HQ (High Quality) sending a cheers!

Be well!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


@jjw5858 Stop the world, I want to get off.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


I live in the north-western tip of Virginia. I am lucky in that a cell phone does not work where I live. YEA !

I have never texted or been texted to and am not interested in it at all. BUT….......the world-wide-interweb is a MUST have for me. An electronic library, encyclopedia and, dont forget, the biggest voyeurs window on human behavior that has ever, so far, been invented.

I could go on and on but won't. LOL


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


I am horrified daily that so many of us cannot go five minutes without some outside stimulus. The thought of not being able to INSTANTLY tell everyone I know what I saw on my way to work, or to share the link to another funny video on YouTube, frightens us. If I make a habit of turning off my employer-paid mobile phone for a few hours every night, I am accused of not being available whenever my boss wants to ask me a question. Every airline terminal, every doctor's waiting room, every car dealers showroom is filled with video screens assaulting me with over-loud images and sounds.

What is surprizing is that there is not more of a trend toward stepping back whenever we can to breath, pick up a tool and see what we can do with it, to explore, to experiment, to play. To see where my imagination takes me, rather than being lead by the raucous trumpet blaring for everyone's attention.

i want to get off too.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


I'm sippin a Coors Light with that toast. "click"


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


Just had two weeks off the world, no cell phone no internet.
Two weeks just breathing.
Yes there should be a month off every year.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


Joe I come home on Friday and toss my phone in the night stand and may not look at it till Monday morning.
One of my favorite pastimes is riding my motorcycle. I get on it and ride.It is me, the road and the wind. An occasional bug or two. But I will ride all day and there is no radio, phone or any one hassling me. 
There are no motorcycles in front of a psychiatrist office.
Wood work eases my mind as well.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


I nearly threw my laptop through the window today. I was entering my expenses for last week and for one of my train tickets into London, it kept giving me an error which read "A transaction expenditure control has been violated." My response was "You piece of SH1T!!! Why don't you tell me WHAT I've done wrong instead of just telling me that something IS wrong?" GRRRRRR!!!!!!

I've been travelling to London all last week on the 05:53 train. I thought of this post and smiled as I looked around at my fellow travellers. Half of them were trying to reclaim lost sleep so they could get through the day and the other half were assasinating the English language as their fat fingers tried in vain to press tiny keys on their smartphones. God help us all!!! LOL.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your troubles Andy. Glad you had a laugh with this piece though to help you through your frustrations…lol.

Be well my friend and safe travels!

Joe


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


Smile.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Technology and woodwork*
> 
> Wether your shop is filled to the walls with the latest and fastest powered equipment or you may entertain the challenges of hand tool work, technology has definitely taken great force in our modern times for almost anything you can think of.
> 
> ...


Joe you are getting it into a balance

The other day you made a simple spoon

It was amazing the conversation that it

stirred amongst my "Jolly Rouges". It for me

brought me back to being a wee boy again

and I remembered the hand made spoon I

ate my porridge with and a smaller one for

my boiled eggs. They were made of Horn

and were fairly common here in Ayrshire.

One of my JR's is 78 and another is 23 so

it was educational for us all. So your post

was of great interest.

I was retired at 40, I fought and kicked up

about how unfair this was for about a year, I

felt trapped. Then I got my tools out started

cleaning them up and started appreciating life

out went the TV & newspapers.

I'm now with a full order book some great friends

go through a few hundred tea bags a week, but

I have time to enjoy the real pleasures in life. LJ's

has been a great place for me, even during a bad year

they were there checking I was ok. I can go into my

shop at 3am pick up a tool, hone it and pick up a

piece of wood and make something. I have my ipod

and my PC for when I need it. They can be switched

off and I can enjoy the sound of a sharp chisel cutting

through wood. 

Thank you for sharing a piece of your world

Jamie


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Wonders of German Woodcraft!*

I always try to be as open as possible to anything that can jut a feeling of inspiration for my impulses of creativity. Recently I was lucky to catch a wonderful episode of Rick Steves. This particular trip he was in Germany and I caught the portion of the show where he was in Rothenburg at the St. James Church. Contained within this massive glorious structure was something that definitely made my jaw drop….the fantastic woodcarving held as the center piece of the church by Tilman Riemenschneider. This amazing work is entitled Holy Blood altarpiece.



















If I or anyone of us were to ever get too proud of anything we might achieve in the fine arts of woodcraft I am not sure it could ever begin to be on the same avenue as this structure. Just seeing it for mere seconds was truly something to behold. The beauty of the church in and of itself also is an inspiring vision to any artisan.

Tilman Riemenschneider (c. 1460 - 7 July 1531) was a German sculptor and woodcarver active in Würzburg from 1483. He was one of the most prolific and versatile sculptors of the transition period between late Gothic and Renaissance, a master in stone and limewood. (for more on this please see wikipedia)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilman_Riemenschneider

Yes things like that have a way of making you go….wow…lol.

My brief studies on ancestry.com amazed me to see how of much of my roots are in fact from Germany (Maybe this explains my stubborn nature and love of beer…lol). This seems so ironic that recently I was also lucky to get my first chance to purchase what else?......my first German wood plane!


















Of course some trials and errors with these wonderful old instruments of handcrafted wood. I praised it, I cursed it, and finally we got shavings after quickly making a new wedge for the one that was missing. I think this is a wonderful feeling and working plane for its age. I definitely am a fan of the style now as the ergonomics of the outfit are a natural fit for doing some handwork.

I found it sort of comical in retrospect working things out with this old plane. It was funny because I pose the question ….do any of you almost get insulted when a blade is as dull as butter? Well I seem to now, since I have learned what a finely sharp blade is….lol. Silly I know….this piece is old and needs treatment and yet that quick trigger was there like a smack to the face….what?......dull!!!!!???.....lol.

Although the dullness gets repaired with honing the rewards and satisfaction of a freshly sharpened blade are something only a lover of woodcraft can truely appreciate I would say. To test run this relic of German built craftsmanship was a nice moment to see, feel, and get more of an understanding of how much pride was put into it's production. I respect the age and find myself enjoying the instruments wonderful workings by treating it much like an old classic car, clean it up, tune it up, take it for a few shaves, show it off to some buddies and then put her away with a smile.

With all of this newly found inspiration I also glady add to this blog Roy Underhills episode of 
German Woodcraft in Amercia. Great show with lot's of interesting history on this theme.

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2700/2710.html

I hope this small trip into the world of German woodcraft might inspire your ideas and spark your own search into the various cultures around the world of styles and ideas.

Till then, I think I shall get into thy truck…and purchase a fine bottle of German Hefeweizen!

Great shavings my friends, Auf Wiedersehen!

Joe


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wonders of German Woodcraft!*
> 
> I always try to be as open as possible to anything that can jut a feeling of inspiration for my impulses of creativity. Recently I was lucky to catch a wonderful episode of Rick Steves. This particular trip he was in Germany and I caught the portion of the show where he was in Rothenburg at the St. James Church. Contained within this massive glorious structure was something that definitely made my jaw drop….the fantastic woodcarving held as the center piece of the church by Tilman Riemenschneider. This amazing work is entitled Holy Blood altarpiece.
> 
> ...


I wish o had the time & patients to really do some of this type of woodworking.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wonders of German Woodcraft!*
> 
> I always try to be as open as possible to anything that can jut a feeling of inspiration for my impulses of creativity. Recently I was lucky to catch a wonderful episode of Rick Steves. This particular trip he was in Germany and I caught the portion of the show where he was in Rothenburg at the St. James Church. Contained within this massive glorious structure was something that definitely made my jaw drop….the fantastic woodcarving held as the center piece of the church by Tilman Riemenschneider. This amazing work is entitled Holy Blood altarpiece.
> 
> ...


Very informative and humbling piece of info. LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wonders of German Woodcraft!*
> 
> I always try to be as open as possible to anything that can jut a feeling of inspiration for my impulses of creativity. Recently I was lucky to catch a wonderful episode of Rick Steves. This particular trip he was in Germany and I caught the portion of the show where he was in Rothenburg at the St. James Church. Contained within this massive glorious structure was something that definitely made my jaw drop….the fantastic woodcarving held as the center piece of the church by Tilman Riemenschneider. This amazing work is entitled Holy Blood altarpiece.
> 
> ...


Oh my…. That took me breath away… Holy, ....... well, Wow


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wonders of German Woodcraft!*
> 
> I always try to be as open as possible to anything that can jut a feeling of inspiration for my impulses of creativity. Recently I was lucky to catch a wonderful episode of Rick Steves. This particular trip he was in Germany and I caught the portion of the show where he was in Rothenburg at the St. James Church. Contained within this massive glorious structure was something that definitely made my jaw drop….the fantastic woodcarving held as the center piece of the church by Tilman Riemenschneider. This amazing work is entitled Holy Blood altarpiece.
> 
> ...


*jjw5858,*

The first time I saw carving like that, I was 12 years old and my grandparents where visiting from Germany. It was in the town of Spillville Iowa at the Bily clock museum! I have no current photographs as they do not allow photography inside the museum but there are life size animated clocks i.e. a blacksmith shop where the blacksmith strikes the time on his anvil etc.!

If you are a subscribing member of *Woodcarving Illustrated* there are some photos on that site









Clock museum

I doubt that anyone would make a special trip there but if out are in the neighborhood it is worth a stop!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wonders of German Woodcraft!*
> 
> I always try to be as open as possible to anything that can jut a feeling of inspiration for my impulses of creativity. Recently I was lucky to catch a wonderful episode of Rick Steves. This particular trip he was in Germany and I caught the portion of the show where he was in Rothenburg at the St. James Church. Contained within this massive glorious structure was something that definitely made my jaw drop….the fantastic woodcarving held as the center piece of the church by Tilman Riemenschneider. This amazing work is entitled Holy Blood altarpiece.
> 
> ...


Joe an inspiring piece you have written. Well done.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wonders of German Woodcraft!*
> 
> I always try to be as open as possible to anything that can jut a feeling of inspiration for my impulses of creativity. Recently I was lucky to catch a wonderful episode of Rick Steves. This particular trip he was in Germany and I caught the portion of the show where he was in Rothenburg at the St. James Church. Contained within this massive glorious structure was something that definitely made my jaw drop….the fantastic woodcarving held as the center piece of the church by Tilman Riemenschneider. This amazing work is entitled Holy Blood altarpiece.
> 
> ...


I was actually in that Church in Germany on a trip in high school (IN 1972) and although I remember how spectacular the carvings were, I was too young to be in to woodworking like I am now.
How I would like to go back there now !


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wonders of German Woodcraft!*
> 
> I always try to be as open as possible to anything that can jut a feeling of inspiration for my impulses of creativity. Recently I was lucky to catch a wonderful episode of Rick Steves. This particular trip he was in Germany and I caught the portion of the show where he was in Rothenburg at the St. James Church. Contained within this massive glorious structure was something that definitely made my jaw drop….the fantastic woodcarving held as the center piece of the church by Tilman Riemenschneider. This amazing work is entitled Holy Blood altarpiece.
> 
> ...


I'd love to know how long that took to make. Incredible work. Thanks for bringing it to our attention Joe.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Why I make spoons*

The shop is filled with a wonderful strong scent of fresh Cherry wood and the mission is on to evolve a cut branch into a country spoon. Very interesting this country spoon making is, so many great "spoonists" with their different styles and approaches but I suppose my greatest influence so early on is Peter Follansbee. His episode this past season with Roy Underhill in The Woodrigh'ts Shop truely captured my creativity and fascination to have a go at this kind of work. If you have yet to see it I highly recommend it and be warned….you may just get the spoon makin' bug!...lol.

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/3100/3108.html

I have found it very freeing to let go of predetermined styles and ideas in this exercise of spoonery and instead inject my own personal expression for my particular mood. Carving away at a hunk of split green wood and just letting the shavings fall where they may unleashing lessons, praises, splits, mistakes…and challenging my current skills to adapt to the grain. Knowing the unknown is inevitable as I maneuver through and yet continue forward until there is something left that resembles my version of artistry through a tree.

*Some of my latest works nearing their completion:
*













































Something is dam nice about a sort of "have at it" approach and in many ways it is also like a childs surprise when it's finished and I see what my hours, blisters, and sweat has produced. I think this kind of work is healthy therapy and I would say with great satisfaction of this work that underlying the blades, chisels and wood chips there is a hell of a lot more woodworking and joinery being constructed underneath the surface of the creative mind than I stop to realize. It's all a sort of training for other things down the road involving grains and planes.

Of course (why spoons?) has been a question I myself ask at times. Why the time and spirit put into this craft? I think I borrow some of Peter Follansbee's philosophy on this when I say that it's one of the first things we see and use as an infant and you use this instrument all through your life. There is something rather nice and warm about that thought, it does in fact give me a feeling of creating something useful, fun and a reminder of simple pleasures. Making them for friends and family is one of the other wonderful avenues that gives oneself a really nice feeling of sharing your art.

So on the knives will sharpen and the wood felled strong and green will be split for more expression as the late summer prepares to welcome in the fall. The holidays are soon approaching and some special people in my lives will each be enjoying their own spoons so I need to get at it. The carving creates the blisters and the muscles need to have breaks but as I take small hatchet chops and hew my basic shapes I would be a lying man if I said the work felt like an aggravating vocation. I look over at the maple pieces and love how I am surrounded by their cousins oak, pine, and cherry. My insecurities with an ever changing world are once more secure feeling the strength and wisdom of my tools like old historians guiding me along an aged but true path of crafting ideas.

*IMPORTANT EMERGNECY WOODWORKING MESSAGE!!!!:
*
Shipping package please…carving knife please…..ok…cut,....tear,.....rip,....open…......ahhhhhh, Woodrights Shop Season 4 on dvd…..yesssss! Well, I sure better get my Carolina tool tote and pack a few cold ones on in there…time for me to get outta here friends and get on over to the mill to the Woodrights Shop!.....lol.

Thanks for walking a bit on my path,
Keep creating!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Why I make spoons*
> 
> The shop is filled with a wonderful strong scent of fresh Cherry wood and the mission is on to evolve a cut branch into a country spoon. Very interesting this country spoon making is, so many great "spoonists" with their different styles and approaches but I suppose my greatest influence so early on is Peter Follansbee. His episode this past season with Roy Underhill in The Woodrigh'ts Shop truely captured my creativity and fascination to have a go at this kind of work. If you have yet to see it I highly recommend it and be warned….you may just get the spoon makin' bug!...lol.
> 
> ...


I need to get back to making some more spoons myself. As you have found out, it can be addictive and it is especially pleasing and calming if you just follow the wood. Good blog, as always.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Why I make spoons*
> 
> The shop is filled with a wonderful strong scent of fresh Cherry wood and the mission is on to evolve a cut branch into a country spoon. Very interesting this country spoon making is, so many great "spoonists" with their different styles and approaches but I suppose my greatest influence so early on is Peter Follansbee. His episode this past season with Roy Underhill in The Woodrigh'ts Shop truely captured my creativity and fascination to have a go at this kind of work. If you have yet to see it I highly recommend it and be warned….you may just get the spoon makin' bug!...lol.
> 
> ...


Really nice looking spoons. I wish I was better with hand carving.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Why I make spoons*
> 
> The shop is filled with a wonderful strong scent of fresh Cherry wood and the mission is on to evolve a cut branch into a country spoon. Very interesting this country spoon making is, so many great "spoonists" with their different styles and approaches but I suppose my greatest influence so early on is Peter Follansbee. His episode this past season with Roy Underhill in The Woodrigh'ts Shop truely captured my creativity and fascination to have a go at this kind of work. If you have yet to see it I highly recommend it and be warned….you may just get the spoon makin' bug!...lol.
> 
> ...


As always, the journey is as beautiful as the spoons. I agree there is something primal about holding a wooden spoon in one's hand.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Why I make spoons*
> 
> The shop is filled with a wonderful strong scent of fresh Cherry wood and the mission is on to evolve a cut branch into a country spoon. Very interesting this country spoon making is, so many great "spoonists" with their different styles and approaches but I suppose my greatest influence so early on is Peter Follansbee. His episode this past season with Roy Underhill in The Woodrigh'ts Shop truely captured my creativity and fascination to have a go at this kind of work. If you have yet to see it I highly recommend it and be warned….you may just get the spoon makin' bug!...lol.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool spoon, I its nice to work on projects that require no measuring, just free hand cut it till it looks good to you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Why I make spoons*
> 
> The shop is filled with a wonderful strong scent of fresh Cherry wood and the mission is on to evolve a cut branch into a country spoon. Very interesting this country spoon making is, so many great "spoonists" with their different styles and approaches but I suppose my greatest influence so early on is Peter Follansbee. His episode this past season with Roy Underhill in The Woodrigh'ts Shop truely captured my creativity and fascination to have a go at this kind of work. If you have yet to see it I highly recommend it and be warned….you may just get the spoon makin' bug!...lol.
> 
> ...


Joe we need to see the collection of spoons. 
Great blog as usual.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *

Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467

For an added education and background on this supremely talented family you might also find the following videos and pdf by Mr. Hummel of great interest.











http://www.easthamptonlibrary.org/pdfs/history/lectures/19981107.pdf










The pdf lecture text on the Dominy's work ethic, speed and quality is something to truly humble and inspire us to aspire more from our own ventures in working with wood. Many people crank out wonderful looking tables, chairs, etc in a few day's using machines and their work looks fantastic. Imagine producing a rocking chair in 9 hours of a 12 hour workday varnish included using a treadle lathe, hand tools, and years of experience…wow. Their work was not gaudy in it's given design but extremely superb quality and well done to say the least.

Somehow it feels almost too out of place that something we as hand tool hobbiest's today have such a love for and jubilation in and yet these were such different times with a much different story to tell. It's easy for us to get lost in fun satisfaction working our projects by hand and have some small glory in it's old school ethics. Actually I would gather it would be quite an inverse emotional operation if we stepped into the scenario of a 10-12 hour workday in the Dominy shop. No one there was high fiveing using the great wheel lathe or taking great quantities of time on a summer sunday to enjoy shavings and planes. With that said I am sure there was a tremendous pride of serving the community with highly crafted work. I would say this history is a nice reminder for us all to remain respectful and grateful to the comforts of a modern day lifestyle. We give these fantastic, historic crafts people there proper stage while keeping this history alive with our old tools and growing skills of forgotten trades.

Perhaps our modern day tool auction celebrations may not be so bad. We obviously want to grasp onto something we see as precious, something I have said before I feel reestablishes a connection of memories in our psyche that brings us some momentary calming.

Just this morning I picked up this great old turn screw at the auction from my buddy Ralph. Cost 5 bucks!....I was thrilled to add it to the tote! I just love the lines on this..for my dollar they really got this design right. This looks like a tool with solid quality as well as artistic expression. The lines pushing for something more to value than only tasking but remembering to keep the visuals pleasing while creating balance combined with strength in it's wholeness. Tools then had a charm unmatched in todays modern throws of cookie cutter manufacturing. Most of todays better made tools lack one or the other with the latter usually being the one they lack most. Somehow I feel with a tote of tools like I have been collecting if you did not know how to do anything with them at all…dam, you sure would want to try them and at least see….lol. They look interesting like an untold story you cannot wait to find how the ending unravels. These tools have mysteries, lessons and crafstmenship.



























Old wooden bric-a-brac that enters a euphoric melody of a long awaited song of saws and sawdust. You once more may rekindle and convert your aged years to the youth we never lose in the curves of an old Disston or strength of a wood handled hammer. These days are fast, tough, money is king, and that old Oak cares less about any of it because mother nature is a wonderful bitch that offers us glorious gifts and brings us horrible hells when angered. We are strong, but that oak will always win and when it's gone it will grow back again. You cannot fight and push back the wind, time smiles and miles pile lines on our face while the clocks tick and click your memories far off into space. Forever is not for us, not even the mighty oak, so may you choose the tools wisely and enjoy the tools you tote.

Thanks for stopping by and great shaves ahead!

Joe


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


GREAT write up.


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


Yeah that is a great write up. I only started watching the show when Roy Underhill has been on but he is pretty amazing, it's so cool that he uses only hand tools for everything. It's a little advanced for me at this point but I love watching his show.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


That is great that they have that old workshop preserved in perfect working order. It give you a real appreciation of hand tools!!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


Thanks…..again…..a great blog entry.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


Joe many thanks for this wonderful

information, I've no desire to travel

but this would tempt me.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


Thanks to all of you out there with your wonderful work inspiring me so I can in turn maybe give something back to all of you. Keep being creative and enjoying your woodcraft.

All the best,

Joe


----------



## TDominy (Jun 10, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


I have been to the museum on a number of occasions and have been fortunate to be allowed into the exhibit to see close up the tools used to make the furniture. Many were repurposed from other items like sword blades. I am even more amazed at the clock shop and its suite of tools. Making the clock works and the case from scratch, where did they learn that craft? They also built windmills on the east end of Long Island. The Old Hook mill is a good example which sits in East Hampton.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


These were great videos Joe, I wish I could have watched while they turned out a table in one work day with all hand tools and tons of skill.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Dominy inspirations and tales of a turnscrew *
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to purchase The Woodrights Shop Season 4 (1984) on DVD and was absolutely treated to a hand tool lovers dream watching the episode featuring the Dominy Workshop. The knowledge of this episode is truly a must see for any hand tool or machine enthusiast wether veteran or beginning in the craft. The show stars Charles Hummel who helped to restore and recreate the original Dominy workshop which now is on display at the Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library, 5105 Kennett Pike Wilmington, DE 19735. You may check this link and scroll downward until you see the heading Dominy Shops. Trust me, if old handtools is your thing you might begin to drool fast looking at this teaser pic…lol. http://www.winterthur.org/?p=467
> 
> ...


Alway nice to read your words, they make me smile and dream.
Wonderful screwdriver.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Practices in Spoonology: Part two*

I have entered an important stage creating these smaller more swedish styled spoons. That stage is simply practice and seeing if I can produce a sufficient rhythmic pattern by exercising more than one roughed result. It's best to let a green wood piece dry for anywhere up to a few days to 2 weeks before doing any serious finishing work so I thought this to be a good time to keep the ideas flowing and hone on beginners skills.

It's surely an exercise of challenge and chance when axing down to the spoon handle lines using your developing style of eagle eye vision, respect for the blade and growing confidence to sculpt what can soon become a useful kitchen utensil. I see a much broader spectrum of woodwork when moving through these practice spots and it is a wonderful bonus to encounter the textures and aroma of green wood fresh for new design.

We went for a short hike on this labor day and me and my Dad discovered we do in fact have a pretty nice 
selection of Hickory! Not a huge tree by any means about 20-25 ft high 5-6 inch diameter at the bottom and we fell it away for some nice handles and parts to be created at some later learning experience. Not my first choice for carving and I figured the toughness of this stuff might make for some decent blisters…but I got to work and had a go at hewing and carving this chunk of Hickory into a new rough to make a trio of spoonage adding the previous 2 made of Cherry.

First time working with Hickory and it's resiliency is amazing! On this particular session it was very apparent that the moves are becoming much easier, my plan more organized with less unnecessary wood removal.
Cutting out hand drawn patterns makes for easy carving sessions far more pleasing than taxing your tools and hands on sizes that will only prove insufficient in it's final output. With that said I can still see that my own unique shapes and ideas still need a little less thickness in some areas. This will only improve with additional work but I am greatly satisfied thus far with the progress I have made.














































The basic elementary set up is now sound knowledge for me to always keep as the correct formula for running a smooth spoon making operation.

*My current list of things to remember:
*
Sharp tools and keep them that way!

Green wood especially fruit/food woods (Cherry, Apple, Pear, Maple, Walnut, Hickory…etc.)

Avoid knots as much as possible

Remove the branches pith to help avoid cracking

Put your fresh cut work overnight in a tightly sealed plastic trash bag to also avoid splitting depending on your climate.

Respect the tools especially any hatchet work

Positive safe hand grips when carving

Rest your hands/body every 25-45 mins.

Continue to observe your work as you remove wood.

Never work angry or upset.

Only use handtools….lmao….just kidding!

I hope some of you out there that have not gotten a chance to try some of this wonderful handwork have the 
opportunity to do so soon. This makes for a terrific set of moves and gained knowledge of using knives or hatchets as well.

More to come as soon as I have a little more dryer work to make some final touchups with!

Thanks for looking in and have fun!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part two*
> 
> I have entered an important stage creating these smaller more swedish styled spoons. That stage is simply practice and seeing if I can produce a sufficient rhythmic pattern by exercising more than one roughed result. It's best to let a green wood piece dry for anywhere up to a few days to 2 weeks before doing any serious finishing work so I thought this to be a good time to keep the ideas flowing and hone on beginners skills.
> 
> ...


Keep the quest going!!!! You are doing great.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part two*
> 
> I have entered an important stage creating these smaller more swedish styled spoons. That stage is simply practice and seeing if I can produce a sufficient rhythmic pattern by exercising more than one roughed result. It's best to let a green wood piece dry for anywhere up to a few days to 2 weeks before doing any serious finishing work so I thought this to be a good time to keep the ideas flowing and hone on beginners skills.
> 
> ...


Joe-
I am glad you spoon adventure is continuing. I really like reading these.  i was going to ask you where you get your wood - but you explained that one here.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part two*
> 
> I have entered an important stage creating these smaller more swedish styled spoons. That stage is simply practice and seeing if I can produce a sufficient rhythmic pattern by exercising more than one roughed result. It's best to let a green wood piece dry for anywhere up to a few days to 2 weeks before doing any serious finishing work so I thought this to be a good time to keep the ideas flowing and hone on beginners skills.
> 
> ...


You're doing awesome. Not sure I would use the hatchet though. I have some history there I don't care to revisit


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part two*
> 
> I have entered an important stage creating these smaller more swedish styled spoons. That stage is simply practice and seeing if I can produce a sufficient rhythmic pattern by exercising more than one roughed result. It's best to let a green wood piece dry for anywhere up to a few days to 2 weeks before doing any serious finishing work so I thought this to be a good time to keep the ideas flowing and hone on beginners skills.
> 
> ...


These are so cool. Who would think of making spoons with a hatchet!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part two*
> 
> I have entered an important stage creating these smaller more swedish styled spoons. That stage is simply practice and seeing if I can produce a sufficient rhythmic pattern by exercising more than one roughed result. It's best to let a green wood piece dry for anywhere up to a few days to 2 weeks before doing any serious finishing work so I thought this to be a good time to keep the ideas flowing and hone on beginners skills.
> 
> ...


I will try this one day, it looks like fun.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The last blogs forgotten pics....lol.*

Hey everyone, well I guess I was just plain not paying attention when posting my last blog explaining my rustic sassafras hiking stick and cherry spoon work. I totally forgot to add some pics in of these…lol.

These would greatly add to the experience of my past Saturdays wood working session.

So here they are!

*Pic 1:* Some new fresh cherry ready for some spoon making!










*Pic 2:* Roughed out blank ready for greater detail. Finished project can be found here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/71698








*Pic 3-6:* This is my cool and unique sassafras hiking stick that I made for Jenn when we go on our hikes.




































Now thats more like it, some visuals to help out the words…lol.

Hoping to be back at my Exercises in Artisanship series soon with a new plan I am in the works of giving a trial of!

Sorry for the short blog but I did want to add the pics just in case anyone who was on the previous blog wondered…..uhhh…wheres the pictures?.....lol.

All the best friends,
Thanks for looking in!

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The last blogs forgotten pics....lol.*
> 
> Hey everyone, well I guess I was just plain not paying attention when posting my last blog explaining my rustic sassafras hiking stick and cherry spoon work. I totally forgot to add some pics in of these…lol.
> 
> ...


I was wondering what happened to the pictures.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The last blogs forgotten pics....lol.*
> 
> Hey everyone, well I guess I was just plain not paying attention when posting my last blog explaining my rustic sassafras hiking stick and cherry spoon work. I totally forgot to add some pics in of these…lol.
> 
> ...


I'm with Brit. LOL I really wanted to see that walking stick!!! Thanks and, as usual, you did a great job.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The last blogs forgotten pics....lol.*
> 
> Hey everyone, well I guess I was just plain not paying attention when posting my last blog explaining my rustic sassafras hiking stick and cherry spoon work. I totally forgot to add some pics in of these…lol.
> 
> ...


I love the walking stick/personal protection device.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The last blogs forgotten pics....lol.*
> 
> Hey everyone, well I guess I was just plain not paying attention when posting my last blog explaining my rustic sassafras hiking stick and cherry spoon work. I totally forgot to add some pics in of these…lol.
> 
> ...


That is kool, and the Sassafras smells sooooo good.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The last blogs forgotten pics....lol.*
> 
> Hey everyone, well I guess I was just plain not paying attention when posting my last blog explaining my rustic sassafras hiking stick and cherry spoon work. I totally forgot to add some pics in of these…lol.
> 
> ...


Sweet walking stick!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The last blogs forgotten pics....lol.*
> 
> Hey everyone, well I guess I was just plain not paying attention when posting my last blog explaining my rustic sassafras hiking stick and cherry spoon work. I totally forgot to add some pics in of these…lol.
> 
> ...


Such a cool stick!
You sure have a wonderful time there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoon for a tote!*

After the piles of shavings, sawdust and sweat has been had the broom sweeps in a satisfied rhythm. While my inner happy finality of the spoon makers tote still brings me good feelings of inspiration to hew and chop once more, I ponder over at some fresh cherry and the task takes a hold of my crazed passion.

The urge is in my spirit for the creative kind of dance only a happy fool with his old hand tools knows how to do. Oh well could be worse….I could be an old fool with new cheap tools….lmao!

The greatest part of autumn is when she shows off her colors and humble temperatures. We here in good old New Jeyyyssssey…lol, have been lucky to enjoy some really fine days, cooler temps, sunshine, and city folks heading back to the metropolis. It's the last season of Jersey Shore….I think hope is still alive for us all…lmao!

I like the quiet and embrace a stormy day, I enjoy when the animals play and the loudmouths go away…lol.
Sometimes I swear if you are still enough the trees sing in the fall breeze and I get a calm from there strength, longevity and stature.

Perhaps the great Roger Miller said it best "Funny I don't fit, where have all the average people gone"….Amen brother.

Such a small time we all have so I always try and take the time and see it all, as all that I can see and be.

So the hatchet made some marks and the small cherry limb unfolded some secrets and lesson plans for the next spoon to take shape!

This might be just a rewind for some, but your still invited to take a look and enjoy!

*Pic 1:* Really happy with this tote, I had the feeling to celebrate by making a new spoon!









*Pic 2:* This is what you need friends, a good piece of Cherry….ahhhh nothing better to work with. I will go and split it down and see what we get!









*Pic 3:* An 8 dollar Stanley hammer with a hatchet and we have a good split for a curved spoon….nice!










*Pic 4:* Now we are getting some shaping, this one will have more of an arc to it.










*Pic 5-7:* I will try a different method today. I will saw cut in the sides and work my hatchet down to the cuts!



























*Pic 8:* Here's a sneek peek of the project!









Ok gang that about does her, thanks for all of your comments and appreciation of my works.

*Head on over to the projects page and look at my two latest projects!*

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72222

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72218

Thanks for stopping by the Old time woodshop, work in great spirit and have a lot of fun with it all!

All the best grain ahead friends!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Spoon for a tote!*
> 
> After the piles of shavings, sawdust and sweat has been had the broom sweeps in a satisfied rhythm. While my inner happy finality of the spoon makers tote still brings me good feelings of inspiration to hew and chop once more, I ponder over at some fresh cherry and the task takes a hold of my crazed passion.
> 
> ...


You are INTO it for sure. Thanks for the blogs you do…..I learn a lot and really enjoy them.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Spoon for a tote!*
> 
> After the piles of shavings, sawdust and sweat has been had the broom sweeps in a satisfied rhythm. While my inner happy finality of the spoon makers tote still brings me good feelings of inspiration to hew and chop once more, I ponder over at some fresh cherry and the task takes a hold of my crazed passion.
> 
> ...


Beautiful axe, work, saw, tote, yes all so wonderful to look at that it makes my heart warm.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Spoon for a tote!*
> 
> After the piles of shavings, sawdust and sweat has been had the broom sweeps in a satisfied rhythm. While my inner happy finality of the spoon makers tote still brings me good feelings of inspiration to hew and chop once more, I ponder over at some fresh cherry and the task takes a hold of my crazed passion.
> 
> ...


Great pics, really outline the process well. Nice to see the tote in use now.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Spoon for a tote!*
> 
> After the piles of shavings, sawdust and sweat has been had the broom sweeps in a satisfied rhythm. While my inner happy finality of the spoon makers tote still brings me good feelings of inspiration to hew and chop once more, I ponder over at some fresh cherry and the task takes a hold of my crazed passion.
> 
> ...


Keep 'em coming Joe. Your blogs are keeping me sane at the moment.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Spoon for a tote!*
> 
> After the piles of shavings, sawdust and sweat has been had the broom sweeps in a satisfied rhythm. While my inner happy finality of the spoon makers tote still brings me good feelings of inspiration to hew and chop once more, I ponder over at some fresh cherry and the task takes a hold of my crazed passion.
> 
> ...


One thing is for sure, you will never lack for eating utensils. Truly you have become a skilled sppon maker. Do you think you might be able to do a post on what types of wood are best for making spoons?


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*A message from me to you!*

Hello friends, I just wanted to take a moment to say thank you very much for your encouragement and interest in my project and blog work. For me this is a real joy to share some simple pleasures of wood craft and the great outdoors as well.

I am so happy that many of you get something positive from the blogs. I feel it is of great importance to keep the spirit of woodworking alive and well. If these blogs motivate, excite, or just get you wanting to start a project of your own then for me this is all well worth the while.

So thank you! I appreciate learning with you and hearing your thoughts.

I will be off to upstate NY tomorrow to the great colors of the mountains with tote in hand and wish you all a wonderful weekend!

More soon, best shavings ahead everyone!

Joe


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *A message from me to you!*
> 
> Hello friends, I just wanted to take a moment to say thank you very much for your encouragement and interest in my project and blog work. For me this is a real joy to share some simple pleasures of wood craft and the great outdoors as well.
> 
> ...


Have fun for the weekend & never quit looking for wood.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *A message from me to you!*
> 
> Hello friends, I just wanted to take a moment to say thank you very much for your encouragement and interest in my project and blog work. For me this is a real joy to share some simple pleasures of wood craft and the great outdoors as well.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a great time Joe. Looking forward to hearing about your exploits.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Trip to simplicity*

Friday morning found our travels set upon faster paces than normal with New Jersey traffic in high demand and far from giving any neighboring driver a brake. For me and Jenn this is not really our favorite part of living in NJ but we make the best of where we are at and adapt to the madness as best as possible.

Soon we were moving past the welcome to NY sign and the scenery was growing in color and in country as we progressed farther north to upstate. When possible it's good to get away and every mountain side filled with maples, pines, and oaks was a fine welcome as they displayed the colors of fall. For a guy like me who does this crazy hand tool woodworking thing all that I could think of is…there are some nice pieces of furniture in them there woods!...lol.









The travel gave forth to a quiet slower pace, although we had dark skies above us it absolutely embraced the colorful mountains and made for a warm mood made just for people who love nature. Things were different here, it was small towns of simple ways outlined with incredible backdrops of oil painting styled country landscapes.

The feeling was like taking a deep positive in breath and then releasing all the stresses of the day with a big exhale and smile.









Every time I see such things and experience nature with it's towns people that live within it I am reminded of the great forgetfulness so many of us have on a daily basis. Many of us have lost the imagination and appreciation of inter being with the land of our planet. We all live on it, but some proceed rather ignorantly, walking too tall for their own shoes expecting applause for getting out of bed and making toast in their designer pajamas.

If you ever saw a dead person on the side of the road daily…like I see a Deer, Squirrel, Possum, or Raccoon would we not all be in total shock? What the hell happened to so many folks? The animals get run over left laying crushed in the roads and even many of the police act as if it's too much of a nuisance to take care of the clean up showing no regard at all to the animal….wow.

In this neck of the woods that we traveled to they hunt, fish, craft, and work very hard. The key I believe to all of the above is that these activities are done with great reverence for everything. The people here wave when they do or do not know you. Walking along and seeing some of these folks reminded me of the roots within us all that may provide better outcomes in our daily lives.









Of course this can also be tough terrain with great amounts of heavy snowfall. So in regards to all of those large stashes of apple wood where this woodworker see's some nice spoons….many of these folks feel the warmth these pieces will provide becoming fuel during a 20 degree 2 foot snowstorm while it burns in their fireplace.

All in all this last few days was a great motivator to inspire more of this country style sloyd craft such as creating spoons and eventually some bowls, hiking sticks, etc. 









I feel lucky to have met Jenn's family and be invited into their homes and take part in good times. It was refreshing to be around an atmosphere of things being simple and being more than enjoyable.

Of course it was a great reward to come home to such nice comments from my friends here on LJ's as well. Embracing the modern day of technology is not all bad because it is amazing to have made such nice connections with so many talented woodworkers all over the world. I always appreciate you guys taking the time to add a comment or joke….it's a nice thing that we can share our ideas and joy for woodwork. I thank all of you for that and helping me learn and grow in these crafts.

Too sum this blog epsiode up I might say that a few days involved with such an environment makes a kind humility and a sharper awareness of the beauty of our planets land. Perhaps the various human complexities of the worlds entropy is viewed as amazing theater to all these green pastures and large old trees. Either way visit our teachers in the forest and watch them heal your worries away.

*Thoughts of days that were better, seem like a forgotten skill, 
as I lay looking upward to the structure and shelters of the ever massive maples sill

These limbs and there lessons can confuse or embrace the rattled confidence of many, 
they may scar our pride, challenge our hands or shape our greatest victory

Whether it gives the woodwork its rightful surprises or an artist the specific colors for success,
the tree and its leaning towers of nature always teach us best

The bark protecting those inner golden grains that my hatchet will soon hew, 
unlocking puzzles my saw unravels it's mysteries and it's clues

The loner sits in dismay although forgetting the family of earth, 
the meadows green and proud whispers a breeze upon his hurt, 
Never no more have the lingering tear within your soul that burns, 
look onward to the mountainside and feel my welcome world

Let my leaves give you hope, my fallen limbs may help you walk, 
sleep at my strengthened roots while forgetting your worried thoughts

The loner is now no longer alone, the trees his friends the forest his home….*

Thanks so much for stopping by!
More woodwork/handtool stuff soon!..lol.

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trip to simplicity*
> 
> Friday morning found our travels set upon faster paces than normal with New Jersey traffic in high demand and far from giving any neighboring driver a brake. For me and Jenn this is not really our favorite part of living in NJ but we make the best of where we are at and adapt to the madness as best as possible.
> 
> ...


What an inspiring post Joe. You really should write a book you know. You could call it "*Inspiration for Woodworkers - When you Need a Kick up the Arse.*" )

On another note, is it just me or is this tree looking back at you? I can see two eyes, a nose and a moustache. SPOOKY!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trip to simplicity*
> 
> Friday morning found our travels set upon faster paces than normal with New Jersey traffic in high demand and far from giving any neighboring driver a brake. For me and Jenn this is not really our favorite part of living in NJ but we make the best of where we are at and adapt to the madness as best as possible.
> 
> ...


First , Joe you have such a way with words.
Andy that is spooky.
Joe I read that to my wife, Thank You.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trip to simplicity*
> 
> Friday morning found our travels set upon faster paces than normal with New Jersey traffic in high demand and far from giving any neighboring driver a brake. For me and Jenn this is not really our favorite part of living in NJ but we make the best of where we are at and adapt to the madness as best as possible.
> 
> ...


What a great post! I look forward to reading your blogs everytime i see a post. You have great talent with wood and words. Keep it up.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trip to simplicity*
> 
> Friday morning found our travels set upon faster paces than normal with New Jersey traffic in high demand and far from giving any neighboring driver a brake. For me and Jenn this is not really our favorite part of living in NJ but we make the best of where we are at and adapt to the madness as best as possible.
> 
> ...


Hey everyone, thanks for enjoying the post. I appreciate your kind words.

Andy, I thought all the trees have faces…....no?......lol.

Best thoughts my friends, enjoy the grain!

Joe


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trip to simplicity*
> 
> Friday morning found our travels set upon faster paces than normal with New Jersey traffic in high demand and far from giving any neighboring driver a brake. For me and Jenn this is not really our favorite part of living in NJ but we make the best of where we are at and adapt to the madness as best as possible.
> 
> ...


Joe, always enjoy the journey

thanks for sharing

jamie


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trip to simplicity*
> 
> Friday morning found our travels set upon faster paces than normal with New Jersey traffic in high demand and far from giving any neighboring driver a brake. For me and Jenn this is not really our favorite part of living in NJ but we make the best of where we are at and adapt to the madness as best as possible.
> 
> ...


Some very poetic and inspiring words of wisdom. Thnx


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The man on the mountain*

Although I was glad to share my overall opinions and enjoyment of my journey north I thought it to be sort of empty of me if I forgot the man on the mountain.

In past blog work you may have recalled a short mention of a man named Topper. Topper is Jenns dad and always supplying Jenn after a Thanksgiving or Christmas visit with some great cuts of hunted Venison to bring back for us to enjoy.

I had never had the opportunity to actually go and meet him so this was a sure adventure to see just exactly where and how he lived. Topper can be as simple as meat and potatoes, smart as any high honors college grad and at times not going without some interesting complexities that make him a truly one of a kind person's person or man's man.

He is not someone who enjoys weekend warrior behavior enjoying nature, he is nature full time. It's in his bloodstream and instincts and I would say makes him who he is. He can easily spot a tree from a short distance and tell you the species, it's uses, describe the leaves, and make you feel like a student searching for a notebook.
You can read his eyes at times and see the intensity of a hunter as he becomes his thoughts with a great excitement for making another climb into his tree stand.

His face displays 65 years of good and bad days. His random baseball caps cover a healthy amount of shoulder length gray hair that balances out his matching mustache and beard. His smile is a lot like a jolly Santa Clause from an old coke a cola bottle and his opinions are too the point not without a nice helping of wit to ease any sharpness.

We drove up slowly on a mountain rode and the scene was just how I imagined it. The house that once was his parents was a humble home that fit perfectly for the story of the man. You are sure to make a phone call first before your arrival as we did or else Toppers large German Shepherd (Odi) is more than happy to scare off Satan himself with her trained guard dog approach in the driveway.

Once we were inside we had some time to sit at the kitchen table, have some breakfast and just enjoy the time hearing the many stories he has to share.

Every so often during a funny exchange his face would shriek in discomfort as Topper deals with some fairly intense shoulder arthritis making it very uneasy to get his arms up above his head. He is unable to do much work with his bow now he told me but can still manage a pistol or riffle for the task of a hunt.

His face would glow with pride over his large amount of timber he has stocked and ready to load into his fireplace awaiting a long cold winter. My inner thoughts were…..man, look at all this wood for spoon use….don't burn it!

I guess that exposes me to the fact that my home is oil heated only and without a fireplace….lol.

He also was proud in showing off his display of deer antlers tagged with the specific date he had hunted them.

The time spent with Topper was a good hearted break from the daily consumer over competitive culture we practically get shoved down our pie holes, from cable television to the newest cell phone application. Some well spent time with a real mountain person corrects your thoughts where there is some adjustments to be made…lol.

Once getting back to the basics of returning home here in NJ Topper told Jenn in a phone conversation, "I like Joe, he's a cool guy". Well Topper I surely feel the same way my friend. You see in that part of the country as nice as the trees, animals, and fresh crisp air can be…I take comfort in having a friend in Topper….or you might just say the man on the mountain.









Now I guess some wood work might be in good order to follow my story. Washing the dishes after Jenn's mom Mary cooked us a great dinner I took notice of a black plastic ladle…..(plastic?.....ughhh) So I thought it would be a great idea once returning home to fashion a new wooden ware version for her that I can send her way during the upcoming holidays.

I had a decent sized plank of seasoned maple. Now spoon friends what was wrong with my prior sentence in regards to hand tool spoon making? If you said the word (*seasoned*) you are correct!...lol.

Seasoned maple was all that I had at the specific size I wanted, so a rough session of hewing, spokeshaving, and carving was on the menu. In review please remember for using hand tools to make spoons that fresh green wood is the best way to go. Green wood is wet and your greatest friend in this application, it will cut easier with far less fight in the grain.

Here are some pics of the hand tool climb of mount maple…lol.

*Pic 1-3:* A decent chunk of seasoned Maple was going to be fitting in size and more of a challenge on my tools to go to work it into shape.


























*Pic 4:* This was giving a ton of dry maple hewing shaves as my hatchet dug it's way through it. All the while let your mind see the shape, take your time without rush or haste and the hatchet will create your path.









*Pic 5:* Time to get on the ole shaving horsie and ride this spoon down with drawknfe and spokeshave! If you do not have a shaving horse…make it your next project! They are a real blast and nothing too fancy is needed but prepare for a decent workout and a floor full of shavings.


















*Pic 6:* Of course my knives were going to have to take a back seat and allow me to tune up my hatchet skills. This maple was…..tough….lol, so choking up on my hatchet I made more short tapping moves with it's blade in small areas to aid me in getting those spots carved down. This requires patience and growing skill, there is no room for sloppy smashmouth work, if so you will have some tears or even blood in your shavings…lol. The message here is please take your time and use caution!









*Pic 7-8:* It may not be so easy to view here in this picture, but in the side of my cherry log top I have a notch cut inward. Not as graceful as it could be…lol but it's there to push the spoon into if I need to brace the work for hatcheting around hard to reach areas. It's also a key to note my log is stopped by fixed clamps on my bench since it is only a top and not a taller log to work on from the ground up.


















*Pic 9-10:* Here is another way I prefer to start such a deep bowl. I like to use my pfiel gouge to start the work and many times I will go in with a hook knife for cleaner cuts after. This move looks a bit scary to the new observer but as long as you have a good stop with your cutting hand and work through with slow detail and care all should be fine. My experience is that moves like shown here in pics 9 and 10 for the beginner are best to be rehearsed first. Like performing exercises in a gym for the first time a cold and safe rehearsal is great for feeling and seeing how the process can come together for your own personal style rewarding you with positive results on future projects.

















*Pic 11:* Of course being that this bowl is really deep down I can clamp the spoon and gouge out the waste that way as well. This got things moving more effectively.








*Pic 12-13:* Some knife and cope saw touch ups carry on the work. My finely tuned machine is without any fancy jigs, requires only thoughtful hands, muscle, a good imagination, and runs on water, vennison and a few cold beers after the operation….lmao!


















Pic 14: Some great amount of spokeshave work to the backside of this bowl and this maple ladle makes for a nice smoothe surface.









Well gang I have a new piece to add to the growing collection so please jog on over and check it out!

*THE NEW PROJECT:*
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72505
Thanks so much for enjoying these installments.

Remember to take a few minutes after a build and reward yourself with enjoying your work. Every new step is one that brings us closer to our true improvments!

Take care and thanks for stopping in the Old time woodshop!

Joe


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The man on the mountain*
> 
> Although I was glad to share my overall opinions and enjoyment of my journey north I thought it to be sort of empty of me if I forgot the man on the mountain.
> 
> ...


Nice turnout with the ladle. How well did your clamping hold with one clamp on the handle and the otther holding the piece of wood?


----------



## woodpezzer (May 13, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *The man on the mountain*
> 
> Although I was glad to share my overall opinions and enjoyment of my journey north I thought it to be sort of empty of me if I forgot the man on the mountain.
> 
> ...


All caught up with the spoon making sections of your blog.. still much more to read. I haven't read comments so please forgive me if this has already been said but.. have you ever considered writing a novel? You have a gift with words, in all seriousness. Much as I love my power tools.. one of these days I will try crafting a spoon the old school way. Fantastic instructions and highly entertaining-thanks for sharing your knowledge and for making me smile!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The man on the mountain*
> 
> Although I was glad to share my overall opinions and enjoyment of my journey north I thought it to be sort of empty of me if I forgot the man on the mountain.
> 
> ...


Joe, a great story

I;m sure Topper has lots to share with you

in the future.

Did you not bring back any "firewood" to use?

jamie


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Learning more with different woods*

There is so much enjoyment in the learning of different species of wood. Recently I was lucky enough to get some good advice from Peter Follansbee regarding spoon making and trying different woods. He said "Try anything (almost) - you get practice, you learn about timbers, and you get some good spoons, and some that might not hold up as well. Nothing to lose."

This is in fact a great opportunity to discover many new timbers and makes for an added education for the road of appreciating our environment and what we can make from it.

*The new tote is a sure helpful companion for getting out to the woods and finding new trees to explore!
*









I was so excited a few months back finding what I thought to be a 4-6 diameter fallen Black Locust tree in our woods. I sawed four nice 2-3 foot pieces and hauled it up to the shop ready and willing to split, hew and have a go and learn about it's properties. I was totally amazed at the woods ease as I hewed the pieces faster than I could comprehend…and the knife work was….well it was like Basswood!

After a few weeks of ignorance I still was not totally satisfied that it was Black Locust so I showed Topper on our trip to upstate NY. I asked him "Is this locust, because it carves almost too easy?". I was aware from the stories of it being a great wood for fence posts and also read how tough it is to work with a knife. Topper cleared up my dilemma quickly as he held a hewed piece in his hand "This is Butternut" he exclaimed with great confidence.

Ahhh…Butternut is a wonderful wood to carve! I assumed while in the woods from having so much Locust in our yard that this fallen piece with a bark looking very similar was also Locust. The fallen piece was without leaves to identify unlike the Locust trees in our yard. So funny how sometimes our minds make the wrong turn on decision alley and this time it was just that….wrong!..lol. Butternut all the while was the fallen wood I brought back to the shop, not Black Locust.

*The amount of spoons is beginning to add up…lol.
*


















So now being back home and realizing my nice little haul of four 2 foot pieces is Butternut I am very grateful for it. It does in fact carve wonderful!

Now I was on a mission, I must get some real Black Locust and learn how it carves! I had read repeated stories and accounts exclaiming such submissions as….(cut's like iron, too stringy, good for fences only…etc., etc.) 
Finally I found a good enough 2-3 inch diameter branch of real Black Locust (Leaves, thorns, the Real McCoy..lol) and I was on the path to finding out more about it.

At first in green, wet shape it does not carve too bad. Actually it feels more and more like Hickory as your knife works along to shape things. The wood seems to dry quickly and in no time the freshness begins to communicate to your tools…tough, stringy stuff…lol.

I had carved some spoons with Hickory and this was beginning to slowly transcend into that difficulty zone. It's a nice looking wood but in closing on the tales of Black Locust….make those fences gang instead of some carvings…lmao!

Now my newest allocation of species was some seasoned Smooth Sumac! This variety of Sumac after some study is not Poison! Smooth Sumac is a safe wood to carve with, and I am happy to add I felt it worked out almost as enjoyable as Butternut. The wood hews and carves easily and has a nice light grain.

I had some weekend pastime to take the knives to these three woods. I find a great way to learn their traits, aromas, and grain is to make some more spoons for the ever growing collection and strengthen carving skills.

*I hope you may check out the 3 finished exercises in the Projects section!
*
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72746

Well friends I would say that about does her for this blog.

Coming soon it will be back to the bench for some joinery with new ideas brewing in the old think tank. A woodworker can not just live on spoons alone!...lol. So some new exercises of artisanship blog work is to be done as the autumn leaves have there say and the sun starts to go home early.

Thank you all for enjoying these blogs and stay tuned for more learning and woodwork!

Be well,

Joe

*Make your life a sculpture and see the lines as your road
every effort contemplated, every movement shown

Chisels cut the pine, the shavings whittled fancy
across the mind lies in disguise the work that keeps you happy

Hollow rounds the sounds of time that mouldings fit like friends
The shallow gears that click our years till means extend our ends

Cautious tinker tools in dovetails, sorted mess of rustic wonder
Wooden planes for grown up games like children run in summer

Go on without the sinking sun and avail the dark your blanket
Rise the morning, see blue skies, look towards the tree and thank it

Walk your road with memories, see your past with forward thoughts
Make your days the best of ways with stories, laughs and love.*


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Learning more with different woods*
> 
> There is so much enjoyment in the learning of different species of wood. Recently I was lucky enough to get some good advice from Peter Follansbee regarding spoon making and trying different woods. He said "Try anything (almost) - you get practice, you learn about timbers, and you get some good spoons, and some that might not hold up as well. Nothing to lose."
> 
> ...


Thanks for inviting us along Joe, I've enjoyed it. Looking forward to whatever is next.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

jjw5858 said:


> *Learning more with different woods*
> 
> There is so much enjoyment in the learning of different species of wood. Recently I was lucky enough to get some good advice from Peter Follansbee regarding spoon making and trying different woods. He said "Try anything (almost) - you get practice, you learn about timbers, and you get some good spoons, and some that might not hold up as well. Nothing to lose."
> 
> ...


Joe I just love all those spoons! I will have to give making some a go at some point.

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Learning more with different woods*
> 
> There is so much enjoyment in the learning of different species of wood. Recently I was lucky enough to get some good advice from Peter Follansbee regarding spoon making and trying different woods. He said "Try anything (almost) - you get practice, you learn about timbers, and you get some good spoons, and some that might not hold up as well. Nothing to lose."
> 
> ...


Great blog Joe

Mistaking the identity of wood is part of the fun

I'm busy with a Mantle at the moment using the

customers treasured planks of spalted Elm only

thing is it turned out to be beech LOL

jamie


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*All the things of wood and wonder*

The greatest expression of any art is the freedom of too many rules, regulations, or minds closed to new ideas.

I continue on this journey of woodenware or treenware with extended spirited expectations. My additional study on the matter finds me in a revival of enthusiasm and fascination in the complexity of what reveals simple pleasures with trusted methods and tools.









There is something so honest of this work in a modern world that can be so packed with bull pippy and boring commercialism of things that sell fast and bore even quicker. A hatchet and creative ideas fire up the old grey matter while the positive energy puts the human machine into motion and the job is on to produce worthy utensils for a trees felling.

I was extremely excited to have some sassafras to hone some new craft work with. This is a wood that in just a few pares of a jack knife can unlock a perfume like aroma of great inspirations.

*A mighty piece of this fallen sassafras and the mission begins with this cut crook for a ladle!
*


















The shop was riddled with tree components and old tools. In some efforts I go undecided if the handles of an old patina shining disston are just as favorable as a bark of birch on an autumn trail, although I admit they both lead to working wood again and that's always good.

My simple treasure was found late last week as my pick up truck jammed by a nice group of thick maple cuts tossed to the side of the road by an old golf course. My Dad said "You could get a nice chopping block from one of those!" so we were back at the scene with some heavy hands! I took 3 pieces but this big titanic bulldozer was the sure winner of the rescued group for hatchet work. I later set up a small center so I may sit with my work and save my back for some future spoon sessioning!

This big chunk is a real solid addition making the hewing work more accurate and direct. Sitting during these occasions also feels overall like a sound improvement for producing the work.









*Makes for a cozy setup especially on a rainy weekend morning!
*



























*My Dad has even enjoyed passing some good time with working on some hiking sticks! 
*









I will say I have been very happy to hear the many comments of so many lumberjock friends out there. It's always wonderful to share our different ideas and I feel like I am doing a good service to any of you that have an interest for getting in touch with the outdoors, different trees, and doing a little green wood work!

Remember to look out your window, your very next spoon or idea may just be right outside in a tree you have shared many good times under or around. You might be lucky for a huge tree with 2-4 inch diameter branches that need trimming…and you my friends have some good spoon wood!

Or you might be hiking in the woods….keep an eagle eye, it's a great game to play on a hike…a trained eye sees a spoon, hiking stick, etc. Wheelwrights would do this when having to get out in the country to find wagon parts. They were trained to see the wagon parts within the tree.

Of course walking with a large ax, hatchet or saw might be a wee bit strange while strolling at a public park…..but hell you can do it..and be sure to take pics of the onlookers as you saw that limb of cherry tree in your public park and then post them!......lol.
Just say…."Hey….Joe told me to do this to make some spoons!" …......LOL.

*Two that were once one. A split 5 inch branch of black cherry.
*








*Took the challenge and made good for it! Wheres Roger the Ice Cream woodworker?....lol. 
*









*CHECK OUT THE FINISHED PHOTOSHOOT OVER IN THE PROJECTS MADE OF WOOD SECTION…LOL.
*
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73149
The Galoot Library is in progress, so the next blog visit I hope to share some more of that work with you.

Thanks friends for sharing some time with me, and most of all keep creating what you love.

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *All the things of wood and wonder*
> 
> The greatest expression of any art is the freedom of too many rules, regulations, or minds closed to new ideas.
> 
> ...


Nice blog …...your dad's walking sticks look great!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *All the things of wood and wonder*
> 
> The greatest expression of any art is the freedom of too many rules, regulations, or minds closed to new ideas.
> 
> ...


Great blog Joe and some lovely photos, but didn't you say in the last episode that you were ending this blog series? You must have it bad bro.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *All the things of wood and wonder*
> 
> The greatest expression of any art is the freedom of too many rules, regulations, or minds closed to new ideas.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA…...Your are correct Andy. Ok….....I am Joe and I have addiction for making spoons….lol.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *All the things of wood and wonder*
> 
> The greatest expression of any art is the freedom of too many rules, regulations, or minds closed to new ideas.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe. I'll have some tea made from that tree. And we can stir it with your spoon. The spoons look as if they are getting easier. 
The walking sticks are looking nice as well.
Keep them coming.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Return from the storm*

My words from my last project began with…..

"Well friends I am here inland in NJ, they say the storm known as Hurricane Sandy is fast approaching us."

My friends I am here to write that it approached, and sadly this time she wasn't a very kind lady at all to the tri-state area. For me and my family I am amazed, blessed and happy to report all is well and we have electric back as of yesterday morning. For millions the Jersey Shore has simply been blitzed, almost reminds me of being a kid in the dirt pile outside with little matchbox cars and army men swooping some sand over the little make believe town. When we were children we never think make believe disasters provide real fears or harm, they just pass some hours of pretend.

But this time there was no pretending and no toys, just homes gone, memories lost in the seas of mother nature. We were in the dark for 2 1/2 days without smart phones just plain cells conserving energy and food. No gas stove so we rigged a country styled cook-in over the fireplace and tried to keep happy and grateful to be far inland away from the monstrous floods so many dealt with.

Some good old fashioned battery radio with updates and our police scanner non stop with police, emt's, and countless workers moving non stop to try and make some small solace of a maddening swirling wind.

I have lived in NJ my whole young life and I realize we are fairly a greenhorn state when discussing rough weather. We are not very battle tested when mother nature sends some tilting of the storm scales our way. We get a few heavy snow storms per year heavy thundershowers things like that, but this time I can say we got caught by something that in my opinion is now a game changer regarding preparation and future real estate placement.

The earth is changing all of the time, no more than simple logic is tapping us on the shoulder as the wicked waves of clouds and possible destruction churn every few months on the weather map.

As the night got fairly cold I began to learn the humble lessons weather can throw your way. I began to also admit how bad this storm was this time around, no over hype it was really going to have it's high winded ways. 
With all of that considered the actuality of it compared to so many other horrible weather events in our country or across the globe I would say that Sandy was not the worst in the category of overall catastrophe. The following days displayed that we are just not an environment of people that have adapted to tougher climates and situations here in NJ. With that thought I will conceed a ton of destruction and damage was done. We just need to learn a little more patience and put down our gadgets.

I would love to paint a brother and sister love thy neighbor scenario, but this would be a false impression to spin to my readers from my keyboard to your monitors.

I saw a few more impatient and impolite people personally than I care to admit. Lines of people standing and many arguing over gas. Most of the standing crowd early on could not even think of being without power for a day so they needed to fill there generators up.

As I currently write this, sadly there are still an incredible amount of cold folks with no power who I am sure are at wits end. I really hope and pray they get power as soon as possible, especially for the elderly.

Flipping the coin and wanting to inject some optimism there are some great folks helping and doing amazing work as well. For my personal accounts I did not get the feeling it was as many as I would like, although I suppose my wishes are far more corny almost huck finn than most people act in these busy times.

Finally on this part of the story I add my deepest condolences to the many people that lost any family or homes.

Now attempting to regain some additional positive ground I think it's high time to introduce some good old fashioned out in the sticks wood stuff!....How about it LJ's?? Tough times in the neighborhood but we still gotta keep it sawing!

I was extremely blessed that my home, family, and friends are all ok and no trees for the most part damaged any homes or vehicles. But we did have some big ole mamas and papas fall in my back woods!

2 days after the storm I was out to the grounds. The sunshine made a cameo exposing some real treasures…..Cherry….Cherry….and did I say…Cherry??.....lol. If you have been hip to my spoon making blog work than you know I love, love, love, Black Cherry wood…just some great stuff for making those wooden spoons!

For a guy like me this was some pirate wood treasure abounds lads and lasses! Arrrrgh…look at all this branch work fallen and just waiting for some sawdust!

I was an adrenalized downright goof almost slobbering at the thoughts of firing the old keystone 2 man saw up and having a workout hauling some sweet cherry back to the shop.

I am dam sure that many would rightly cuss any sign of a tree at this horrible time, all the more I want to take these old time pieces back and put all of my soul into them. Make something to warm a heart and remind us that the tree is all apart of life even though sometimes it can damage, harm or kill us. Nature has that marveling complexity…the grand beautiful experiences of it can sometimes weave into something that can raise the highest of hells.

Out to the woods we go!

*Pic 1:* There she fell friends, a big ole cherry tree giving me some work well into the winter for some carving, spooning, and treenware learning!










*Pic 2-4:* A pretty darn good amount of stock here to choose from indeed.




























*Pic 5:* Out here where the sticker vines are minding your manners…lol









*Pic 6:* Nature set it all up for this spoon guy. A great split from the fall right where I would have done it…...this will be a future blog and spoon because this is telling me where to start the journey! My trained eye already tells me, 2 spoons for the split.










*Pic 7:* Yikes …..I'd better get sawing instead of playing photographer….lol. This is all going to eventually be hand sawn. Let the madness…....begin!










*Pic 8:* A nice guy in the summer selling what he had from his garage at the auction had this big boy just sitting underneath some rakes and garden stuff….....feeling the teeth a bit I asked…."How much for the saw?"......."10 bucks"........*SOLD!*....LOL. Friends the blade is a mere virgin…..no worries for the sharpening this one pretty much sat untouched for years in his garage.
I converted the 2 man to a single operation sliding the handle down and got the shoulders fired up and watching the sawdust sail all the while smelling better all the time! Sweet Cherry!!!!!



















*Pic 9-10:* Train your eyes if you looking to sport a good spoon. All of the early craftspeople did this all the way from wheelrights on up the line. They all eventually trained the eyes to see the shapes in nature…then started at getting the stock cut. This can become a fun game, a woodworkers puzzle if you like. Next hike see in nature where the spoons, walking sticks, bowls etc. are in the trees.


















Well gang I sure appreciate if you hung in there and read this longer than usual blog….lol. I got a nice 40% of this stock cut down in this session and it was a sure job to get it there….lol.

I once more send me prayers and best wishes to all in need. I still need fuel for my trucks and more food…hoping that will be less of a struggle by Monday. Keep calm to any locals that may read, let's work together.

To all of my good friends I sure thank you for your comments and positive wishes. I hope to get back to normal soon in my lifestyle and bring more woodwork your way!

Thank you for your time and inspirations, be good to each other!

10-4!

Joe


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jjw5858 said:


> *Return from the storm*
> 
> My words from my last project began with…..
> 
> ...


make great use of all the new found timber.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Return from the storm*
> 
> My words from my last project began with…..
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

Thanks for writing this post. Here in Eastern Canada, short of a few historical ice storms, we really haven't had to deal with such a catastrophe. I find it interesting to hear how people react and how people manage.

Take care


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

jjw5858 said:


> *Return from the storm*
> 
> My words from my last project began with…..
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you did not lose your home as so many have and that your family is safe.


----------



## woodpezzer (May 13, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Return from the storm*
> 
> My words from my last project began with…..
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, I'm glad you made it through the storm relatively unscathed. It seems these events are hitting us here in the states with increasing intensity and frequency. We're still working on clearing the mess from a brutal 100mph storm in 09. It takes time. I hope you and all those affected by "Sandy" are back to normal soon.

It's great that you found a nice supply of wood to carve. Like you, I often find myself visualizing a spoon or walking stick in an interesting looking limb. Nice photography-I got a kick out of the little spoon drawing!

Take care and keep writing and creating!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Return from the storm*
> 
> My words from my last project began with…..
> 
> ...


Glad you came through fine. Very sad situation. I do hope you're able to salvage some of mother nature's cast off's.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Return from the storm*
> 
> My words from my last project began with…..
> 
> ...


Glad you and your family fared well. Mother Nature is a beast. Sadly, you can only prepare for such devastation, but, still are never really ready for it. I wish the best for many still without any of our "luxuries".. I've sent my donation. I did it for Katrina, I'll continue to do it as I can. God bless all the good folks helping out.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Return from the storm*
> 
> My words from my last project began with…..
> 
> ...


Nice to know you're OK Joe. It is difficult to plan for events as big as Sandy. Even if you try to cover all the bases, mother nature can throw you a curve ball.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Return from the storm*
> 
> My words from my last project began with…..
> 
> ...


As with the others I am also glad to hear that you and your family are safe. In Sept. 2009 my family and I were without power for about six days. A storm came through the area and power went down all over the place. Times like these can do one of two things, it can bring out the best in people or it can bring out their worst. I suppose which side comes out depends on the choices we make.

Thanks for sharing this life experience with us. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and those who are going through this.

Enjoy the new harvest of Black Cherry.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Back at the log*

Barely a week past the misadventures and tragedy of hurricane Sandy and ole New Jeyyyyessssy has a new storm to deal with. Although much lighter than Sandy's roar this experience provides snow mixed with freezing rain.

The hell with it I say and time to get back out to the log and craft something from some of this large quantity of newly handsawn black cherry wood….(you know I was not going to let that sit too long…lol)
A few hours here and there each afternoon and the end result was my very first kuksa!

Kuksa?, you ask shocked…well Kuksa to you too then buddy!!....haaaa, no worries friends…heres the breakdown:

*Guksi (or Finnish: kuksa; Swedish: kåsa) is a type of drinking cup traditionally duodji crafted by the Sami people of northern Scandinavia from carved birch burl.*

Well I do not have any of that lovely birch wood so we will fashion something up with some black cherry!

I have seen many variations on the theme of creating this kind of cup and I knew I could definitely prosper in my hatchet skills by trying to make one.

The shop is a bit of an extra mess so the joinery of my galoot library needs to get resurrected and will next week so we can have fun looking at that one soon.

Currently I think just to release the vast stress of the past weeks of all of this storm business. I found the bush craft work helpful to tame the worried brain so forward my ideas marched.

This afternoon was a real inspiration if you don't mind a cold shop and the snow making an early and proud arrival. Lot's of slush in this stuff and fearing that an evening ice may grow into the next morning. Fingers crossed….oh wait I can't carve if I do that….lol

Ironic I choose the craft work that hails from such cold climate but I must admit it fueled my energy to see the remainder of the work through allowing for a surprised completion.

First times are always sportful opportunities to criticize or encourage more learning for the next time. I always try for the road of encouragement.

I am really happy for this being my first attempt knowing there are a great amount of things to work on but the hatchet and knives danced in great unison. The trick for me was conducting the proper tempo while maintaining a focused eye at the stock that needs ridding of.

Well I made a spoon from the recent cherry haul as well, here are some random pics of some time spent in the woodshop…..take a look!

*You may recall this picture from the last blog. I said I would most likely create my next spoon from this split…and sure enough I did. Made a longer stirring spoon from the top split section!*



























*The view here was getting mighty white and cold although the hatchet and knife work kept my warmth to carry on.*



























Now then…..of course all of this talk about the Kuksa and all I had was a small cameo appearance….lol.

*Check out the project here…....
*

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73847

Thanks for reading gang…and all the best!

Joe


----------



## kmh2412 (Feb 8, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Back at the log*
> 
> Barely a week past the misadventures and tragedy of hurricane Sandy and ole New Jeyyyyessssy has a new storm to deal with. Although much lighter than Sandy's roar this experience provides snow mixed with freezing rain.
> 
> ...


Joe, nice work on the kuksa. Keep warm out there.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Back at the log*
> 
> Barely a week past the misadventures and tragedy of hurricane Sandy and ole New Jeyyyyessssy has a new storm to deal with. Although much lighter than Sandy's roar this experience provides snow mixed with freezing rain.
> 
> ...


Whuuuuu it looks cold there.
Nice work, wonderful the gifts of nature.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Back at the log*
> 
> Barely a week past the misadventures and tragedy of hurricane Sandy and ole New Jeyyyyessssy has a new storm to deal with. Although much lighter than Sandy's roar this experience provides snow mixed with freezing rain.
> 
> ...


Joe - some lovely pictures there. Mother Nature was vexed enough to blow down a tree
but at least She half said sorry by splitting that branch for you.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Back at the log*
> 
> Barely a week past the misadventures and tragedy of hurricane Sandy and ole New Jeyyyyessssy has a new storm to deal with. Although much lighter than Sandy's roar this experience provides snow mixed with freezing rain.
> 
> ...


I hope things are returning to some sort of normal for those of you effected by these storms. It's good to hear that you're not letting it get you down too much.

Good to see the new projects. I'd like to know how you keep the spoons from cracking or checking. My interest in spoon making has peaked as a result of your recent posts. I would like to know what types of tools are used. Any chance of a little tutorial?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Back at the log*
> 
> Barely a week past the misadventures and tragedy of hurricane Sandy and ole New Jeyyyyessssy has a new storm to deal with. Although much lighter than Sandy's roar this experience provides snow mixed with freezing rain.
> 
> ...


Joe I am glad to see the storm didn't effect you passion. Great work!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*From hearts, to trees, to hands*

The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.

One after another as the evening moved on. I tried to ignore such sounds but there was no way my instant recognition was not to give a small cringe every time another collapsed to the ground from crack to utter thud.

The lights dimmed and toyed with our fears throughout the evening and ultimately just as I decided to hit the sack…just before midnight…booooom….no more power….lol.

I got my flash light and preceded to turn on our police scanner and sure enough there was an entire barrage of calls from all over of live electric wires on cars, trees in roads, and power outages were a regular prescription for the midnight to early morning hours. This was just plain old not fun anymore friends seeing such destruction only a mere week after such tragedy. This snow storm was really becoming a hard pill to swallow but mother nature cares little about that and has her ways so I suppose it's best to let her vent it all out and bring us some sunny days…lol.

I finally retreated to bed before one in the morning with power out and the silence interrupted by transformers buzzing throughout the neighborhood and more branches tumbling home to the ground.

I was expecting a visit from Rod Serling because this truly was becoming the twilight zone.

Just mere weeks ago I went from going for morning walks at my local beach to seeing the boardwalk float away or wash up on peoples front lawns. I had some friends without power since the day after sandy right up until today. Weather sure decided on dealing us some harsh realities here in NJ.

Well there is always a morning after…in any good drama anyway so out of my bed I was to witness the damage. A lot of decent sized limbs thrashed all over, still no power. Finally after an hour….hope was here and the power had come back! Lots of cleanup to do but at least we could get warm inside now when the job was done…lol.

Looking around the yard of limbs and snowdrifts there was one real sad tale to this composition. My Mother and Father more than 25 years ago planted a plum tree and she took some pretty bad abuse. The weighted snow made for a few good limbs to break away like taking a enjoyable masterpiece and watching it get tossed to the ground. Mother nature most of the times I love ya….but sometimes you are a wicked bitch with your displays of power.

Planting this plum tree was my Mom's project some 25 years ago as she loved to plant and garden. My Mom has been passed away February of 2000 and it blows my mind to even think how much time has slipped on.

Me and my Father recalled after her passing how incredibly this tree grew.

There may be a few dozen trees you pass by in familiar places on a daily basis but I think it's amazing how you have a chosen cherished few that may impact sweet memories like holding wonderful moments in your heart. Just as the limbs that may fall away life is truly a tender vessel. I would say that peaks and valleys make for a difficult balance that no mere mortal may ever propose to master in the riddle that is life while striving to live it worthy of your best efforts. 


















That plum tree was named after me…and my mom planted it there with my dad. Now I had to prune the broken limbs away from the wreckage. All of a sudden there I was out in the cold early evening sawing away, seeing the pretty violet leaves scatter across the white snow and this huge lump was sticking in my throat. It was almost like cutting something more spiritual than casual timber, it was family, so disregarding it was no easy accomplishment.


















With my heart heavy filled with many memories of my mom I knew with the larger diameter pieces I would make some spoons although they would be sacred keepsakes for me to share with friends like you.

The spoon may very well have been one of the first instruments our mothers introduced us too as infants. Now from a child to a grown man I feel so lucky to create something from the tree that my mother left me.




































































































Thanks mom I guess you are in the wind smiling and nourishing me with more spoons.

The carving for me was humble and in some special way I love it for being just that. This spoon is just taking something sad and making it beautiful and alive again, a sort of positive metamorphosis of some broken branches.

*No matter your craft if your sweat does not smell of the love you have for it
you need not bother further maintenance of it's challenges.

The soul is the ship that guides the broken spirit,
and up from ashes your strength can revive your ridden worries to refreshed opportunity.

Never let the lingering questions of depressed ideas smuggle away your lost desires,
Move yourself forward into new found glory and raise your hammers to make the wooden wonders.

Care for one another, take solace in every thunder, run yourself tired with extreme excitement
as a student that loves every lesson and cannot wait for further instruction.
*

Take care friends and thanks for reading,

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Good story and glad y'all were pretty much spared what befell many others. The plum tree story almost had me crying but I am in reality…..a rough, tough, cream-puff! LOL

Love the spoon you made from the plum tree and was wondering….not just about this spoon but all the "green" wood spoons you make…..............after they have totally dried, do they move/change much?

Again, a great blog entry.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Joe I cant say anything to compare to what you have already written.
A wonderful blog.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Wonderful spoon and story. Great to save pieces for remembrance.

Have you ever considered writing short stories? You would be awesome!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Very cool to hear that you are making something positive and beautiful from something so special.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Joe, Mom would be very proud of you, and of the work you do. I have a few of those trees in my life also.
You really need to put all of these journal entries into a manuscript, I bet you would have a fine book for market to go with the spoons. thanks for taking us along on your journey again.. its always a pleasure to travel with you.
Papa


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe
That is one story I have to come to grips with and try to understand .
I love the spoon and have the feeling that you are not done with it yet ,
it has too much meaning .
Thanks for sharing your emotions and thoughts with us and sometime down the road I may do the same.
Stay well my friend and keep sharing your craft and wonderful writing .


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call turning a negative into a positive !


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
I have a tear of joy in my eye, thank you.
What a wonderful memory of your mother, I send her my thoughts.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *From hearts, to trees, to hands*
> 
> The latest snow storm fast approached and sadly it was a hellish mix of heavy wet snow just perfect for falling many limbs and trees that had been loosened up by hurricane sandy. As I posted my Kuksa blog I was warmed and inspired by all of my LJ friends but soon enough the sounds of various cracking branches giving forth from the weight of the wet snow was an alarming sound throughout my yard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that with us Joe. Sombody once said that "Things turn out best for people who make the best out of the way things turn out."

You've done that and your mother would be proud of both your skill and the objects your create.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Additional training in treenware*

Like any process through the creation of wooden spoons this has enabled me to become more adept at understanding the process of making bowl shapes. This work is small, and I find it to be just the correct size for beginning to grow the skill.

*A spoon carved from pine:
*
Hopefully as time goes on I will have more equipped larger timber, a hand adz and a bowl horse for correctly jigging in the blanks and working them to finality. For now this small piece of cherry wood presents a strong first lesson and the opportunity to understand more about the overall process.

Making the kuksa was a challenge but provided me the results and additional confidence to try a bowl. I would say the kuksa was more of a difficult task having to make such a deep bowl and a handle with a hole in it.

*My first try at a Kuksa done here in cherry:
*
This particular Swedish influenced small cherry bowl was at first a real tough catch to grab. The main ingredient with doing most of this bush craft business is having proper, sturdy and safe jigs for the hand work. So it looks like this guy has to create a bowl horse soon because even this little bowl was very interesting and satisfying work to perform as I would love to do more of it.

I really love that this work for me personally gives so much back in the lessons of timber, patience, and dealing with frustration. Behold lumber jocks, make no mistake about my words…this work does not always start out with an artisans glee, for there are pitfalls, sour starts and a few choice words at times…lol.

But in the entirety of the climb for fashioning a small humble hand worked bowl there are mysteries of something great unlocked inside the human spirit. To hew timbers, work calluses to a leathery numbness, sweat and conceptualize the next maneuver. I am without doubt that my efforts may be inspired by a sober combination of joys, grief, fear, and wonder of what this one simple man can do with honed tools and ideas.

The only thing that can hold back the ongoing quest of any of our plans to work new ground is our lack of fire to calm the storms of an innocent child like excitement. Whenever I take hold of something I want to engage in the steps with the simplicity of an enjoyable spirit.

But of course once the work has set it's course it becomes very physical and ever challenging. I still recall the best aspects of the battle of building or shaping things are when your body is in full tempo like a championship boxer in the 5th round, everything is instincts, rhythm, and focus. The work is difficult but rewarded with hard efforts and somehow the psyche is massaged by wooden pieces fitting from our learned skills perhaps when life's obstacles are left with dissatisfaction it may be a wonderful recipe to hold all things together.

Sometimes the particular piece seems to call us out making us humbled in our fumbled attempts. Yes woodworking green or dried sure has it's moments of taking our energies down a notch. That is where I feel the actual work of wood takes place. Maybe the discouraging portions of the problem teach our hands the correct way to work though the knots, broken tails, or improper cuts. Possibly we may agree to be found incorrect and find new avenues to comply and compromise the worked plan around the woods telling tales. Many of these timbers before saw mills and lumber yards sat tall, strong and proud with there forest families so I suppose although cut apart from its whole those pieces they still have some weight to throw around our way far after the fact of their inevitable demise.

I love it and I cuss it, I care for it and I fuss for it. The many grains, leaves and barks masquerade in a wooded paradise as I walk through my daily purposes to attain a calmness in my very small spot in life. The future is masked in jaded throw away applications, minds are educated faster than ever all the while having little knowledge of the fields so ever green and waiting to show us more than our status on facebook.

*I try to always set time aside for the places that provide me with works as well as wonders:
*

So the tools are the instruments that I use to conduct the music in the specific way I hear it for any given design following the grains hoping for small victories, keeping my emotions in check. This game of hand tools is an out dated idea a silly notion passed on by increased ingenuity. As I continue to try and charm those old hand tool relics with oil cans, stones, and spirit I find the truth in our modern days that it's the individuals attitudes that receives most of the rewards of any attempted charm as the tools just guide us there.

The roads are open to explore as this sought after craft of history may only serve us best if it is placed in our future. We might produce muscles we never knew we had by expanding our minds and depending on our craft work through the basic senses of ourselves.

*Here is a brief slideshow of some of the moves taken to achieve a small carved bowl.
*

*The beginning blank of black cherry:
*


*The aroma is as wonderful as the wood carves:
*

*A nice trick if your without an adz is to take the heel of your hatchet and gently adz in the start of your bowl:*


*A nice sharp gouge and sturdy jig or vice will help remove the inner wood and carry out the tasks for the hollowing:*


*Now the process begins to take shape:
*

*A spokeshave for bowl work makes for nice shaping in concert with your carving knives!:*


*SEE THE FINISHED BOWL IN THE PROJECTS SECTION!
*

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74467/edit

Lucky we are to dabble inside a once mandatory vocation for outside our workshops we have food, water and health wether the project is square or crooked. I give thanks for this and look forward to more of the experiences sharing with words and photographs some small part of my world. I hope it may keep you boxing and feeling alive, creative and happy. Look inside the tree as well as past it.

Take care friends and remember to laugh more!

Joe


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Additional training in treenware*
> 
> Like any process through the creation of wooden spoons this has enabled me to become more adept at understanding the process of making bowl shapes. This work is small, and I find it to be just the correct size for beginning to grow the skill.
> 
> ...


Nice blog, that is real wood working.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Additional training in treenware*
> 
> Like any process through the creation of wooden spoons this has enabled me to become more adept at understanding the process of making bowl shapes. This work is small, and I find it to be just the correct size for beginning to grow the skill.
> 
> ...


As always, your work here is educational and inspiring.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Woodworkers thoughts by way of world works*

The birch wood I rescued was fast sawn and put to work from hatchet to knives. I eagerly progressed through this grain I had been longing to find shaping my first spoon of this species hoping the sheer victory of acquiring it may lead to something new and improved.

I have been trying to look at more classic spoon designs, and realized my quest has been interrupted due to my lack of taking enough wood away…lol. I guess my fears were discovered as I tossed through my tote of past creations and each one was just too thick.

Isn't it funny how we really need to take a few steps back now and then to see the progress…or even sometimes a lack there of.

But I surely was not fussed over the discovery just determined to try and render it with an improved approach.




I am sure that I may share a common bond between many of you out there in the world of woodworkers in that we want to try so many different projects from cabinets and chairs, to finally getting that new workbench made.

For my own opinions worth this is where I see the great commonality of woodwork and being a musician….you can never in ones lifetime get to all of it…or learn it all. That can be a reality taken in a few directions but I would say for me I continue to try and be thankful and satisfied with all that I have learned in the last 2 and half years in my leap into woodwork.

I have obviously found a wonderful expression and growing skill in my spoon making but I would be lying if I said I did not feel guilty neglecting my Woodright Galoots Library….and trust me….it's at the finish line too!....lol.

But the holidays are fast moving celebrations anymore as I grow older. The wonders of being 7 years old again and having that great impatience of being told Christmas is 3 months away ….3 months away!!!!???? Wasn't that an eternity for most kids?



The woodwork for me I would agree has taken some lost good spirit of the holidays and kindly replaced it in my soul. I am like anyone else easily swept off into the fast paced needed it yesterday world and would submit that my attitudes on many things have gotten a bit sour. There's an ironic fascination in realizing that as I grow older, seeing some of todays younger people I have somehow become the judge of what I was only fifteen years before. I think father time enjoys a good laugh now and then. But I love a good laugh as much as I can get one and I would say it's about the best medicine there is that does not have fifteen side effects..lol.

The ever so welcoming world of marketing jargon has surely been more than accommodating in presenting our frazzled minds with worthless worries. From stomach, back, sleep, sex drive, rashes, teeth! If you don't have it, trust me there are more than plenty of ways for business suits to try and bustle their strategies to commercialize that YOU DO HAVE IT…and may need to see your doctor…..NOW…..lmao!

When did listening to your body and making simple judgments get exchanged for increased subliminal message commercial blitzkrieg. Again I turn to the woods and let some of those questions answer themselves.

I have made up my mind that I do not want to proceed so hurriedly into the world of technology without having a grasp for these far stronger and important elements of green grass and grains of wood. I feel when I am more than willing to set those basic good elements of life away for only gadgets that need recharging I and all of us lose something of a hidden treasure.




I still enjoy the feel of a book in my hands, pages tattered, yellowed yet bound by the bindery.
Walking before an open path with various trees unfolding their welcome to my future footsteps not needing a treadmills programmed visual excursion to help persuade my lazy impatience.
I enjoy a handful of friends that I call because I enjoy talking to them without updating my every boring move with icons exposing my lack of being personable. 
Holding a door for a stranger and just saying hi because it's become a lost art of simple courtesy.

We have been bloated with great amounts of technological blunder, with applications handheld in our stressed sweaty palms that tell us the speed of light or how to cook dinner and yet somehow there is a growing number of drivers that rarely engage in using a turn signal so they do not end up in an accident….lol. We are funny people.

But then again I did say…... I love a good laugh as much as I can get one.

I suppose I should keep with the grains. Keep trying to render my good spirit and share that with the good folks that get it.

Be well friends and thanks for stopping by!

Joe

*The cabin was made of Christmas, the tree soared to the roof
The needles lay beneath the shape, of the evergreen strong and true

Those old oak logs a vision, of timbers keeping tune
The moon shines down the snow drift, stars sing midnight blue

Those were the days of glory, faded none the less
The memories unjaded, those times were all the best

Santa a secret dream, soaring in his machine
From fireplace to childs face, this is what Christmas means

Never lose your wonder, and take hold of your gift
To help a troubled brother, to give his soul a lift

We hurry and we worry, to make our Christmas theme
But don't forget the purpose, to give to those who need

Only you'll know Christmas, if you still believe
The season is a riddle, the answer never seen

Never old or weary, when you have your spirit
Send a merry Christmas so all the world can here it!

The sleigh is strong and plenty, the toys are tried and true 
The elves worked hard and hungry, their benches worn and hewed

Oh the carpenter loves his tools, the north pole knows them many
Stanleys, disstons, rows of benches, woodwork more than ready

For in the northest poles, the workers have the best
Christmas time is soon along, Santa needs his rest

Trains, planes, buses or cars, put them all away
Ups or federal express, have no work this day

His winter nap was long and well, the sleigh is suited proudly
Reindeer clear the snow filled path, the jolly laugh roars loudly

Rest your worries worn in flannel, warm your frosty beds
Santas sleigh is on it's way, soon above our heads

Those old oak logs were freezing, as night became a snow
But somehow they were filled with heat the morning we awoke

The tree was filled with presents, a letter was attached
I went to read its message, see who's gift it matched

"The cabin was made of Christmas" the pen etched as the start
"I filled the oak with Christmas hopes, because it's in your heart"*

© JJWDesigns


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworkers thoughts by way of world works*
> 
> The birch wood I rescued was fast sawn and put to work from hatchet to knives. I eagerly progressed through this grain I had been longing to find shaping my first spoon of this species hoping the sheer victory of acquiring it may lead to something new and improved.
> 
> ...


Boy you sure so some great work with hand tools. Nice projects!!...............Jim


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworkers thoughts by way of world works*
> 
> The birch wood I rescued was fast sawn and put to work from hatchet to knives. I eagerly progressed through this grain I had been longing to find shaping my first spoon of this species hoping the sheer victory of acquiring it may lead to something new and improved.
> 
> ...


Your hand tool work is an inspiration. It's also continuing to improve.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Woodworker's Revival*

Many times I ponder the current state of our lives on this pale blue dot better known as earth. I witness the more than horrible events of random shootings of children, firemen, and street kids in poor neighborhoods and sometimes think that perhaps my childhood was way too easy, maybe even a bit unrealistic.

I have never been a member of any church or one set in stone belief, and I am fully accepting of anyone who believes full on in theirs as long as your not at my door pushing it on me. I suppose my church has been found in many wonderful facets from playing music with friends to peeling bark from a hickory tree knee deep in the woods. A sky laced with soon to fall snow or a herd of 800 mph stock cars blazing around an asphalt oval on a Saturday night. I have found miles of lengthy fortune in simple measures.

There was a few unorganized tossed about years in my late twenties to early thirties where I thought making money and just not caring about much was the toast of the town for living good. You run wild and sometimes believe that your untouchable from grief, hardships, or losses when your busy being young.

Now I am lost in the simplicity of real things, a pocket knife and a good book to read. An old scratched pick up truck and a haul of cherry wood. I currently get as giddy as a 6 year old running the roads of upstate NY with my beloved Jenn at the wheel as we pick out how many large portions of the side mountains have birches on them.
Something about that wonderful white bark inviting thoughts of Christmas, calm, or good wood to carve!

As the roadsides sweep up my imagination I feel rested in thought realizing no matter how many unexplainable times that we see in our current day that my mind still has room for simple wonder. Daydreaming is the best application that no machine, gizmo, cell phone, tablet, etc….can give you. The game of daydreaming is totally up to unleashing your inner child and I call for all of us to take a few lost minutes and do so daily.

My thoughts take me to the caring of our souls in these stressed times, we need to remember to be better to ourselves so we may love our families even more. When your inner soul rolls down a dusty road lost of any proper navigation it can get pretty complicated steering others we care about in the right direction.

This morning as I push keys to communicate my text I have called myself "A messenger" that's it, that's what my wood working is. I have no professional carpentry experience, I lack any high caliber building credits, I am an enthusiast, a lover of the ideas of a total open field of creativity through the expression of wood.

This notion to give anyone the urge to want to get closer to using hand tools, saw a log, feel the enjoyment of planing your own shavings…..that is what I love doing! It is not only for me to aspire to improve my own exercises at the bench…but to inspire yours. I feel that if a troubled kid spent at day learning these old traditional skills, hewing timbers, drawknifing a branch, turning on a lathe, what a terrific inspiration and beginning process of giving that kid confidence and self regard.

I look at these passing days, this sad economy and we need roots once more of what we as humans do best…basics. Wood work provides pulling the fallen upward to meet themselves in the mirror and dust off their lost courage. Somehow these simple activities provide some greater satisfaction within our human engine than we truly realize.

So I suppose as I sit at my stump with axe, knife and passion for trying to learn more I have more messages to give to anyone who cares to see them. My message is….. sometimes we miss what's really golden while chasing all day for something that's only temporary in it's rewards.

Excuse me friends….let me get off of my stump…lmao.

Now…..here's some fun pics of Christmas goodies!!!!!

*1-3:* If green wood work is your thing look no further than calling up the great Drew Langsner at Country Workshops and ordering one of these gems. The Hans Karlsson Sloyd Axe, it's a keeper! Wonderful gift, very light, very sharp and only an instrument to be treated with the highest of respect when using. The handle is crafted spot on fitting just right for the job. It has a double bevel so south paws like myself still get to enjoy this serious awesome handcrafted hatchet. Hans Karlsson is a swedish toolmaker and one of the highly regarded at his awesome skill to craft great tools. This is no comparison to something from a big box store so if your serious about wanting a life long hatchet….call Drew. You can find his site here: http://countryworkshops.org/






*4:* Topping this off with a Hans Karlson hook knife for spooning some bowls makes for a wonderful session of sharp enjoyment. This is a real hookknife, trust me pay the $70 dollars you really will not look anymore to the cheaper models with poor steel. They cut…but nothing like this. This hookknife is strong and very supported with a razor sharp blade. Drew sells them both right and lefty. Keep in mind if you are unaware of it and you get Drew Langsner on the phone…...you are talking to one of the super talents and teachers of country woodworking, although Drew will act as if he's unaware of it…...uhh…..he's the man and knows his craft forwards and backwards.

*5:* What a nice trio of Christmas gifts….thanks to my loved ones! Making spoons as well as other treenware just got a whole lot easier. A lovely Mora Scandi knife rips the shavings down with ease making for clean cuts.


*6:* Time to give the hatchet a test drive on some found storm birch…..think I will make a larger serving spoon….let's take a spin.



*7:* Roughing the shapes the hatchet flows with such light easy to handle hewing. You can practically carve with this hatchet once you get your skills up to par.


*8:* Through the power of show biz…..look the spoon is roughed out and ready for additional tlc once it dries out a little!


Hope your Christmas was wonderful and that you enjoy all of your daydreams!

All the best and thanks so much for your comments. I appreciate all of you for taking the time to have a read and take a look! *THANK YOU!*

Joe


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworker's Revival*
> 
> Many times I ponder the current state of our lives on this pale blue dot better known as earth. I witness the more than horrible events of random shootings of children, firemen, and street kids in poor neighborhoods and sometimes think that perhaps my childhood was way too easy, maybe even a bit unrealistic.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your thoughts. This is some times that would have never ever thought of. My heart is heavy for all the innocent lives, and devastated families in these ruthless acts of evil. I won't get into this because it makes me sick. It's not a gun problem, it's a people problem. I will only say this. A big part of our problem, is our "slap on the wrist" judicial system. My system would be very simple. You do wrong, you get hung by the neck until dead…..........end of story. One other thought, I am in agreement with having teachers, principals, or someone who is armed in every single schoolhouse, to hopefully prevent this atroscity from ever happening again.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworker's Revival*
> 
> Many times I ponder the current state of our lives on this pale blue dot better known as earth. I witness the more than horrible events of random shootings of children, firemen, and street kids in poor neighborhoods and sometimes think that perhaps my childhood was way too easy, maybe even a bit unrealistic.
> 
> ...


I also appreciate your thoughts and, though I cannot find any fault with what you wrote, I have a sickening feeling that many people don't care or are afraid to let their feelings be know so as not to be "pigeon holed"!

Violence is abhorable, but is there more of it or are we being made aware of more of it? I have always thought, and was raised to believe, that all people are by nature good. However, after I graduated from UW and started working I found out that there are some people that do not have a conscience and I have a hard time understanding their motivation(s).


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworker's Revival*
> 
> Many times I ponder the current state of our lives on this pale blue dot better known as earth. I witness the more than horrible events of random shootings of children, firemen, and street kids in poor neighborhoods and sometimes think that perhaps my childhood was way too easy, maybe even a bit unrealistic.
> 
> ...


You got some nice tools there. I am sure you will put them to good use and learn a lot from them.

As I have said before, you write a great and insightful, thought-provoking blog….no matter what the subject.

Keep on, keepin' on !


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworker's Revival*
> 
> Many times I ponder the current state of our lives on this pale blue dot better known as earth. I witness the more than horrible events of random shootings of children, firemen, and street kids in poor neighborhoods and sometimes think that perhaps my childhood was way too easy, maybe even a bit unrealistic.
> 
> ...


I Like this; I read it twice. Very thought provoking Joe. I especially resonate with: "I suppose my church has been found in many wonderful facets from playing music with friends to peeling bark from a hickory tree knee deep in the woods. A sky laced with soon to fall snow or a herd of 800 mph stock cars blazing around an asphalt oval on a Saturday night. I have found miles of lengthy fortune in simple measures."

Thanks, Stewart


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworker's Revival*
> 
> Many times I ponder the current state of our lives on this pale blue dot better known as earth. I witness the more than horrible events of random shootings of children, firemen, and street kids in poor neighborhoods and sometimes think that perhaps my childhood was way too easy, maybe even a bit unrealistic.
> 
> ...


Anyone got a hatchet I can borrow? I promise I'll give it back, but you can hold on to my Justin Beaver CD just in case I forget.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworker's Revival*
> 
> Many times I ponder the current state of our lives on this pale blue dot better known as earth. I witness the more than horrible events of random shootings of children, firemen, and street kids in poor neighborhoods and sometimes think that perhaps my childhood was way too easy, maybe even a bit unrealistic.
> 
> ...


Joe I have just started a bit of green woodwork and I am not used to being squirted in the eye with tree sap. I am enjoying what I have done so far. Thanks for the inspiration.
Joe I love that axe.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Woodworker's Revival*
> 
> Many times I ponder the current state of our lives on this pale blue dot better known as earth. I witness the more than horrible events of random shootings of children, firemen, and street kids in poor neighborhoods and sometimes think that perhaps my childhood was way too easy, maybe even a bit unrealistic.
> 
> ...


Always a pleasure when you share your thoughts.
beautiful tools.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Trials of the pine*

I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.

Our weather was off and on presenting temperatures of 30-35 degrees with short sessions of light snow. The air was clear as I walked in the shop to collect my two man/one man keystone saw. About an eighth mile down my dirt road off towards the woods I walked into a small path where I approached the bull pine timber I sought after. This sadly was another hurricane sandy victim and not too long off I took the midsection away for a bowl horse or clave I also want to make for the shop.

*Here is the piece in progress …......ahhhhh the mighty pine!
*

I guess although I love getting that ebay win or cheap auction find I try to use all of these tools so I can learn how they are of best use. Collecting is fine and appreciated but they were made to use in some form. I think somewhere in the winds those former souls of craftsmen guide you along with the appreciation that the new owner continues to learn the ropes of the old dogs. So if it's an old hand tool in great shape I give it care and use it a little.

As the sawing began I was sure to randomly hit my saw with some wd-40 making the kerf a much smoother ride as the heavy sap was soon to stick the job too tight to continue. I paced myself since this style of work is not something I usually do although the wd-40 made the exercise ease through finality in about 20 minutes.

*I have sawn through, not as bad as I originally had planned.
*

I enjoyed the work breaking for a few seconds here and there just looking around taking the pine aroma in and thanking the good lord for feeling so free in the rythm of the outdoors. Once I cut through such a piece I feel this connection with it, like you had to gain it's respect with your sweat and hard work. I love that the most in this sort of task, the climb is in fact just as rewarding as the last coat of linseed oil as you stand back and snap the finished picture of your project. This old bull pine is one mean lady, heavy, unforgiving grain, gold and rich with knots the size of large stones that will buck your hatchet edge almost just as hard.

Standing one end up and somehow rigging it in my grandfathers old red wheel barrow my senses were in high regard knowing full focus and skill were nesseceary for backing this timber out to the dirt road. The diameter was a healthy 9.5 inches as the weight was more than enough. I gained my rythm in pulling the barrow along and up the slight incline back towards the shop to unload my catch.

*On to the barrow with care and steady moves!
*

*Back to the shop and time to shave the bark off, a sharp drawknife suits you for a handy way of dealing with this.*


*The work here is a wonderful chore, especially if the scent of pine is a favorite to breathe in…..lucky me..lol.*


*This portion of the task is done, now onto the relieving of the top by splitting…..or so I think…lol.
*


I would love to tell you that this pine with some wedges split down like a champion, but this piece needed to school me. I wedged, I hammered, I wedged some more and noticed the small split beginning and then the lesson was to be had…lol. No way will you split through these knots, it is just not going to happen. My German nature is sometimes a bit hard headed indeed, and I realized I forgot to read the map of the grain, I was lost in tunnel vision of the creation, well off the path of the message the wood was conveying to me with every heaving smash of hammer to thy wedge….lol.

So, we have to find a way, and nothing would work better than to simply make relief cuts fairly close together and chisel the top pieces out! I forgot the shot of the final pieces dismissal but the relief cuts pictured did a nice job, although those knots still were a battle to knock out cleanly.

This was hard work, I sure needed it too. This work tames a bad attitude quick and tempers your focus to the warmest measures. I felt extremely alive in the 30 degree shop, sawing down relieving another portion, muscles burning, sawdust shaking to the ground. It was a totally invigorating process, challenging the roughest cut work, beauty was on hold in place of gritting out the exercise to produce the raw form of this rugged wood. I felt those chopped knots guiding my will to see the whole thing through, and was sure that years after I will always remember this cold night in the shop executing the cuts to my desired vision.

Of course such extensive physical wood work feels better as you plow through in cold weather, although I humbly admit the layout and lines of cabinetry yearns for warmer thinking conditions as I held off working on my country carving throne…lol.

*A pine puzzle if you will. I forgot my ways excusing grain pattern fundamentals and would paid the price…lol.*


*The oldest tricks for the oldest of trades, when in doubt relief cuts to lose the wood. Make no mistake those knots held tough even still.*


*Took some 2×3 lumber and rounded some tenons for possible legs!
*

*With spokeshave in hand sitting at the shave horse is a wonderful way to get great exercise as well as a much needed skill building session of using a spokeshave. I recalled watching the great chairmaker Brian Boggs work a chair piece down at the horse and was awed by his sense of absolute skill in the shaving of it.*


*Here is a rough sketch giving the basic setup of what this would be handy for.
*

This is a shop project, something I tend too when I can. I am hoping to get this and my bowl horse (or clave) up for the spring. The bowl horse/clave is another log split affair used for making wooden bowls or even jigged properly with wedges is available for wooden clog making!

Well I suppose I should clog onward myself, I hope you enjoyed seeing some of this madness.

"Take time and enjoy those things thought as little, as you may someday see they are far greater in your empty days and yearn for their forgotten gifts" JJW

Thank you for your time,
Shave on!

Joe


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trials of the pine*
> 
> I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.
> 
> ...


Not only do i admire your work with hand tools, you're still the best writer on this website! Great job


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trials of the pine*
> 
> I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.
> 
> ...


+1 what Monte wrote!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trials of the pine*
> 
> I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.
> 
> ...


+2 what Monte wrote. I was shivering as I was reading. Lovely to see that saw in action Joe. I nearly bought one of those at the weekend along with three other saws, but decided against it in the end.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trials of the pine*
> 
> I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.
> 
> ...


You know what I think of your writing, so….....................on to the project you are working on. It looks great and I am sure will turn out just about perfect. Good job!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trials of the pine*
> 
> I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.
> 
> ...


Joe a good outing by the sound of it
I notice some raw material for spoons under the log 

Jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trials of the pine*
> 
> I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.
> 
> ...


Nice to see the handwork Joe. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trials of the pine*
> 
> I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun build, Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Trials of the pine*
> 
> I was having a rather cold and uninteresting time trying to draw up plans for my recent Country carving throne project so I set my feet to the woods for some pine that may allow me to create a piece to use in my shop. I knew just off the edge of the woods where I could fetch a pretty good chunk for a rustic bench to use for various tasks from sawing, hewing, etc. I needed to connect with some outdoor timber work, get the blood flowing (it was a cold day!) and have some challenges to try and meet my satisfactions with.
> 
> ...


*jjw5858* it looks like it's cold outside but I bet the work keeps you warm!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Wandering in the woods*

I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.

It was a wonderful escape to go wandering in the woods. The cabin was on a hill off of the river and down the long hill was all woods leading to the water. There was a main path a little roughed out with coves of roots and curious twisted trees, tons of vines, stickers and leaves. I had my little special spot to sit and think, perhaps look over my small pocket knife with wonder and a little fear while I would whittle away on a branch.

When I was 10 having a pocket knife was an almost taboo thing for my Mother to endure…..lol. But of course playing around with a swiss army knife one evening sure enough I closed the blade down in forgetfulness on my pointer finger…..ouch!!!!! A little blood, a small gash, a bandaid and I was John Wayne again in about half an hour out in the yard pretending to honor a make believe damsel in distress with my ever powerful swiss army knife. Bleedin' hands never stopped my playtime ….pilgrim.

I sit here now, wondering of my wandering in the woods and pose the question, where did this simple innocence for today's kids get traded away for being such soft insiders? I would answer my question with something I have brought up before, the loss of the art of make believe. When your 10 years old and have star wars figures, its up to your decision making to create a plot, adventure, game, etc. Now most video games handle all of that for us, instructing us to play in it's set format amusing our pastime on a screen reducing the chance to move our bodies outside for needed exercise.


*A small cherry tree and I look off to the frozen Hudson waiting to see the train pass on the other side.
*

As I moved along in the woods there was a haunting feeling mixed with a growing calm as I discovered how so many trees had been victim to past storms. It was weird, I was having flashbacks of the past walking alone as the leaves and vines skimmed my boots along the hike. Sassafras, Black Cherry, Black Locust, Hickory, Maple, Oak, what a roster of strong beauties looking towards the heavens unfolding there caution with every light breeze that whispered against there aging branches. Suddenly like that 10 year old I reached for my small buck knife and took a small sample of sassafras sap wood pausing to indulge in its perfume like aroma. If your lost in your soul a tree can surely send you home again.

Those woods have a certain way of taking your worries and putting them in a proper perspective. Unlike the child as a man my discoveries have shown me the incredible appreciation of how a wood worker can extend the lives of a tree through our craft work. Each species has a purposeful job that a skilled carpenter can use it for, to build something useful. I love the idea of taking a dieing tree, saving it before it rots, making something from it, placing it inside your home and thinking generations to come will look at it and go "who made this?" That tree may have been alive on a favorite portion of your yard, maybe a storm dropped it, a sentimental piece of your home is lost where your children played or you as a child played, but a crafts person can saw it, care for it, create something wonderful for you to still have from that fallen tree, that is a gift like nothing you can ever purchase. I love the stages of the overall process, the biggest picture that working with the wood can enlighten our knowledge and lives with.


*What a site to see, as cold as it was it was warm in the best of spirits.
*

For my 2 cents I feel so much more of that creativity through woodwork is brought about by the art of make believe. That chair does not exist, the chair that…..YOU see in your mind. If you can see it, believe in it, you have a better chance of actually creating it. I feel here is where hand tool work is so available to push these elementary concepts into our wood working routine. When we have so much of the information readily available to us that in some way we have lost our own plot, adventure, or originality. Instant satisfying results do not exist in this arena, only testing the seas of your inner instincts. Practice beyond practice will make those chisels cut efficiently, that spokeshave chamfer, the hand saw cut a respectable line. Although I would strongly suggest this same approach with machines as well, stepping outside the lines and creating your own vision is a satisfying process. Going beyond the pre-calculations of digital data and seeing something of your very own.

Our current world provides an amazing amount of quick information, incredible leaps and bounds, heartbreaks, and unexplainable events. As much as the human has gained I am not so sure our surrounding planets give a dam. I suppose the galaxies groove through the flow of cosmic darkness tending to their voyages awaiting our existence to end. Our time here on earth seems immense to us, but it is a mere short visit to the planets, galaxies and dark matter that travel through the timepiece of our universe.

But are we destined to upload our very own demise through additional tweets, status updates, and phones that enable you to watch the game while you forget how lost you have become without all of these gadgets in the first place?


*Those still frozen tiles were wicked and sharp telling a tale, awaiting for dark.
*

I sure hope that any new members reading take time to look at the work on lumberjocks, I think many of these projects displayed on these pages are a true example of inspiration and creativity.

Well, I guess there are only so many questions to ponder, ideas to wonder, and better days to rid off the bad. So it's back on the trail towards happier days, I am off to those woods once again!

Enjoy your path!

Joe


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


those are some cool pictures Joe. it's nice to get out and get some fresh air and exercise.
then back home to warm up


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


Wonderful woods, wonderful river, wonderful thoughts, wonderful mind. Keep thinking.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


Nice.
But I have no illusions that the past in which I relished my imagination and resourcefulness is all but gone.
It is sad, but true.
I wouldn't trade my memories of riding my bike all day long during the summer when I was a kid for anything.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


Good blog and know this…..because of technology, you have elightened and entertained many many people you have never and will never meet in person but we are kindred souls in what we do. God speed brother.


----------



## KelvinGrove (Mar 1, 2013)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


The age of the elves and dwarfs is passing away, and the age of man is come….

I sure understand what you saw.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


Very thought provoking post. I agree with you about the kids of today. That's why my granddaughter goes on a "walkabout" in the woods every time she's here. I'm tryin.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


John, er Joe,
great story I could see my breath as I read your tale.
Nature is a wondrous place, inspiration all around.
Jamie


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for taking the time to read my work. Great to hear from all of you!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Wandering in the woods*
> 
> I try to get out to the local parks as much as possible to have a hike along the trails and enjoy the wilderness. As you may have noticed I also enjoy doing some timber work on the outskirts of my own woods around my work shop. Funny thing this past weekend, I had cabin fever of a different kind I suppose. I was in fact feeling cooped up in the house but the actual "cabin part" was revealed to me as I did something so easy to do yet something I had not done in a such long time. I walked alone in the back woods of my home. The "cabin" portion of my fever was the remembrance of being alone in the woods when we lived in our log cabin home.
> 
> ...


Great pics Joe, I can almost smell the crisp clean air.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Time*

Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.

From the age in our own faces to the growth rings in our wood working grains time spins forward. Approaching the bench I found myself perhaps wasting time as I began dabbling more in debate versus positive production. Like any activity sometimes a good cleaning out of the mind does your sanity good and so I write it down.

My process on here is to tap into deeper ideas and thoughts, bringing the spirit of woodcraft to the forefront trying to conjure inspiration of what is next for any of us to make. Putting things together with wood goes so much further past the actual physical activity, it's a different process for each person. Some sketch, others follow specific planned steps, some wing it, and even some roughly slam things together in an almost rushed manner. I may have been guilty of trying all of those…lol.

No matter what style you start with I think the learning and feeling accomplished of what you create is one of those portions of the overall scenario that never seizes to satisfy us. It is somehow an exercise that is within us to conduct over and over again, to be part of the concert of using tools to build from our thoughts.

Each particular piece that has been made is a part of the carpenters resume or more so their lives. Once more time is involved in the story, months to years and we can look back over the minutes, hours and months to revisit old subjects that were enjoyable, stubborn, and hopefully satisfactory when we were finished with the last bit of shellac. From a cabinet, tool box, workbench, or spoon all of these projects are bookmarks of where we were at in life, and what we may remember going through at that time.

I visited an elderly neighbor of mine this morning. His name is Red, and he has been our neighbor and friend for over 50 years. Red is a true outdoorsman, fishes, loves the ocean as well as the woods. From time to time I may see him getting the mail and we share a wave. Recently his health has greatly reduced and he was taken to the hospital just a few days ago. My father called his wife this morning and found that he had returned home and asked us to stop over and so we did. Entering their apartment I met up with time again, I saw a man that had aged quiet a bit in just 8 months. Red was frail and not at all himself, his terrific smile was hazed over in depression. Honestly by reading his expression I saw a man that was saying he would rather be sailing the hell out of here than having tubes and pills. Red was never one to sleep in late and hang on the couch, he was always outside doing anything and everything.

We had a nice visit with them, we shook hands and he was glad to see us. As I returned home I realized a hard fact, facing mortality is a part of life and it is something that will never seem fair. Knowing a man who could outwork the wind, build anything and do everything be suddenly stopped in his chair looking towards the floor in question made me settle my ego of being a mere 41 years of age. Red is the spirit of the woods and so the spirit of people like that I try to add into my wisdom and care for my chosen crafts. 
One of the worst crimes in our world is forgetting the talents, accomplishments and shown respect to those far beyond our years. In plain terms I remind myself to not get above my raising.

So the grains and shaves will carry on, and my love of the crafting climb will continue to strengthen my skill. I am blessed to have wonderful people in my life and have become reminded of how grateful to be for my time.

I have never been an outstanding award winner of much, the prom king with his queen, or the football hero. Lacking the fame of any of those titles has fueled me with one thing I would not trade for any of those accolades and that is my soul. The great blues legend and guitarist Buddy Guy said "When I bend that guitar string I put my whole life into it" as do I Buddy with anything I love.

Love your craft and the skill will follow, breathe it and feel it deep within your being. Most of all…..enjoy your time!

Thank you for your inspirations and time!

Great shaves ahead and Happy St. Patricks day!

CHEERS!!

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Time*
> 
> Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.
> 
> ...


You're a real inspiration Joe. Thank you for sharing your thoughts with us. It means a lot.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Time*
> 
> Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.
> 
> ...


Amen brother !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Time*
> 
> Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.
> 
> ...


Great read Joe I'd like to add one more point if you don't mind. Just because I can remember 45 but it's becoming a distant memory.

if your not enjoying your time you ARE wasting it. Wasted time is the worst kind.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Time*
> 
> Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the thoughtfulness that goes into your blog posts. I haven't reached the point yet where I am as philosophical about woodworking as you may be but I am always challenged to think deeper than I did before I read your posts. I enjoy conversation that challenges my thinking. So, whether it's pondering about how and why I work the way I do or pondering the mortality of man I do my best not to let my mind atrophy. I man I know once said "complacency leads to contempt, contempt leads to ignorance". May we never become complacent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Time*
> 
> Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.
> 
> ...


This is *almost* poetry, Joe.

Heck, I'm not an expert.

It probably *is* poetry!

Thank you.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Time*
> 
> Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.
> 
> ...


It is so very fleeting.

Well said Joe. Thanks.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Time*
> 
> Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.
> 
> ...


I keep telling him he writes well.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Time*
> 
> Sitting inside the shop gazing at the shavings, I milled around recalling more projects and techniques to try out. I found myself looking at the hand planes displayed for future use and I began to think it is amazing how everything in our lives is connected with time.
> 
> ...


Thanks you gang for the comments and enjoying the blog! There will be plenty more in the near future with a website coming your way soon to boot with plenty of cool traditional woodworking things!

Thanks again friends,

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*My website is complete!*

Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.

I hope you may join me on here for my continued blog work and extras not shown on lumberjocks.

My work on Lumberjocks will carry on and I will use both arenas to display my ideas, projects and share comments!

This website will be informational (I hope), entertaining, as well as a store to sell my works or finds. The theme will continue to be the use of traditional hand tools, spoons, and various woodcraft projects including turning, cabinetry, tinsmithing, and any other thing I find of interest to share!

My sincere appreciation for all of my LJ buddies and their continued support, talents and inspiration. This is a fine web community and a big thanks to the creators of Lumberjocks for giving all of us artisans this wonderful platform to showcase our talents, get questions answered and have some laughs along the way as well.

As much as some of my writings may go on about the over amount of technology, endless electric handheld gadgets, machines etc. Life moves forward and it is important to keep traditions alive but also embrace what the future brings. If not for the invention of the internet all of this would not be possible, and for that I am grateful.

With that said I hope you will not mind joining me on a website that brings back the focus of the woods, the old trades and sounds of shavings soaring from the bench to the piles on the shop floor! The colors of all seasons, the tales of better days, those special hand tools used, and crafts displayed for sale and made by hand.

Welcome to spoonscarver.com
http://www.spoonscarver.com/






Be well, and enjoy!

Joe


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Well done and keep it up.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Awesome! The site looks great. I bookmarked it right away. I look forward to seeing it grow.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Site looks nice. Did you design it yourself? What software did you use?

We used Adobe Muse along with their other Creative Suite applications. Great software!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new website Joe. It is very nicely designed and user friendly. I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Great looking website Joe. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Very good. Good luck with it JJ


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Smart and classy website - congratulations.

One small technical point - on my screen, the colour change when hovering over menu items makes the text very difficult to read. At my age, even the short time involved is long enough for me to forget what I was looking at !! LOL


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Great site Joe. Nicely laid out, uncluttered and orderly. I love how you've added the recipes and some of your music too. From one guitarist to another, you rock! You hooked me in and I hung around until I'd clicked on everything. I will definitely be checking back to see what you're up to. All the best my friend.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


One suggestion for your site that I thought of while reading some of chef Jenn's recipes was that it would be nice to see a photo of some of the dishes with some of your spoons being used (e.g. poking out of a bowl of creamy potato leek soup). Of course we all like to see the photos of your spoons with the tools that made them and a few shavings scattered around, but it would also be good to show them being put to use eating some of that delicious food.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Thank you all! Great suggestions everyone!

So funny Andy,,,we were just discussing getting pictures for the recipes…lol. Thank you for bringing it up we will get that updated in the future.

I appreciate everyone's input and we will keep creating and having new things in the upcoming months!

Be well everyone!

Joe


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *My website is complete!*
> 
> Hello friends, I am proud to introduce you to my new website. It has taken me a little while to get it all together and I am learning as I go.
> 
> ...


Great site Joe, may your spoons find many worthy owners.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Across the Seas of Woodcraft!*

I was a very fortunate woodworker this week to receive correspondence from a special friend. Of course it is MADS!

Mads for the few who may be unaware of his positive presence on lumberjocks is a fantastic woodworker, designer, and all around spiritual character. Basically he makes the entire experience of sharing on Lumberjocks all the more interesting and fun.

As I opened the envelope there before me was a wonderful letter full of good things. A handmade Origami Crane…wow, I love it.



Then an exercise from the master himself asking me to perhaps give it a try. He even supplied some papers for making one!

Well….I carved a little Swan made of Sassafras to share the spirit of the game…lol. I have to learn some Origami and look forward to it!



Then this wonderful crafted strop for my carving knives….it is my favorite! I love the stamp and the color of the wood. Mads has this wonderful style of good taste, solid design, and flow to his ideas….bravo!





Mads, Iet me say that I don't think your timing could have been any better for the arrival of this letter. Times in our world are so crazy right now, so much and too much violence and sad news on most things these days. Getting this letter was a wonderful example of the positive connection of crafts people. A strong life line of sharing where people from separate countries can connect with the things we hold close to our hearts. For all of us on here….it is the love of crafting with wood, making things, taking a hand plane and creating endless shavings that lead to our desired output.

I feel really blessed to receive what I like to think of as an affirmation of good will and the spirit of woodcraft.

Once I was at my carving log, spoon making tote, hatchet, knives, and my trusty new strop I sure went to task and created with joy.

I thank all of you for your participation, inspiration and positive support in my projects. This is a great social network of people sharing the sawdust and shaving the grain.

Most of all, I thank you Mads for a terrific letter and gift.

I hope you may read this blog in the best of spirits and know that your letter for me was a great inspiration to continue to learn more!

All the best to you and yours my friends,

Joe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Across the Seas of Woodcraft!*
> 
> I was a very fortunate woodworker this week to receive correspondence from a special friend. Of course it is MADS!
> 
> ...


Nice present from a very nice guy.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Across the Seas of Woodcraft!*
> 
> I was a very fortunate woodworker this week to receive correspondence from a special friend. Of course it is MADS!
> 
> ...


Wonderfully uplifting to see this! Thanks for sharing with us Joe and thanks to Mads for being such a positive and supportive person. 

Sheila


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Across the Seas of Woodcraft!*
> 
> I was a very fortunate woodworker this week to receive correspondence from a special friend. Of course it is MADS!
> 
> ...


Both of you are special people


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Across the Seas of Woodcraft!*
> 
> I was a very fortunate woodworker this week to receive correspondence from a special friend. Of course it is MADS!
> 
> ...


There are no boundries in friendship and craftsmanship; we are brothers and sisters in the joy of woodworking.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Across the Seas of Woodcraft!*
> 
> I was a very fortunate woodworker this week to receive correspondence from a special friend. Of course it is MADS!
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
I have a big smile on my lips and a little tear of joy in my heart, thank you.
Could not agree more, the world now is an inferno, and I believe the only way to stop this is to go against the stream, to spread love and good thoughts. My personal image is that if we spread rings of good energy, like rings on the water, these rings will spread and bump into others, in this way some time sooner or later we will be hit by rings our self, perhaps not the once we send, perhaps not from the once we send them for, but we will be meet by good energy and we will be in this vibrant water of love and kindness.
I am so touched that you carved this little swan to keep it company.
Always proud to be your friend.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Across the Seas of Woodcraft!*
> 
> I was a very fortunate woodworker this week to receive correspondence from a special friend. Of course it is MADS!
> 
> ...


This should be how the world revolves.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Across the Seas of Woodcraft!*
> 
> I was a very fortunate woodworker this week to receive correspondence from a special friend. Of course it is MADS!
> 
> ...


Pretty cool Mads, and I do believe you have created lots of waves of good energy. I know a few of the ripples have hit me indirectly and it has inspired me to do the same. Way to go man!

Joe, I love the carved swan! Very nice.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Back to the bench!*

Since taking such an extended time learning many aspects of carving spoons from green timber, I began to miss the other parts of working wood. I missed the use of my old Stanleys, Disstons, and Millers Falls! Yeah….I am a hand tool galoot for sure….*GALOOTS UNITE!*...LOL.

Of course while just starting to excel at carving, understanding the grips and sculpture of spoon making, it was easy to have a worry that my other skills were getting some rust as much as the tools began too!..lol. Oh….oh we have a few planes getting rusty….3 in 1 oil in isle 5 please!...lol. Ahhh, the tales of having a natural environment in an outdoor garage shop. Oil early and often…..I am telling myself that by the way, as a reminder.

So with some scrap 3/4 inch pine board I thought that this would be a fine time to get warmed up a little. Sure I have my 3 legged stool to finish, but I wanted something to 
re-communicate old skills with. Mads always inspired me with his takes on Japanese tool box's and trying something like that has always been on my list…so I gave it a go.

This particular setup would be much smaller in size though, and I was actually happy for the required delicate nature I would have to take in order to build it. My feelings were that to have to create this with all hand tools and using such small pieces would only exercise my skills more, challenge my instincts and let me evaluate where I am at since taking such a long break from bench work.

I drafted a small plan out then took to my workbench. My only rules that I continued to affirm were to take time, use what I have learned, and let this be a joy.

First I had to rip this 3/4 inch board down….haaaa this was a small workout. Lucky me I had this old lovely Disston rip saw I purchased at an auction, it cost me about 3 bucks.





I gave it a little tune up, some tallow, and then set about my rip saw voyage. The saw felt good, the accuracy was very on par for my level, I was feeling excited and inspired to be sawing some old pine dust once more!

Once the pieces were separated I dogged them with my high tech dogging system! 3 screws at the end of my simple bench…alla Roy Underhill…lol. I am one that would rather build things then get too lost in building benches so I can build things..lol. With that said I would love to get to building another bench…but I just keep making things..lol.

This is no offense to those awesome benches all of you guys are building…I think they are awesome. I will get to it….eventually…lol.

So on to the Stanley #3 to plane down my thin pine boards. I have found that tallow is about as best you can go in my opinion for easing your tools through a job, if your new to hand tools get some tallow for using your saws and planes with. It makes everything move much easier.

I also still have to say my Diamond stones….brilliant. Paul Sellers methods are easy, fast and I never have a dull blade. I don't care for fussing with science/math experiments and calculations on sharpening…lol. I like old school methods where the work is up front. Stop a blade on your thumbnail or shave your arm hairs off…son, it's sharp!

Wow, the Pine was really thin now…the most lightest project was being prepped for layout. I realized that my brawn would have to be put on hold for focused moves. No more of this strong arming a hatchet for hewing spoon blanks or making bowls. Now was the time for a concerto like calm effort of harmonizing with light Pine pieces for my saw to make box parts from.





With a little time and detail put in I managed to get all of my pieces cut, glued them up and made this small Japanese….gift box? I varied it's design a bit by leaving out the indents on the ends and joined it with a combination of brads and wood nails.

I whittled the wood nails from some thin Poplar dowel. The Brad nails were too long for my thin joined dimensions so I simply put a brad in my metal vise, chopped the length with cutting pliers then peened over a new small nail head with a small ball peen hammer!











Making this box was a real pleasure and challenge. I was happy and surprised at how well I adapted to dimensioning such small pieces and seeing the vision to the final product.

Woodworking is something that always reveals hidden applications we hold within ourselves. I feel there is a wide open road untraveled whenever we tap deep within our basic elements of instincts and primal curiosities of what we might make from sticks. Making things is something all of our ancestors at one time or another simply had to do, we find ourselves lucky to even call any of this current carpentry….tinker or hobby at all. To view the finished box check here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84063

*With a small cabinet hammer, brad nails and some pine, life feels right and the tempo of my hammer follows the feeling. 
The secret to most of it all is the amount of love you hold in your heart, allowing it to be shared down into your hands. 
From there a crafts person shares it with those they care for, and a wonderful notion is spread throughout days far beyond our busy time. 
I keep a weathered soul of strength, mystery and knowledge close to my courage to keep it company with my daily fears, sometimes my ideas surprise my own assumptions.
Above there are busy streets of youth and technology, time gives forth the passion of carefree days, but down below there is a workshop where the bodger shaves his grain, the blisters burst although he smiles with total satisfaction.*

I thank all of you for your continued creativity and artisanship. Keep on the saw line and be well!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Back to the bench!*
> 
> Since taking such an extended time learning many aspects of carving spoons from green timber, I began to miss the other parts of working wood. I missed the use of my old Stanleys, Disstons, and Millers Falls! Yeah….I am a hand tool galoot for sure….*GALOOTS UNITE!*...LOL.
> 
> ...


Great blog and now I am gonna jump over and see the finished product!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Back to the bench!*
> 
> Since taking such an extended time learning many aspects of carving spoons from green timber, I began to miss the other parts of working wood. I missed the use of my old Stanleys, Disstons, and Millers Falls! Yeah….I am a hand tool galoot for sure….*GALOOTS UNITE!*...LOL.
> 
> ...


Great job. Your passion for your hand tools is great.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Back to the bench!*
> 
> Since taking such an extended time learning many aspects of carving spoons from green timber, I began to miss the other parts of working wood. I missed the use of my old Stanleys, Disstons, and Millers Falls! Yeah….I am a hand tool galoot for sure….*GALOOTS UNITE!*...LOL.
> 
> ...


Petty cool. I lost my dowel plate so i have been making "wooden nails" they work great and are round enough. Actually adds some really nice character.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*

Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........

The road was a winding ride through the beautiful tall green trees of upstate NY. The mountains were a backdrop of a totally peaceful environment showing strength and inviting calm. Around this area the folks that live here operate at a much different pace and lifestyle. You can leave your barn/garage open and go out to the store and you'll come back and everything is still there…lol. Maybe we need to think about that…I guess that should not be such a funny statement should it? Where and how did we lose such an trusted faith in our fellow neighbors in most areas of this great country?

I found the people here very hard working, experienced, easy going but nobody's fool. Many grow up shooting a rifle, crossbow, using a knife, and somehow crime is extremely low in this area, perhaps another lesson for us to ponder in our increasing troubled times and gang growing youth.

It was a nice sunny day and me and my girlfriend were off to visit her dad Topper. My past blog work has included Topper, he's a very interesting character.

To my lucky surprise just at the beginning of a 2 minute ride up the hill to Topper's house we found an older lady having an outside auction in her front yard. We pulled over and took a few minutes to look some things over….no worries, old hand tools appeared! There were at least 8-9 old hollows and rounding planes but far out of whack and way too worn for my latest craving of old relics to tinker with. I rooted around in a bucket of about 15-20 various rusty files, screwdrivers and pieces of this and that although still nothing I could not live without.

Then…..she sat on the edge of the first of 3 tables, rusty, old, and calling my name….a saw vice!!!! Oh boy, was I quick to wrap my hands on that and begin to see what worked and what didn't. The wing nut was half broke off but the actual job of the tool seemed to vice up fine. I figured with some WD-40 to the rescue I could see positive things in using this piece, so I had to get a price for it! I approached the kind old lady and asked "Good afternoon, how much?" "Ten dollars" she replied. I was almost as quick as John Wayne in "The Shootist" drawing that ten dollar bill out of my wallet…lol. I recall past annoying ebay scenarios more than a few times and got tired of the endless bidding for one of these as the prices got so out of hand with the shipping.

But not today, this was a really nice vice and honestly a terrific price for something that worked!

With vice in hand we were onward and upward to Toppers!

I think the cool part of living your life is if you stick around long enough perhaps you may be blessed with meeting a few good and unforgettable people. I have been very lucky to meet some interesting and good folks in my short time. Topper is one of those people. I don't know anyone else like him, he's an outlaw of sorts, a teacher, a joker, a man of incredible instincts. He is not in any way a weekend warrior of hunting, fishing, or wood skills. Topper is a part of the woods and the woods are a part of him. Topper is one of the most respected deer hunters there is in that section of upstate NY.

So you can only imagine the knowledge of many things he shares within 5 minutes of just casual chatter at his kitchen table, take notes…there is a a lot of it..lol.

From the various plants, trees, animals, leaves, guns, knives, beer, deer, venison, poker…haaaa and his beloved China Buffett…lol, I never find spending some time with Topper ever to be boring. As you carry on forward with conversation you take notice of how Topper hears and sees everything, it is amazing his delicate senses to the sounds, although I suppose that is the many years of hunting that have provided him with that and many other skills.

After a well spent afternoon with us three taking a small hike and seeing the various trees, plants and portions of lakes we headed back to his house so I could …..look in his barn….oh yeah…the tool junky within ….took me over…haaaa, get ready friends and let the search begin!

The barn doors opened and that wonderful smell of old wood, engine oil and history rushed into my senses. It was dim inside but once my eyes adjusted the treasures unfolded. A bow saw….a real old school rusty bow saw. A few hickory handled axes in the corner next to his old blue tractor. An old wooden beat to hell tote with some rusty chains intertwined with some nice old drill braces, files, and a rugged small crow bar. A huge eggbeater shoulder drill off to the side with a portion of an old hand plane. A white pale sat towards the one corner and sticking awkwardly in the center of cluttered parts and pieces was a nice old handsaw! I pulled the old lovely out for a look, a ton of caked rust and paint decorated the years of the blade. It had good teeth but was slightly warped, just like me….lmao. Nonetheless I loved it and envisioned in my minds eye of what a good cleaning session could make it look like again.

*Here are some photos of the saw before and after:
*





































Topper sat inside the edge of the barn upon his riding mower like a jolly Santa Clause in a junk pile…saying "Take it, I ain't gonna use it."

I was truly like a kid in a country hardware store with all of these fantastic treats that I could clean and possibly use again! Saw sets large and small, a great compadre to my latest saw vice purchase! A shoulder plane, a leather punch, some additional aged jagged this and rusty ole that…the list kept growing!

As the list grew Topper continued "Take it, I ain't gonna use it." What a wonderful gift and I realized he saw the joy in my finds as I continued to contort myself around tractor tires and various boxes of parts searching like a kid on Christmas morning for more toys.

My beautiful girlfriend laughed with her Dad seeing just how much of a goof I was over a pile of things most would be relieved to chuck into the dumpster…hey we all have our own song to sing and mine has melodies of sweet woodcraft and planed pine shavings for all…lol.

Here are a few pics of what I was able to salvage with this hand saw. It is Warranted Superior medallion Dec 27, 1887. It will require some light anvil work to attempt to straighten the blade out more, as well as a nice sharpening that my newly purchased saw vice can provide. If it cannot be used it can remain a wonderful time piece to hang in my shop and enjoy. I really cherish these old tools as most of them were Topper's father's. His dad was a carpenter and some of these very same tools may have been handed down to Topper's Dad from his Grandfather, pretty neat stuff indeed.

It is important to keep these old tools and their owners legacy alive. With caring and a little cleaning we can once again share their history, see their tool marked stories on parts of their beaten bodies of hard work from a past time.

As you drive around some old country roads you never know and it is sure fun to think, what may lie inside some old barn. As the summer high pines stand tall and the waters flow true and strong there can always be old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.

The tools as always were only an added bonus for it was the quality of the company that made the entire time a real blast. Perhaps the real favorite of it all was remembering to snap a picture of me and Topper.

It reminds me of a fun moment at lunch we shared. All 3 of us were at the China Buffet…of course…lol. At the end of our pig out fest we in true tradition read our fortune cookies. Topper read his message and it went something like this "You are surrounded by people that care about you" Amen to that, and thank you Topper, your fortune was right on target.

*Topper and me.
*









May all of your fortunes be as great and thank you for reading!

Joe


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your journey and the bounty you received.

Work Safely and have fun with your restorations.

Best Regards. Grandpa Len.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the trip, Joe. I have a saw very much like that from my Grandfather, still cuts very well! 
Dale


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


I always look forward to taking trips with you..thanks for the opportunity to ride along.. Papa


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


The first 2 paragraphs describe my area to a "T". Love the job you did on that saw and, man oh man, the stories it must hold….being owned by Topper. The man has a million stories in him…I can just tell by looking at him. What a great trip y'all had. Good stuff!!!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


Nice trip Joe and a good tool day too.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it Joe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


Thnx for lettin me ride along. Welcome back


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


Thank you friends! Great to see and read your comments.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


Great story and a great saw too.
You the man.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old treasures, green mountains and great fortunes.*
> 
> Hello friends, I have been meaning to share some tales of a wonderful trip I took at the end of August to upstate NY. Finally I have the chance to get this story and the pictures uploaded. I hope you may enjoy this blog and I thank you for taking a moment and reading….here we go!..........
> 
> ...


Nice tour Joe,
And a wonderful restore.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*A book worth more than just shavings*

What book is that? Oh, it is the rereleased printing of Wille Sundqvist's "Swedish Carving Techniques"

For a few years now this fine book has become a sort of cult classic and being that this book was out of print the powers that be that did have it for sale were sure to put a hefty price tag on it. I have seen copies in various condition ranging anywhere from $150-$500…..yeah…..It pays to wait.

Finally about 8 months or so back this book by popular demand was rereleased and just recently last month I finally got around to getting a copy for myself. Some of you may have this book, many probably do not. If you do, I hope your knowledge and joy of the subjects in this text may have made your life a little bit better. I can say for myself this book is worth more than just shavings.

I find this book to be a friendly companion to anyone that needs to take a break from the maddening routines of the modern world and all of it's high tech clutter. This book is also a great break for those woodworkers that make production pieces and are getting burnt out from the daily grind of doing that.

This book to me is a simple text with amazing complexity, pride and care that reminds us of many lost skills that are valuable to everyone in one way or another. Each chapter contains wonderful lessons. Wille explains the care and craftsmanship of creating a ladle, spoon, bowl, or wooden buttons, all the way to correctly sharpening a pencil with your sloyd knife.

The chapters are all about care and having pride for your various crafts. I found the subject of using sandpaper very helpful and interesting. It has a spirit of the wilderness while embracing natural shapes and elements to see what we can use timber for in our own daily lives.

I would say it celebrates the tree and traditional tools as well as plugging into some electrical aspects of your shop ranging from the use of a bandsaw or lathe.

Personally I think if you never have carved before or simply do not care too carve at all that this book still contains some wonderful views on the subject of carrying on traditions for us and the future of our youth to explore.

Sadly I am reminded by reading this book that many of our current youth are lost. They lack proper mentoring and would benefit greatly from learning a craft. Bells, whistles, icons and phone apps should not be the only breakfast, lunch and dinner for our society to gulp down and drone forward on mindlessly and empty. Kids need something more personal that will install pride and discipline within themselves that they can carry with them throughout life. Although I would also agree that many of us adults could benefit from these solid principles as well.

I am glad to say that this book can now be purchased through country workshops as well as other outlets for a very decent price of $25.00. You may find this link helpful if you have the interest: http://www.countryworkshops.org/books.html

Just recently made my first butter paddle, another lesson in one of the books chapters. It was a real blast to give it a try and see new shapes and be challenged by them. If you care too, please stop by my latest project and check it out along with 2 new spoons. All done in Cherry!

I hope this may inspire some or even one of you to sharpen your hatchet, get a yourself a handy, sharp knife and spend an hour or few outside along a tree or in your shop. Life is full of wonderful, free and natural gifts that we take so much for granted.

Enjoy every shaving, and be well!

Joe


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *A book worth more than just shavings*
> 
> What book is that? Oh, it is the rereleased printing of Wille Sundqvist's "Swedish Carving Techniques"
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
I have ordered this book last week and I should get it soon. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *A book worth more than just shavings*
> 
> What book is that? Oh, it is the rereleased printing of Wille Sundqvist's "Swedish Carving Techniques"
> 
> ...


Thank ya Joe.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *A book worth more than just shavings*
> 
> What book is that? Oh, it is the rereleased printing of Wille Sundqvist's "Swedish Carving Techniques"
> 
> ...


Joe i will have to check it out


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *A book worth more than just shavings*
> 
> What book is that? Oh, it is the rereleased printing of Wille Sundqvist's "Swedish Carving Techniques"
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review, I will look into this.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*

Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.

The machine of the marketing world I think at most depends on our stressed out, overworked lifestyles to cave in and just except modern junk. It attempts to pacify our weary minds with fast buttons on amped up hand held gadgets convincing us that the next fast and gratifying minute is worth forgetting our present moment. We continue to see jobs where souls once gave their hard earned hours now being taken over by computers, robots and people so desperate they are willing to work faster, cheaper, and keep the machine of big business selling us a lot of stuff.

We live in a throw away society. I feel sad that many of todays youth feel fine being ignorant of the simple pleasures of living in order to have more gigabytes to speed things up and push buttons to make things seem fantastic. We are slowly becoming hamsters spinning around without even realizing it.

The latest phrase that the marketing ignorant are selling our modern household is "I can be the hero" I think that stinks. I think of our veterans, young men and women today without limbs…our modern world of self entitlement needs a swift kick on it's backside and a fast dam humbling. Every time I see a WWII veteran I am in awe of them….they are hero's. I would not even have the right to type this if not for what they did. We are losing values I fear, so many of us focused on ourselves with plastic junk that we toss away.

Well, I need to share some good things now. I am not here to blog and bum everyone out..lol.

Life is what we make it…so let's make something!

I had these rather rectangular and boring looking hinges that I will be using for a new tool box I have been working on.

I suppose my previous rant above was in my head looking at these cheap hinges. Sure they will do the job, but I thought…perhaps I can resurrect the craft in a throw away society….jazz these suckers up a little..lol.

*Here is a before and after to get the idea of the original shape:*










*I set about my task with a Rats Tail file and Combo file to follow my new idea. I used my Grandfather's vise for the job. I tried a little Whitesmithing I suppose, it's alway fun to work metal. If you do so please try and wear a mask.*









*Now onto the new tool box I hope to unveil in the upcoming month. I like the curves and the bit of flow these hinges give off now. It felt good to take something and customize it, sort of add your stamp on it.*









Well I surely know that my little hinge operation will not solve the worlds problems, but I do think it keeps my focus on some things that are important. We all have the great option to make things, to take media of any sort, paper, music, timber, metal, etc. and excuse ourselves from throw away mass produced junk.

No matter how well or how rough our creations become, they have soul, and I like to think they honor those that paved the way for us today. Make no mistake, it is a world of wonderful things. We have made amazing gains in many fields. My thoughts are that we all need to keep the course on the shore of fast waves and ever changing tides. Unlike our computers, there are no reboots in our lives, try to enjoy each moment.

Thanks for stopping by…and file those hinges!

I will always keep a sharp saw in the till for ya,

Joe


----------



## mike1950 (Jun 23, 2013)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


Agree on the Rant and Nice job on dressing up the hinges…...


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


While things such as pride in ones work, craftsmanship, and traditional values are taking a pummeling at the hands of corporate sponsored popular culture, all is not lost. I have met many young people here, and in person doing volunteer work for my church to know that the love of craft is far from dead. And while anyone that knows me in person knows the only reason I would ever hug a tree is either I have had a few too many beers, or I am trying to figure out how many board feet are in that thing… But I must say that if our society is going to be sustainable, then durable craftsmanship will be the way to go forward instead of the disposable society that has been built up… And honestly, something I figured out a long time ago, if you want it done right, and you have the ability to, you had better do it yourself. Nobody else cares as much about the quality of your things as you do…

By the way, I really like the way you dressed up that hinge. I hope you don't mind if I borrow your idea…


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


Joe what a great hinge uplift, can I borrow the idea 
I've a collection of old style slotted screws as well could be a nice 
combo.
Joe I'm fortunate enough that both my family and friends don't get 
caught in hype thankfully. My customers buy into my values. I stand by
my products and don't discard wood with a minor flaw. Today I did a run
of 100 plus of one product. I'm pleased to say there are no two the same.
A friend popped in for a blether (chat) and ended up shaping some parts, his
radiuses are different from mine. I could jig more I could go the CNC route, I'm
choosing the wonderful warm human element.Be well my friend.

Jamie


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


Check out Popular Mechanics on google books. The issues from the 50s shows that. I like the look of the hinges.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


Quality rant anD nice hinges.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head with your quality/craftsmanship and pride thoughts. One of the main and important reasons I really like going to and participating in craft and art shows is that it is a community of creative people that take tremendous pride in their creativity and work…and many of the people who visit are those who appreciate what we do.

Nice hinges…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


I like the hinge idea. It came out great. As for society being what it is, follow your own star and try to get others interested in making stuff. Most folks aren't that interested in creative pastimes, but then we need them to say wow! when they see our projects.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


Nice work Joe.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


I really liked that rant. Favourited just because of that. Favourite part "It attempts to pacify our weary minds with fast buttons on amped up hand held gadgets convincing us that the next fast and gratifying minute is worth forgetting our present moment."

So true in so many ways. PS! The hinges aren't half bad looking either.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said Joe.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


A brilliant Idea.
You are a genius.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Resurrecting craft in a throw away society*
> 
> Somehow things in our modern world have moved so fast that I think the craft, care and pride has become second to strictly making money off of dumbed down consumers. Tools, automobiles, furniture, so many things seem spit out of a robotic assembly line and tossed in our faces through constant visual media.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the comments. I am always inspired by all of your fine works, and glad to share as well as learn with all of you! I thank you for taking the time to read. Have fun filing!

All the best,

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Tool pickin', cleaning and using!*

For the many of you out there that are always on the hunt for great hand tool buys at a Flea Market this one is for you. I would say this is also for the beginner or curious onlookers that may want to start using hand tools but may feel overwhelmed by the catalog prices of some of the leading brands that are making outstanding top quality tools.

I know for myself at times I have to take a deep breath after drooling over a Lie Nielson catalog and seeing a hand plane upwards of 200-300 plus clams….holy cow. If your someone on a low budget all of a sudden things look to be put on hold regarding your fantasies of using hand saws, planes, and chisels for an afternoon of wood work. For those starting out or simply on a lower budget this problem can be solved.

One expensive part of my kit that honestly will pay you back in sharpened gold in mere weeks are…….Diamond Stones. Save up for them….really. I see and hear all of this deep examination on the subjects of sharpening, looking at edges and all of this dramatic explanation of a getting a razors edge. If you want to cut out all of that and get to the sharp part please follow the Paul Sellers method of sharpening…no lie my friends it will work wonders. Like anything it does take practice to begin to see and feel the correct bevel angles as you hone your irons and chisel blades. So…Diamond Stones, and a hardy strop with green rubbing compound and watch your arm hairs disappear with a razor edge. Be careful. This sharpening method once practiced takes me about 10 - 15 minutes and I do this on a regular basis. That is all my tools require, no complicated jigs or long process to worry over. If it sheers paper, cuts hairs or another goody to try gently stick the edges along your thumb nail. If you can feel the blade directly sticking into your nail with little movement…your good to galoot.

The diamond stones purchase will save you hundreds of bucks on new gear and now you will be able to fix older blades on older good gear you pick for better prices! *NOTE:* Please keep in mind, your looking for old gear that is in decent shape. Not a plane iron that looks like it was chucked into cement 50 times. If that is the case you will need to go to the grinding wheel and keep a water quench to keep the steel and irons temper while you totally rework a new blade edge. This method is for someone more advanced and it does require patience and care so please take notice if that becomes the situation.

Of course if you already have a solid method of sharpening then you are already halfway there!

*Other important things to have on hand while cleaning:* Various grits of sandpaper and steel wool, WD-40, 3 in 1 oil and if you like some BLO for bringing out the grain in handles, etc. You will also have to enjoy doing some work on these great oldies, so bring a few jars of elbow grease although I do not think Home Depot carries that…lol.

The second tool here that is huge is an electric wire wheel, yes I said electric. No worries friends we all need to plug in now and then and the wire wheel will work perfect for this sort of work. Please make sure to wear goggles and be prepared for your hands to get mighty dirty. You also may want to have on a mask. Keep in mind we will be taking off various rust and some paints, so best to strap a mask on while we spin.

Here are some more hand tool finds we can take a look at, see the cost, and review the time I put in on cleaning them up.

*This wonderful Stanley Chisel. Ok so it is not a full set, but hey a good chisel is always a welcome component for any tool tote.*



*This chisel was already in good cosmetic shape, it simply needed to be sharpened!*


*Here are a duo of hand planes. The Stanley was in far worse shape than this current photo and you can look further down for the pics of the Dunlaps clean up. I got this Stanley for 10 dollars. The plane was complete but needed plenty of care. I recall the seller telling me to take this Dunlap with it! Yes this Dunlap was a freebie, the gentlemen just wanted to get this off of his table.*


*Here is how this old Dunlap hand plane looked when it was given to me. This plane is the size of a Stanley #4. The handle has been glued a bit offset but it holds very strong. There may just be some potential in this, besides it was free what can we lose?*







*Here we are, cleaned up, sharp and making shaves! Took me under 3 hours to disassemble, clean the entire plane, oil things up and of course sharpen and test it. Still needs some slight tinkering but this is really cutting nicely now.*






*Here are a trio of Handsaws. Just picked these 3 up for 9 dollars! 9 bucks for 3 nice rip saws and 2 of them are Phila Disstons!*



*How about this awesome smaller spokeshave $10 haggled down from $15.



Using the diamond stone method I flattened the bottom and sharpened the blade and it is working with ease!



Maybe you need a vise to hold all your projects in. I got this ole Stanley for 8 bucks, wood pieces included and ready to bolt her up! I use this as my new main vise and it works great.*



So let's look at the bill…lol.
1 Stanley chisel *$10*
2 Hand planes (Stanley #4 and Dunlap of the same size *$10*)
3 Rip Saws (2 of them Disston Philas *$9*)
1 small iron spokeshave *$10*
1 Stanley bench vise *$8*

The time I spent…well ok, that is priceless. I enjoyed every fix up.

$47 total and we already have a nice tool kit started!

Think what you can purchase brand new with $47 at some of the top hand tool manufacturers…..maybe one chisel.

I hope this was a fun break to get some ideas or perhaps you can share with someone you know looking to start on their own path of getting some solid tools together. The efforts are rewarded with nice shaves and a great feeling of accomplishment seeing the tool revived and used again.

Never let an idea or possibility sit and waste away in a corner, pick it up, teach yourself something and share it.

With that, work safe and have fun my friends!

Joe


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool pickin', cleaning and using!*
> 
> For the many of you out there that are always on the hunt for great hand tool buys at a Flea Market this one is for you. I would say this is also for the beginner or curious onlookers that may want to start using hand tools but may feel overwhelmed by the catalog prices of some of the leading brands that are making outstanding top quality tools.
> 
> ...


Yes and these old tools are ready to be used not displayed on the wall. Although they do look nice. My Dad has an apple crate of saws i will be cleaning up soon. Just got three nice wooden planes, one of which was my great grandfathers. Still has the 'H' stamped on it.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool pickin', cleaning and using!*
> 
> For the many of you out there that are always on the hunt for great hand tool buys at a Flea Market this one is for you. I would say this is also for the beginner or curious onlookers that may want to start using hand tools but may feel overwhelmed by the catalog prices of some of the leading brands that are making outstanding top quality tools.
> 
> ...


Good points, and nice scores all around.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool pickin', cleaning and using!*
> 
> For the many of you out there that are always on the hunt for great hand tool buys at a Flea Market this one is for you. I would say this is also for the beginner or curious onlookers that may want to start using hand tools but may feel overwhelmed by the catalog prices of some of the leading brands that are making outstanding top quality tools.
> 
> ...


You are a savior for these tools. They will serve you well. Keep on your journey.


----------



## Cedarking (Mar 6, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool pickin', cleaning and using!*
> 
> For the many of you out there that are always on the hunt for great hand tool buys at a Flea Market this one is for you. I would say this is also for the beginner or curious onlookers that may want to start using hand tools but may feel overwhelmed by the catalog prices of some of the leading brands that are making outstanding top quality tools.
> 
> ...


Awesome find.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool pickin', cleaning and using!*
> 
> For the many of you out there that are always on the hunt for great hand tool buys at a Flea Market this one is for you. I would say this is also for the beginner or curious onlookers that may want to start using hand tools but may feel overwhelmed by the catalog prices of some of the leading brands that are making outstanding top quality tools.
> 
> ...


I need to find some of these kind of yard sales down here in Va. You always do a great job cleaning and restoring these old tools. Great story too.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

jjw5858 said:


> *Tool pickin', cleaning and using!*
> 
> For the many of you out there that are always on the hunt for great hand tool buys at a Flea Market this one is for you. I would say this is also for the beginner or curious onlookers that may want to start using hand tools but may feel overwhelmed by the catalog prices of some of the leading brands that are making outstanding top quality tools.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Joe. That's how I felt this weekend when I got to see the fruit of my labor tuning my $15 Stanley No4 for the very first time:

__
http://instagr.am/p/369F83oBEW/


----------

